# Over 40 Natural BFP with DHEA CoQ10 Vitex Black Cohosh Low AMH



## notrustyyet

Hi everyone,

Am exactly 43.7 years with this natural BFP. Told it would never happen, but here to offer some hope and inspiration to those over 40 and wondering if they will ever hit the Golden Egg jackpot. We were TTC for almost 2 years, got more serious after nothing happening first 6 mos. This is LONG, but hopefully helpful to some!

I had my first baby when I was 31, then life threw some difficult curveballs and I found myself years later at 42 desperately wanting another fearing it was not going to happen, yet trying to be hopefull because of family genetics- My grandmother had my mom at 44, conceived again at 45, but miscarried. She was married to a 10 year younger man, my hubby 10 years older unfortunately. :( Decided to go to my OB to get checked out due to age. 

At age 42 my day 3 hormone levels were:

FSH	5.04
LH	2.4
Estradiol 31 
TSH 2.5
Prolactin 9.5
AMH 0.16 ng/ml US scale

Though my OB said hormones were &#8220;good&#8221; after 6 mos. TTC, she gave me practically no hope of conceiving on my own especially once she saw my AMH (.16 ng/mL US Scale) = Very low fertility, but AMH is quantity NOT quality, so I DEFINITELY believe the CoQ10 helped with quality. I didn't need bucketloads of eggs, I only needed ONE! More proof of quality will be when I get Down's syndrome and other tests and they come back Negative....due to get new Harmony genetic test after Thanksgiving...

My main supplements:

Mother To Be by Pure Essence Labs&#8211; a whole food prenatal, w/best bioavailable iron, (I have really low ferritin)

Fish oil or Cod Liver Oil 2 Tsp daily

CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) Past few months upped to 600 based on Dr. Schoolcraft from CCRM rec. for DOR/AMA

Vitex/Chasteberry took one Oona brand PMS (green tin) tablet/day. 225 mg chasteberry best one I have tried. Except began omitting CD 1-5 past 6 mos or so, esp older women w/declining estrogen. I was getting more night sweats during early cycle days, like CD3-5, which was weird for me. Before Vitex I would get a night sweat or 2 couple days before period, NEVER after. With Vitex, I just wanted to trigger a stronger ovulation, not reduce my already declining E2.

Organic Wheatgrass Tablets 6 XL &#8220;choker&#8221; pills!

Vit E 400 plus most days ate 2 TBSP/day Wheat Germ

DHEA micronized, past 7 mos. Nature's Plus sells Micronized in 10 mg and 25 mg caps. started out really low 10 mg every OTHER day. Next month went up to 10 mg/day, no side effects, following month tried 20 mg/day, but I O on CD 10 which was early, and had VERY short period, basically 1 day w/icky blk/brown spotting prior, so back down to 10 mg/day. Time passed, again, got desperate, tried 20 mg again, seemed to tolerate better (see my post pg 8, hot lemon water helped me process DHEA) month I conceived I had finally switched to the 25 mg caps, and for 5 days before O used 50 mg but immediately got bad facial acne/cysts. Also, clitoris felt weird/uncomfortable from increased testosterone, sorry TMI) Felt wrong so I stopped, had DHEA-S levels checked day after O and it was 374.88 ug/dL, which is upper range for 18-19 yr old females. I basically had success with low dose DHEA over many months.

*New this cycle: Black Cohosh CD 1-12 120 mg. Again used Oona Brand (yellow box for menopause), has 60 mg Black Cohosh, took 2/day. Also has small amt of Vitex in it as well 30 mg. Definitely had more progesterone/better/higher BBT charts with the Black Cohosh. First month I tried got a triphasic chart, next time I tried it (a few months later) BFP! See below study on Black Cohosh:

Black cohosh from days 1 to 12 improved pregnancy rate by 170%, boosts progesterone
Patients with unexplained infertility and recurrent clomiphene citrate induction failure, were randomly divided into two groups. Both groups received clomiphene citrate 150 mg per day (days 3 to 7). Group I received additional oral phytoestrogen (Cimicifuga racemosa - black cohosh) 120 mg/day from days 1 to 12. There was a non-significant shortening of induction cycles in group I. Oestradiol and LH concentrations were higher in group I compared with group II. Endometrial thickness, serum progesterone and clinical pregnancy rate were significantly higher in group I (8.9 versus 7.5; 13.3 ng/ml versus 9.3 ng/ml; 36.7% versus 13.6%, respectively). It is concluded that adding Cimicifuga racemosa rhizome dry extract to clomiphene citrate induction can improve the pregnancy rate and cycle outcomes in these couples.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18413068

I wasn&#8217;t on Clomid, (OB wouldn&#8217;t give me) but Vitex is like a very mild natural clomid, so I used above mentioned one.

Used an OTC Natural Progesterone Cream (Natpro is most concentrated OTC, has 2,000mg/tube, Pro-Gest only 450) 1/2 tsp 2x/day (= 160 mg progesterone had spotting/short LP) It's also not greasy at all and I was using a lot, so appreciated that.

I tried to eat healthy, but I didn&#8217;t eat all organic or vegetarian. Switched to organic milk/eggs though. Had 2 hard boiled eggs every day (excellent protein for building our own), had a powdered greens drink at least 4x/wk, tried daily, but forgot sometimes (my DD called it Fertility Barf!) I like one by Trader Joes, not too terrible. I basically ate a Zone type diet, but with more fat than allowed. Added avocados, virgin coconut oil for cooking. I don&#8217;t count calories. Used tofu as protein substitute, maybe once or twice/week. It increased EWCM if I ate it a couple days before O, but there is controversy over it being helpful or harmful. Randine Lewis advises it for Kidney Yin deficency, so I included it. No processed soy protein isolate though. Drank Grapefruit juice/ 1st half of cycle, as well as a small (maybe 1/3 cup, as 8 oz, has 700% DV for vit.A) carrot juice, all month, hubby too.

Another thing I did different was NO exercise this month. Since TTC I really got into exercising again, 3-4 times a week at least pretty high intensity. Later read in Randine Lewis&#8217;s book about how too much exercise depletes Yin (estrogen) and I think that was definitely happening. In fact I probably would have conceived sooner if I wasn&#8217;t so hardcore with the aerobic workouts. (I did this after reading some ladies post that they got their BFP after exercising DAILY, and that was what they did differently, but one lady in particular had PCOS, so maybe they had excess hormones which at my age I def, did not have) I also read about exercise neg affecting implantation, so at least maybe stopping after O would have been wiser. I read in Inconceivable about Julia Indichova jumping rope, and I had a rebounder so I did that every day to O. but month of my BFP. I didn&#8217;t work out at all.

Something I DID do to increase blood flow to pelvic region was to use heating pad on lower belly. I used it on High though some say low, and really heated up ovaries before bed. Sometimes I fell asleep and woke up sweaty, so time would vary, but usually 1/2 hr... Stopped once we DTD, so as not to cook DH spermies or a developing embie! Also had an orgasm daily. And no, at my age, didn&#8217;t always feel like it, but forced myself, thank you Hitachi magic wand. Hey, couldn&#8217;t afford acupuncture! 

Had less sex this month too, only day before O, day of O, skipped one day then one more time. Used Preseed as well, but used this all TTC. Usually we start sooner, when CBFM goes to High, usually CD 9 for me. This month began later, CD 12. O&#8217;d CD 13. After we DTD, made myself O and slept all night w/sperm inside. 

One more thing. This month, had ZERO caffeine around implantation time, (the week after O). After that I just had a few sips of coffee or green tea, didn&#8217;t finish my mug, just enough to get me going a little. I&#8217;m not a big caffeine drinker, but always had 1 cup of green tea or coffee. . Read that caffeine can slow muscle contractions in fallopian tubes transporting egg, and made myself do without. Had hot lemon water instead. Also ate core of one pineapple cut up, over course of 5 days.

That&#8217;s all I can think of for now, I&#8217;m REALLY tired, but today I am 7 weeks and praying I will go to term with a healthy LO.

PS Things I tried that had no effect or negative effect for me:

Myo-inositol I do NOT have PCOS, made my periods very light/short (= no lining) increased/more night sweats

Maca (1st it has to be gelatinized), but it seemed to dry up my EWCM the longer I was on it, Initially had opposite effect, increased CM, but after 2 mos. I was not getting much noticable EWCM. I lowered dose and was only taking ¼ tsp gelatinized powder at time of BFP. It did work wonders for DH sperm quantity though! He used Maca capsules with DIM in them.

Soy Isoflavones (these actually messed up my cycle)

PS I just found out (12/20/12) that I have Hashimoto's Thyroid. My antibodies were 710!!! My TSH in first Tri. is still OK 2.99, so not on synthroid (yet). When I found out I was pregnant, I made an appt to Endocronologist just to cover all my bases (thyroid issues can affect fertility/MC etc). as I had been having symptoms like major hair falling out, cold all the time, MD belittled symptoms and said I'm fine but would do the antibody test just for my "peace of mind" since I was pregnant. Luckily I know, because now he said make sure we test every 3 mos/in each trimester.....


----------



## LLbean

Wow Congrats!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Congrats again Nottrusty and thanks for doing this thread. I also believe that sometimes our bodies need help to work as they should and the correct supplements can do that.

What I admire about your story is that you took control of your fertility and by seeking knowledge and taking an active (rather than passive) and wholistic initiative to give it your all you've overcome the obstacles. Well done :thumbup:

The best part is the Hitachi magic wand:rofl: 

Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Blythe

The magic wand is not something I had considered before but I will certainly be incorporating that into my routine from now on ;)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post....wonderful to hear and very informative for me.

H&h 9 months to you. My nan also had my aunty at 44.good genes.. X x


----------



## Gingersnaps

Congrats!:flower:
Thanks for sharing your plan


----------



## Milty

And this whole time I've been skipping in my Hatichi during the 2WW :haha:


----------



## vkj73

wow! thank you for taking the time to post that:flower:

i'm trying to balance focusing on ttc, but also "trying to let go."

what do you think were the top 3 things you did (out of your list)
that really made a difference?

thanks again! :hugs:


----------



## FireBaby

notrust thanks for posting this! 

I too have noticed a difference when I cut back on the intensity of my work-outs or just completely skip them altogether. I tend to feel more 'fertile'. I know that's a very generalized definition but I definitely notice exercising dries out my CM. While I'm not throwing out exercise altogether, I'm doing much less intensive things like walks/hikes that build slowly and no sprinting. Maybe also the acidifying affect of exercise also has a negative affect on fertility.


----------



## notrustyyet

Actually, I have to correct. I made sure to have O every day first half of cycle through ovulation, but during TWW I did skip a few days but I made a note that on 7DPO I had an O at bedtime, but had something very unusual happen. I experienced lingering intense cramping afterwards (like AF) for about 1/2 hr. NEVER had that happen before. 

Looking back, it was a major preg sign in TWW. I also had a tiny (size of pinhead) bright red dot on TP when I wiped once 11DPO. I tested on 12 DPO got a clear +, though line lighter than control. That night again, had L side cramping that lasted hours when I went to sleep. I didn't have any more O's after that 7DPO one as I freaked after the cramping that I would disturb things. The major early pregnancy/bugger burrowing in cramps really kicked in CD29, 16DPO. They were wicked! worse than any AF cramps (mine normally mild) I ever had. I read someone describe it like a rock climber with a pick scraping everything up in there-exactly like that-it was terrible. Kept me up for hours at night. Had that about 4-5 days. I've read this is the most dangerous time for a MC. Either the egg burrows in really good or not...didn't happen with my chemical either. 

Other early preg sign was sore nipples which started later, around time of my BFP. Usually for me, when I didn't get a BFP, I have sore nipples immediately after ovulation lasting either 1/2 way or most of way up to AF, but kind of losing symptom as I approach AF and temp drops day before. so the timing of soreness was different. I did have breast fullness/heaviness all TWW though, just not sore. Couldn't stand to keep a bra on once home, the band under breasts really bothered me for first time, and I wear a comfy sports one as it is. Anything different from what usually happens can be a definite sign.


----------



## Happypregnant

I actually can tell you that DHEA, Co Q10, wheat grass (I took wheat germ) vit E, preseed, eating right etc works! I am 43 and got my :bfp: !!!! No IVF!


----------



## LLbean

Happy...what is CTM?


----------



## peacebaby

Chinese Traditional Medicine I think?


----------



## LLbean

Ah ok lol... Peace wish you had an iPhone and we could text!


----------



## peacebaby

Well I could be wrong just a guess. Lol I do have an iPhone but haven't set up iMessage, am upgrading soon will do it then. 

I ate wheatgerm on my oatmeal every morning too.


----------



## LLbean

Oh looking forward to it!


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> Happy...what is CTM?

Oh sorry, lol it was meant to be TCM (traditional chinese medicine) lol


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Chinese Traditional Medicine I think?

hahahah yes, I transposed the letters hahaha


----------



## peacebaby

LOL I thought it was an American way of saying it! Sounds cool anyway;)

Did you take TCM herbs as well as doing acu? I did pre & post Ov herbs that were ghastly to drink but it really sorted my cycles.


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> LOL I thought it was an American way of saying it! Sounds cool anyway;)
> 
> Did you take TCM herbs as well as doing acu? I did pre & post Ov herbs that were ghastly to drink but it really sorted my cycles.

hahaha... lol... I took some round pills, also natural herbs but milder while I was doing acupuncture... when I told him I was pregnant, then he gave me the ghastly nasty tea!!! I have to take it twice a day... I was a bit worried about taking it, thinking it may harm my baby... so I have asked him a few times lol... and his answer was (very patient man) I have treated very many women for the last 20 years and chinese people have been using it (written records) for one thousand years! So I just accepted it but... I still dilute it lol... he said it was ok to dilute in the end... instead of havine 4 dosis of it, I get 6 lol so it is less strong. I am still going to acupuncture, he wants to see me until i am 20 weeks!!! No flying, NO SEX lol until then... I had it all planned for IVF, had the tickets too!!! I was going to escape to Mexico lol... but now, no can do... have to put up with this lovely (not!) weather at the moment! Funny thing with acupuncture is that it made my cycles irregular!!! Go figure! They were always bang on every 28-29 days and they went mad... well... only 2 of them cuz I conceived on the second cycle and i didn't even try!


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> LOL I thought it was an American way of saying it! Sounds cool anyway;)
> 
> Did you take TCM herbs as well as doing acu? I did pre & post Ov herbs that were ghastly to drink but it really sorted my cycles.

Oh Peacebaby... You are pregnant!!! I just noticed!!! how did you get that thing at the bottom of your profile? You know the one that shows the size of your baby?


----------



## LLbean

funny I did acupuncture and I did not relax at all...hated it! lol...and the darn herbs were almost impossible to take...I was a bad patient lol


----------



## peacebaby

LL with acu it really depends on the experience of the person...i tried 3 different people and with each of them it was a very different experience. I also think it has to be someone with specific fertility experience. The two ladies i saw only had IVF and fertility patients so they really knew their stuff. I lady I settled with used soothing fertility hypnosis CD's and music during the session so I really did relax. 

Happy, i also drank that early pregnancy tea, yuck! Diluted mine with apple juice and worried just like you but he's right the Chinese have been using it for decades...in fact i found a forum where Chinese women talked about these herbs their MIL's would cook up for them so i felt safer! Its not Dr Andrew Flower by any chance is it?

To get the ticker go to https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx Choose a ticker, put your info in and it will generate a code. Use the code for non-HTML sites and just copy and paste it into your signature here on BnB


----------



## LLbean

yeah hubby doesn't believe in that stuff so I gave it up anyway


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> LL with acu it really depends on the experience of the person...i tried 3 different people and with each of them it was a very different experience. I also think it has to be someone with specific fertility experience. The two ladies i saw only had IVF and fertility patients so they really knew their stuff. I lady I settled with used soothing fertility hypnosis CD's and music during the session so I really did relax.
> 
> Happy, i also drank that early pregnancy tea, yuck! Diluted mine with apple juice and worried just like you but he's right the Chinese have been using it for decades...in fact i found a forum where Chinese women talked about these herbs their MIL's would cook up for them so i felt safer! Its not Dr Andrew Flower by any chance is it?
> 
> To get the ticker go to https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx Choose a ticker, put your info in and it will generate a code. Use the code for non-HTML sites and just copy and paste it into your signature here on BnB

so... how far along are you? I am glad you researched it as well... I will go and have a read.... (12.30 midnight right now and I am so tired!) and thanks for the ticker! :flower:


----------



## innerlaner

notrustyyet provided some great information here. I've been taking most of the supplements listed, but only half the mg. This cycle, my FSH decreased to 8.34 from 10.5 last tested in January 2012. My doctor thinks running helped the blood flow.  I'm a recreational runner but since September had been training for two races, one in October and one in November.

I have two questions, hopefully, someone can answer.

1) Anyone get pregnant with their first with low amh after age 35? Since I've never had a positive pregnancy test, I have no proven fertility.

2) Did DHEA affect your period blood flow? I period got lighter after starting DHEA, so I decreased the mg from 75 to 50, which didn't change the flow.

Thanks!


----------



## Happypregnant

innerlaner said:


> notrustyyet provided some great information here. I've been taking most of the supplements listed, but only half the mg. This cycle, my FSH decreased to 8.34 from 10.5 last tested in January 2012. My doctor thinks running helped the blood flow. I'm a recreational runner but since September had been training for two races, one in October and one in November.
> 
> I have two questions, hopefully, someone can answer.
> 
> 1) Anyone get pregnant with their first with low amh after age 35? Since I've never had a positive pregnancy test, I have no proven fertility.
> 
> 2) Did DHEA affect your period blood flow? I period got lighter after starting DHEA, so I decreased the mg from 75 to 50, which didn't change the flow.
> 
> Thanks!

Hi, I got a :bfp: at 43, although not my first and my AMh was 3.82. I took 75mg of DHEA and it didn't affect my cycles, however, I thought it gave me palpitations the first time I took it which was 1 and a half year ago and I gave it up. Out of desperation I started it again, along with Co Q10. I had planned to do it for 3 months, I even bought Fertinatal (one of the top USA fertility clinics endorse it) but I never got to take it! i took the one I bought about 2 years ago and waiting for the other to be shipped, after only 7 weeks, I got pregnant without trying! Have you researched inmune issues? Do you ovulate? have you done clomid yet?


----------



## LLbean

Happypregnant said:


> innerlaner said:
> 
> 
> notrustyyet provided some great information here. I've been taking most of the supplements listed, but only half the mg. This cycle, my FSH decreased to 8.34 from 10.5 last tested in January 2012. My doctor thinks running helped the blood flow. I'm a recreational runner but since September had been training for two races, one in October and one in November.
> 
> I have two questions, hopefully, someone can answer.
> 
> 1) Anyone get pregnant with their first with low amh after age 35? Since I've never had a positive pregnancy test, I have no proven fertility.
> 
> 2) Did DHEA affect your period blood flow? I period got lighter after starting DHEA, so I decreased the mg from 75 to 50, which didn't change the flow.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi, I got a :bfp: at 43, although not my first and my AMh was 3.82. I took 75mg of DHEA and it didn't affect my cycles, however, I thought it gave me palpitations the first time I took it which was 1 and a half year ago and I gave it up. Out of desperation I started it again, along with Co Q10. I had planned to do it for 3 months, I even bought Fertinatal (one of the top USA fertility clinics endorse it) but I never got to take it! i took the one I bought about 2 years ago and waiting for the other to be shipped, after only 7 weeks, I got pregnant without trying! Have you researched inmune issues? Do you ovulate? have you done clomid yet?Click to expand...

Happy that was good AMH!!! I am also on DHEA but gave up the CoQ10 a bit.

How old is your other child? Congrats BTW!!!


----------



## innerlaner

HappyPregnant - yeah, I was under the care of an infertility doctor for two years. We just switched to a new doctor. Did 6 cycles of IUI on clomid and injections. I know I ovulate via ultrasounds in 2 cycles. I've been tested 3 times by 3 different doctors (they draw blood when I go in for consultations while switching doctors). All tests are normal. I've been on the supplements since July 2012. Not even a false positive. Don't know what the H3ll is wrong with me. My AMH even dropped from 0.46 in Oct 2011 to 0.26 in Oct 2012. I'm a few weeks shy of 38. Can't catch a break!


----------



## peacebaby

AMH is known to fluctuate from month to month. In fact some doctors say it has no bearing on natural ttc cycles and is only instructive & useful for working out the most appropriate IVF protocol. AMH doesn't reflect on egg quality. 
Have you had any immune tests done - thyroid issues, blood clotting issues, autoimmune issues? And sperm analysis for your other half?
By a lighter period do you mean less heavy or less days? It could be many things- hormonal changes, thyroid changes, stress or even the additional exercise changing things a bit.

Happy hope things are going well for you :hugs:


----------



## innerlaner

Hi peacebaby - yes, I had my immune tests done 3 times in 18 months -- results normal and consistent. No thyroid, blood clotting or autoimmune issues. I read that your AMH x 20 is likely the number of eggs you'll get. Since my AMH is now 0.26, I'll likely get 5-6 eggs, though I didn't get 9 when it was 0.46 in 2011. My antral follicle count this past Wednesday (Day 3) was 5.

Sperm analysis up and down, but overall more normal than not.

Before I started on supplements in July 2012, I usually get 3 days of heavy bleeding, followed by 2 days of light or spotting. Since the supplements, it's usually 1 day of heavy with 2 days of light. I don't know if this should be a concern. I'm trying to find whether the degree of bleeding is a reflection of uterine lining. Lighter bleeding = thin lining? Anyone know?


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> innerlaner said:
> 
> 
> notrustyyet provided some great information here. I've been taking most of the supplements listed, but only half the mg. This cycle, my FSH decreased to 8.34 from 10.5 last tested in January 2012. My doctor thinks running helped the blood flow. I'm a recreational runner but since September had been training for two races, one in October and one in November.
> 
> I have two questions, hopefully, someone can answer.
> 
> 1) Anyone get pregnant with their first with low amh after age 35? Since I've never had a positive pregnancy test, I have no proven fertility.
> 
> 2) Did DHEA affect your period blood flow? I period got lighter after starting DHEA, so I decreased the mg from 75 to 50, which didn't change the flow.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi, I got a :bfp: at 43, although not my first and my AMh was 3.82. I took 75mg of DHEA and it didn't affect my cycles, however, I thought it gave me palpitations the first time I took it which was 1 and a half year ago and I gave it up. Out of desperation I started it again, along with Co Q10. I had planned to do it for 3 months, I even bought Fertinatal (one of the top USA fertility clinics endorse it) but I never got to take it! i took the one I bought about 2 years ago and waiting for the other to be shipped, after only 7 weeks, I got pregnant without trying! Have you researched inmune issues? Do you ovulate? have you done clomid yet?Click to expand...
> 
> Happy that was good AMH!!! I am also on DHEA but gave up the CoQ10 a bit.
> 
> How old is your other child? Congrats BTW!!!Click to expand...

Thanks!!! I thought it was a rubbish AMH! I was gutted actually! My other one just turns 9 in 2 days. I have been trying for almost that long but not really actively. I did have unprotected sex and seriously started trying 4 years ago. Fingers crossed this time!!! x


----------



## Happypregnant

innerlaner said:


> HappyPregnant - yeah, I was under the care of an infertility doctor for two years. We just switched to a new doctor. Did 6 cycles of IUI on clomid and injections. I know I ovulate via ultrasounds in 2 cycles. I've been tested 3 times by 3 different doctors (they draw blood when I go in for consultations while switching doctors). All tests are normal. I've been on the supplements since July 2012. Not even a false positive. Don't know what the H3ll is wrong with me. My AMH even dropped from 0.46 in Oct 2011 to 0.26 in Oct 2012. I'm a few weeks shy of 38. Can't catch a break!

Really? which supplements have you been taking? is your DHEA micronized? Clomid does not work for more than 3 consecutive cycles, you need to then wait at least a cycle. Have you tried Clear blue fertility monitor? they are brillian! I have conceived twice with it, always on the first try.


----------



## Happypregnant

innerlaner said:


> Hi peacebaby - yes, I had my immune tests done 3 times in 18 months -- results normal and consistent. No thyroid, blood clotting or autoimmune issues. I read that your AMH x 20 is likely the number of eggs you'll get. Since my AMH is now 0.26, I'll likely get 5-6 eggs, though I didn't get 9 when it was 0.46 in 2011. My antral follicle count this past Wednesday (Day 3) was 5.
> 
> Sperm analysis up and down, but overall more normal than not.
> 
> Before I started on supplements in July 2012, I usually get 3 days of heavy bleeding, followed by 2 days of light or spotting. Since the supplements, it's usually 1 day of heavy with 2 days of light. I don't know if this should be a concern. I'm trying to find whether the degree of bleeding is a reflection of uterine lining. Lighter bleeding = thin lining? Anyone know?

Inner... have you done an NK test yet? I had blood clotting issues and they only found out and I have to inject every day for the rest of the pregnancy... also maybe acupuncture? It seems to work miracles for lots of ladies...


----------



## peacebaby

Happy are you on Clexane then? I am too. Also had elevated NK's and inflammatory cells so needed immune treatment. 

Innerlaner, can definitely recommend the clearblue fertility monitor or even the clearblue digi ovulation kit.


----------



## notrustyyet

LLbean said:


> Happy...what is CTM?

TCM Traditional Chinese Medicine


----------



## notrustyyet

vkj73 said:


> wow! thank you for taking the time to post that:flower:
> 
> i'm trying to balance focusing on ttc, but also "trying to let go."
> 
> what do you think were the top 3 things you did (out of your list)
> that really made a difference?
> 
> thanks again! :hugs:

Since I have made it so far, 12 weeks, w/o MC, I would have to say CoQ10, DHEA, and the Black Cohosh, as per the study I mentioned in my original post, using CD 1-12. I also have added some additional specifics in the the over 35 TTC thread 42+ Pregnant? you might want to check it out. I'll let you guys know how the DS test turns out, (had Harmony test last week), NT scan upcoming this Friday, should know results then...


----------



## peacebaby

notrustyyet said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> wow! thank you for taking the time to post that:flower:
> 
> i'm trying to balance focusing on ttc, but also "trying to let go."
> 
> what do you think were the top 3 things you did (out of your list)
> that really made a difference?
> 
> thanks again! :hugs:
> 
> Since I have made it so far, 12 weeks, w/o MC, I would have to say CoQ10, DHEA, and the Black Cohosh, as per the study I mentioned in my original post, using CD 1-12. I also have added some additional specifics in the the over 35 TTC thread 42+ Pregnant? you might want to check it out. I'll let you guys know how the DS test turns out, (had Harmony test last week), NT scan upcoming this Friday, should know results then...Click to expand...

Good luck with the test and scan Notrusty!


----------



## notrustyyet

I saw this chart for DS risk according to age at delivery (I always thought it was conception, but they go by when baby was definately DX- at birth, so my risk is pretty high, 1 in 38, I'll be 44 next June when baby due, really hoping all those supps made a good egg!) 

Mother's Age
Incidence of Down Syndrome
Under 30
Less than 1 in 1,000
30
1 in 900
35
1 in 400
36
1 in 300
37
1 in 230
38
1 in 180
39
1 in 135
40
1 in 105
42
1 in 60
44
1 in 35
46
1 in 20
48
1 in 16
49
1 in 12


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> I saw this chart for DS risk according to age at delivery (I always thought it was conception, but they go by when baby was definately DX- at birth, so my risk is pretty high, 1 in 35, I'll be 44 next June when baby due, really hoping all those supps made a good egg!)
> 
> 
> Mother's Age
> Incidence of Down Syndrome
> Under 30
> Less than 1 in 1,000
> 30
> 1 in 900
> 35
> 1 in 400
> 36
> 1 in 300
> 37
> 1 in 230
> 38
> 1 in 180
> 39
> 1 in 135
> 40
> 1 in 105
> 42
> 1 in 60
> 44
> 1 in 35
> 46
> 1 in 20
> 48
> 1 in 16
> 49
> 1 in 12


Hey!!! you skipped 43!!!!! :winkwink::winkwink: and yes CoQ10 and DHEA do help with embryo quality. Let us know how it turns out and all my fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Happy are you on Clexane then? I am too. Also had elevated NK's and inflammatory cells so needed immune treatment.
> 
> Innerlaner, can definitely recommend the clearblue fertility monitor or even the clearblue digi ovulation kit.

peacebaby Yes, I am on Clexane, 40 mg once a day. I tested positive for Lupus anticoagulant and I have psoritic arthitis and I didn't do any NK tests but I had something similar to intralipids, in fact, I am going tomorrow to have another infusion done. I am on baby aspirine, clexane, progesterone pessaries (forgot their name) but I don't know how long I am going to be on Clexane, how about you? I am scared to stop! i know the pessaries is ok to stop by 14 weeks and although my fertility consultant is not involved in this pregnancy as I didn't conceived thru them, he is the one that gave me clexane and I have to be pestering him for him to feed me bits and pieces of information which is annoying. For what I have been researching, a lot of women do it until delivery (but cannot have an epidural!) and others stop at 12 weeks. Why are you on clexane? and how far along are you? and did they tell you when you have to stop? x


----------



## notrustyyet

Oops, Happypregnant! That's the way the chart was! 43 is 1 in 50


----------



## peacebaby

Happy it seems we're worrying about the same thing!
Yes I'm on Clexane, progesterone (Cyclogest), intralipids and low dose aspirin. I had a panel of NHS immune tests and then more tests privately. I'm on the clexane because I have Raynauds syndrome, an autoimmune condition that restricts blood flow. Like you I don't want to stop it now. My consultant is keeping me on progesterone until 16 wks- i tested for certain immune cells that causes progesterone to drop rapidly but generally 12 wks is when most stop.With your condition I doubt they will ask you to stop clexane now, too much of risk. A few ladies on here stopped 24-48hrs before a scheduled C section and then the epidural is ok. I read that it's ok to have the epi if you stop in the 48hr mark. That does mean you have to go for a scheduled delivery though. Other ladies stop between 36-38 weeks. It's nerve wrecking! I think I will keep doing the aspirin longer than clexane even if just every second day. My condition is worse during winter so no way will I stop it now. 

Nottrusty, you will be surprised how the risk is lowered by your actual blood test and NT measurement. My consultant said the chart values are just background analysis. A lady here in her 40's also did the Harmony test and her risk came out lower than mine at 38. Fingers crossed you will be fine xxx


----------



## LLbean

ok so I started CoQ10 again after reading this...I hope I have success like you lovely ladies!


----------



## peacebaby

You will !! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Peace you know I love you! :D and love your support always! THANK YOU!


----------



## 2blue lines

I'm wondering if anyone here has suggestions on affordable quality vitamins. I'm going to give this cocktail of vitamins a try. I've been feeling great ever since I tried Coq10, b12, cited, and bee pollen. Want to up the anty! 

Thanks!! :happydance:


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Happy it seems we're worrying about the same thing!
> Yes I'm on Clexane, progesterone (Cyclogest), intralipids and low dose aspirin. I had a panel of NHS immune tests and then more tests privately. I'm on the clexane because I have Raynauds syndrome, an autoimmune condition that restricts blood flow. Like you I don't want to stop it now. My consultant is keeping me on progesterone until 16 wks- i tested for certain immune cells that causes progesterone to drop rapidly but generally 12 wks is when most stop.With your condition I doubt they will ask you to stop clexane now, too much of risk. A few ladies on here stopped 24-48hrs before a scheduled C section and then the epidural is ok. I read that it's ok to have the epi if you stop in the 48hr mark. That does mean you have to go for a scheduled delivery though. Other ladies stop between 36-38 weeks. It's nerve wrecking! I think I will keep doing the aspirin longer than clexane even if just every second day. My condition is worse during winter so no way will I stop it now.
> 
> Nottrusty, you will be surprised how the risk is lowered by your actual blood test and NT measurement. My consultant said the chart values are just background analysis. A lady here in her 40's also did the Harmony test and her risk came out lower than mine at 38. Fingers crossed you will be fine xxx

yes, I am worried and I did call the clinic and they told me to stop everything at 12 weeks! But to be honest, the nurses at the fertility clinic (NHS clinic) don't seem to know what they are talking about!! I am not going to stop the pessaries at 12 weeks, I will stop at 16, I got enough left overs for it. And the clexane, stop at 12 weeks? I don't think so! the only good thing is that they don't seem to care about my case and said my GP would need to give it to me, so I told the GP (when i didn't know they wanted me to stop at 12 weeks) that I have to take it for the whole pregnancy and all I have to do is ask for a repeat prescription. You gotta play the system sometimes girl! I am not stopping at 12 weeks! No way! I am a bit concerned to keep going with the clexane right up until almost due date because I am not being monitored but I will crossed that bridge when I get there!


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> ok so I started CoQ10 again after reading this...I hope I have success like you lovely ladies!

fingers and toes crossed for you and lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Oops, Happypregnant! That's the way the chart was! 43 is 1 in 50

Have you done the Harmony test? I can't keep up lol... and how did it come back?


----------



## Happypregnant

2blue lines said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has suggestions on affordable quality vitamins. I'm going to give this cocktail of vitamins a try. I've been feeling great ever since I tried Coq10, b12, cited, and bee pollen. Want to up the anty!
> 
> Thanks!! :happydance:

get DHEA from Biovea (internet) it is reasonable priced. Also one of the specialist told me to take 60.000 IU of Vitamin D3 which I was meant to have done for 8 weeks but I only managed 7 as I turned out pregnant.


----------



## Happypregnant

2blue lines said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has suggestions on affordable quality vitamins. I'm going to give this cocktail of vitamins a try. I've been feeling great ever since I tried Coq10, b12, cited, and bee pollen. Want to up the anty!
> 
> Thanks!! :happydance:

Ps, get hubby to take Co Q10 as well, it is great for sperm motility and quality... get him to take vitamin E and C and also multivitamins for at least 3 months. (as it takes 3 months for the new sperms to be made) Try acupuncture, a lot of ladies said great things about it, I didn't really believe it but I tried it... it was doing something... my periods were always regular and as soon as I started acupuncture, they were crazy and iregular... and I was a bit disappointed and asked the sweet little old man (acupuncturist) why was that and his answer was that sometimes, even though we ovulate, we ovulate eggs that are not really mature and that acupuncture gave it more time for the egg to mature... well... after the 7th weekly treatment I was pregnant. He is really really good, has hundreds of baby pictures and letters, been in the newspaper several times and he is not nearly as expensive as some of the london clinics. One key supplement is DHEA, it will help with egg quality and your AMH. Have you done your bloods? FSH? AMH? Inmune?


----------



## peacebaby

Lol Happy, we are the same. I am exhausted from strategising to get my needs met by the system! I did the same thing, got it on repeat from the GP but I noticed she wants to review it in January, so i am gearing up for that battle! It's all about having the knowledge to wade your way through the minefield. I agree I will think about when to stop it when I get to the right point, but I know it isn't now. Hope all is well with you otherwise! 

2bluelines, I'm not sure about US brands but I would say go for the better quality supplements, they cost more but tend to contain better quality ingredients. I always look at the ingredient list to make sure it isn't filled with too many unnecessary chemicals and preservatives. Fish oil (omega 3) and Vit D are also recommended. Good luck!!


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Lol Happy, we are the same. I am exhausted from strategising to get my needs met by the system! I did the same thing, got it on repeat from the GP but I noticed she wants to review it in January, so i am gearing up for that battle! It's all about having the knowledge to wade your way through the minefield. I agree I will think about when to stop it when I get to the right point, but I know it isn't now. Hope all is well with you otherwise!
> 
> 2bluelines, I'm not sure about US brands but I would say go for the better quality supplements, they cost more but tend to contain better quality ingredients. I always look at the ingredient list to make sure it isn't filled with too many unnecessary chemicals and preservatives. Fish oil (omega 3) and Vit D are also recommended. Good luck!!

:)) lol... you gotta do what you gotta do! lol lol... my consultant thinks I am a pain in the ass!!! I don't care! In fact, one fo the ******* consultants told me (verbatim) " I don't think your miscarriages are due to any other condition than your advance age. If I was you, I would just give up now. (to which I said I was going to pay for IVF as this was the NHS) and he said, go ahead if you want, there are plenty of clinics wanting to take your money" and had I been a conservative-follow the rules-think inside the box-little kitten, I would have shriveled up and cried my eyes out... instead inside of me I thought "*******, I WILL SHOW YOU" and that just made me more determined to try even harder. When i rang them and said I wasn't coming for my third round of ovulation induction because I was already pregnant, the nurse's comments were just priceless!!! She was speechless! lol... They don't really care, they just treat you like a number... next! I insisted to get a blood test as I told them that I was sure I had a blood coagulation disorder. They wanted me to have a third miscarriage (I lied to the consultant as he was a different one that day) and told him I had already had 3... (I had only had 2) and he didn't bother check my files and approved the blood test... and lo and behold, the test came positive (slightly but nontheless positive)! So yeah, you gotta play the system. Ring your consultant, bug them, bitch and moan, become hysterical (not that that is what I did hahaha) and tell them you are really scard to stop in January... make them give you another appointment and ask a million questions and ask them what evidence they have that you can stop after 12 weeks or so... hahahaha (and then tell me what they said lol) x


----------



## Happypregnant

2blue lines said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has suggestions on affordable quality vitamins. I'm going to give this cocktail of vitamins a try. I've been feeling great ever since I tried Coq10, b12, cited, and bee pollen. Want to up the anty!
> 
> Thanks!! :happydance:

Hi, if you want the bestest ever DHEA buy FERTINATAL. Very expensive but it is endorsed by one of the leading fertility clinics in the USA. I ordered 3 months worth from them, only to not used them as I was alraedy pregnant when they arrived to the UK from the USA. I however, bought from a website called Biovea but I think that one is a british one. It seems that their DHEA is just as good as it worked


----------



## LLbean

hmmm now you tell me...well I guess my next batch of DHEA will have to be that instead of GNC


----------



## LLbean

WOAH! I just saw the price...maybe not...YIKES!


----------



## 2blue lines

Thanks PBaby! Good advice all around!!! If nothing else you will feel great on all these vitamins


----------



## vkj73

2blue lines said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has suggestions on affordable quality vitamins. I'm going to give this cocktail of vitamins a try. I've been feeling great ever since I tried Coq10, b12, cited, and bee pollen. Want to up the anty!
> 
> Thanks!! :happydance:

i've been taking this one ever since pre-preg with #1

https://www.rainbowlight.com/prenatal-vitamins-prenatal-one-multivitamin.aspx

:hugs:


----------



## 2blue lines

Thank you! Ill give those a look!


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> hmmm now you tell me...well I guess my next batch of DHEA will have to be that instead of GNC

Well so long as the DHEA is micronized then it should work. I didn't use the Fertinatal one... I used one from BIOVEA on line... I just thought I would try the fertinatal one


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> WOAH! I just saw the price...maybe not...YIKES!

I know it is expensive! I know. The thing is for us desperate mothers who are willing to sell our souls and go for IVF, in comparison to IVF, fertinatal is a bargain it is going to save you having to fork out thousands.


----------



## peacebaby

How are you Happy? Have you had any early scans or do you prefer not to?


----------



## LLbean

well we already did 2 IVF cycles and hubby said no more BECAUSE of the price so LOL...if I mentioned these new pills he may divorce me HAHAHAHA


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant said:


> peacebaby said:
> 
> 
> Happy it seems we're worrying about the same thing!
> Yes I'm on Clexane, progesterone (Cyclogest), intralipids and low dose aspirin. I had a panel of NHS immune tests and then more tests privately. I'm on the clexane because I have Raynauds syndrome, an autoimmune condition that restricts blood flow. Like you I don't want to stop it now. My consultant is keeping me on progesterone until 16 wks- i tested for certain immune cells that causes progesterone to drop rapidly but generally 12 wks is when most stop.With your condition I doubt they will ask you to stop clexane now, too much of risk. A few ladies on here stopped 24-48hrs before a scheduled C section and then the epidural is ok. I read that it's ok to have the epi if you stop in the 48hr mark. That does mean you have to go for a scheduled delivery though. Other ladies stop between 36-38 weeks. It's nerve wrecking! I think I will keep doing the aspirin longer than clexane even if just every second day. My condition is worse during winter so no way will I stop it now.
> 
> Nottrusty, you will be surprised how the risk is lowered by your actual blood test and NT measurement. My consultant said the chart values are just background analysis. A lady here in her 40's also did the Harmony test and her risk came out lower than mine at 38. Fingers crossed you will be fine xxx
> 
> yes, I am worried and I did call the clinic and they told me to stop everything at 12 weeks! But to be honest, the nurses at the fertility clinic (NHS clinic) don't seem to know what they are talking about!! I am not going to stop the pessaries at 12 weeks, I will stop at 16, I got enough left overs for it. And the clexane, stop at 12 weeks? I don't think so! the only good thing is that they don't seem to care about my case and said my GP would need to give it to me, so I told the GP (when i didn't know they wanted me to stop at 12 weeks) that I have to take it for the whole pregnancy and all I have to do is ask for a repeat prescription. You gotta play the system sometimes girl! I am not stopping at 12 weeks! No way! I am a bit concerned to keep going with the clexane right up until almost due date because I am not being monitored but I will crossed that bridge when I get there!Click to expand...

Just for reassurance, I stopped my progesterone (100 mg prometrium 2x/day) at 12 weeks, and no problems. MD said don't have to taper or anything, and that has been his experience past 20 years....He said 12 weeks is actually a little extra anyway, as placenta is fully functiong and making progesterone by 10 weeks....


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks Notrusty! Hope all was well with your scan and Harmoni test :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Happy i'm so sorry to see your signature :cry: Big massive :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Take time to heal but never give up


----------



## LLbean

oh Happy :(


----------



## notrustyyet

peacebaby said:


> Thanks Notrusty! Hope all was well with your scan and Harmoni test :hugs:

It's taking longer for Harmony results as they found no fetal cells in first vial of blood (they took 2) so they need to process second. Should have results next week. Nuchal scan was normal though. My age alone however skewed the results when factored in. Just more waiting...


----------



## BabyQQ

I just went through testing cycle and am going to get a copy of my results as my dr didn't give me much detail other than you are fine for your age (41, turning 42 in Jan). This was very frustrating! Can someone tell me what a good AMH level is? If I know the scale when I get the copy of my results I can get some sense of things before going back to see the OB GYN (btw I am switching to a different one at the clinic).

Thank you!


----------



## peacebaby

BabyQQ sorry I don't know what the range is the US would be. I'm sure one of ladies will be better help. 

Nottrustyyet, you've had a long wait for results but everything is going well so that's good. The accuracy of the Harmoni test is very impressive. It's only been introduced here recently but I'm so glad that it is available. 
About DHEA, for the benefit of others did you stop when you got a bfp?


----------



## BabyQQ

peacebaby, i'm actually in Toronto Canada. you're in London? the scale may be the same. do you know what it is in the UK? i guess i'm just anxious and not having my OBGYN give me much detail has left me feeling very frustrated :(

my birthday coming up is making me anxious as well ... just gonna think positive.


----------



## peacebaby

BabyQQ here is some info that might help:https://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

The AMH scale is the last column in the table. Seems that 2.0 to 6.8 is considered optimal. 

Hope it helps:hugs:


----------



## BabyQQ

yes definitely helps!! thank you so much. i will go over the results with a different OBGYN so i can get my FSH and AFC as well. my AMH seems to be optimal but my age has to be included so i think that makes it really good for my age but i'm not gonna be like a 30 year old. well still great news so thanks again :)


----------



## tadpole1

notrustyyet said:


> Something I DID do to increase blood flow to pelvic region was to use heating pad on lower belly. I used it on High though some say low, and really heated up ovaries before bed. Sometimes I fell asleep and woke up sweaty, so time would vary, but usually 1/2 hr... Stopped once we DTD, so as not to cook DH spermies or a developing embie! Also had an orgasm daily. And no, at my age, didnt always feel like it, but forced myself, thank you Hitachi magic wand. Hey, couldnt afford acupuncture!

Hi NotTrustyYet,

Thank you for the wonderful post. It's has been very inspiring for me to read. If you don't mind my asking, did you do the heating pad every day in your cycle or just the first part? I know in TCM a "cold uterus" can prevent implantation. But I've also read it can hurt the egg after O. Thanks :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Did you have an orgasm daily after Ovulation?


----------



## notrustyyet

tadpole1 said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> Something I DID do to increase blood flow to pelvic region was to use heating pad on lower belly. I used it on High though some say low, and really heated up ovaries before bed. Sometimes I fell asleep and woke up sweaty, so time would vary, but usually 1/2 hr... Stopped once we DTD, so as not to cook DH spermies or a developing embie! Also had an orgasm daily. And no, at my age, didn&#8217;t always feel like it, but forced myself, thank you Hitachi magic wand. Hey, couldn&#8217;t afford acupuncture!
> 
> Hi NotTrustyYet,
> 
> Thank you for the wonderful post. It's has been very inspiring for me to read. If you don't mind my asking, did you do the heating pad every day in your cycle or just the first part? I know in TCM a "cold uterus" can prevent implantation. But I've also read it can hurt the egg after O. Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

I only used it first half of cycle, until we started to BD. I was cautious of not roasting DH little swimmers, once they were inside my uterus.... I also read and re-read like the bible, The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. I later got Making Babies, which I liked too but didn't read as thoroughly because I got my BFP the month I ordered it. 

At my age (43) I had mainly Kidney Yin Def. Spleen Qi def. and maybe some Blood stasis. For that I began drinking hot lemon water, (juice of 1 lemon/day) and sometimes extra around menstruation, really helped make a bright red flow, lessened the brownish/black spotting I started getting once I turned 42 1/2, few days before flow actually began. That was age my cycles changed too, got shorter. The lemon is also a great liver detoxifier, really helped my body with assimilating the DHEA, w/o side effects. 

When I got pregnant, I averaged 26 day cycles, O on CD 13, with a flow pattern (by day) of Light/Heavy/Heavy to Med/light/spotting....lighter overall than when I was younger, but still decent, w/5 days of a flow. TCM puts a lot of emphasis on the quality of menstruation being basically a window into your fertility, so I was getting obsessed w/"reading" my period. E.G. if you have problems with lining, you will have a short/light flow, bad lining, no implantation...

Best of luck, and don't lose hope, though I know how depressing it can be month after month seeing only one line on the preg test. You ARE going to wake up one morning, pee on that stick and start shaking with incredible shock and joy because there are 2 lines!


----------



## Briss

just wanted to add that I am also reading The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis and can absolutely recommend this book to any LTTTCer, so much useful info on herbs and acu points and it's easy to figure out what deficiencies you might have. I have Spleen Qi def. and Blood stasis


----------



## tadpole1

THANK YOU nottrusty!!!!

One for responding and two for being generally inspiring! I definitely have poor cycles. My period is usually heavy/medium/light and by day 4 (and some times by day 3) it's just spotting. I also will spot for anywhere from 5-10 days. It's so depressing. Yes I also had Kidney Yin deficiency as well. So many parallels! I'm hoping that mean there's hope for me as well!!!

And really thank you for sharing your story. Like many people on this board I'm sure, this is just about the toughest thing I've been through. (Which I know given the loss many other have experienced makes me quite lucky) But it does warm my heart to hear of success stories. :flower:


----------



## notrustyyet

LLbean said:


> Did you have an orgasm daily after Ovulation?

Actually read my second post a little later down on the on first pg. update on the orgasms. I should probably just edit my original post. BTW, I have added additional info that I initially forgot, so it pays to go back occasionally and re-read my original post. 

PS my Harmony trisomy test had to be redone, so still don't have results (no fetal cells found in my blood sample). Had 1st trimester screen recently and baby looked good, nuchal scan indicated low/no trisomy, but there is an equation where they factor in my age, and that skews everything in a negative direction. I was thinking if Harmony comes back negative I may skip Amnio, because if I'm the one in 200 that miscarries, I may not get pregnant again, but I haven't made up my mind yet. My OB thinks I should get it....I am CONVINCED that my long term 18 mos on Ubiquinone, and the low, but slow, DHEA, made a good quality egg.


----------



## peacebaby

Nottrustyyet I agree with you if your Harmoni test is negative there is no reason to go through the Amnio. In fact the Harmoni test is merely a less invasive, safer version of the amino- in the sense that both look at the fetal cells. 

The age factor really skews the risk ratio - I think the actual Nuchal measurement is more important. 

Question: when did you stop DHEA? At bfp or did you continue until a heartbeat was seen. Most dr's say stop the moment you get a bfp:shrug:

I'm a big fan of the Randine Lewis book too- followed all her suggestion for supplements for DH and it worked.


----------



## notrustyyet

Peacebaby, I would advise people to stop the DHEA w/the BFP. Based on recommendations of RE's who use it for IVF. It did it's work, and too much testosterone isn't good for developing embryos.

I personally stopped right after ovulation the month I concieved because that month I had noticable side effects from it, felt maybe Testosterone too high. My free Testosterone basically doubled on DHEA, from 1.2 to 2.4 pg/ml, which isn't anything like what PCOS women have or anything, but I HAD side effects.

That month I had increased to 50 mg (25 mg 2x/daily) and pretty much w/in a few days got large painful cystic acne on my usually unblemished face. Also, my clitoris (sorry TMI) felt really WEIRD! It was sort of painful/sensitive and not in a good way. It made me tired instead of energized. Just felt wrong to me. 

Month of my BFP had my DHEA level checked on CD 13, the day I O'd, and it was 374.88 ug/dl . Normal for 40-49 yr olds is 32-240, and for 18-19 yr olds it is 145-395, so i think the boost def. helped, but I think getting my level to that of a young woman over time, (7 mos) w/a lower dose helped, while not impacting my ability to concieve during supplementation. See how you feel on it. If you can't get a blood test, go by excess testosterone symptoms/severity, and dose accordingly.

I read a post somewhere by a respected RE who mentioned that DHEA may work using a very low dose over a long period of time, or a higher dose (the 75mg/day), but that you could actually be LESS fertile while taking it. 

For AMA/ DOR, some IVF patients take 75 mg for 3 mos then 4th month start IVF. I wasn't doing IVF, or using any meds, so I erred on the side of caution, and wanted to try a safer? dose. 

DHEA definitely negatively impacted my cycle when I used too much. E.G. Short cycle, early O, decreased blood flow, (indicates lining problems) Also, instead of increased energy, I actually felt tired/exhausted (because I later found out, my cortisol level must have been lowered too much). Instead of increased desire, had less.... 

When I was younger, bled heavier/longer, and my cycles have varied past couple years. You have a better chance of conception with months your period (actual days of bleeding) is longer. I read again somewhere? that you still have 2 good years of decent fertility potential once your periods shorten in perimenopause.. 

If I hadn't gotten pregnant in September I was going to try accupuncture next month. Once before O, and once during implantation window, to see if that helped. If you are on a limited budget, those are 2 best times to do it. 

Honestly though, like I mentioned in orig post, masturbation increases blood flow to that area too in a very natural way, and it was recommended to a friend of mine who DID do accupuncture, so I increased my frequency like it was mandatory exercise for my ovaries/uterus!


----------



## Briss

Ladies I am thinking of adding DHEA to my regime but would like to check my DHEA level first. How do you do it? is it a blood test? my testosterone levels seems to be within norm 1.58 (norm is between 0.31 and 3.78), does it say anything about my DHEA level?


----------



## notrustyyet

It's a simple blood test (DHEAS) but it's expensive, so your insurance may or may not cover it depending....


----------



## notrustyyet

See my above post about stopping DHEA. My testosterone was 1.2 before the DHEA supps, then doubled to 2.4, I got side effects, like some hair loss which I I forgot to mention above.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Congrats! New stalker


----------



## mumoffive

awww congratulations!!! I had my dd when i was 43...she is now 1 and a half. I like to give others hope too. I have older children but started again and fell pregnant with my dd at 38, had her at 39 then fell pregnant very quickly 5 months later lol..and had my ds after i was 40. I then fell pregnant at 42 and had my dd at 43. All natural! So there you go. Goodluck with your pregnancy. All my pregnancies have been great with no issues. Im had all mine now and quite content.


----------



## peacebaby

Mumoffive wow that's great! Were you taking any supplements?

Nottrusty hope your results are all good, prayers for you xxxx

I know what you mean about the DHEA, its a bit of a doubled edged sword...it can work wonders for egg quality but then if testosterone gets too high it can cause more fertility problems. 

Briss if you can get a test after taking it for a while it would be safer as you could then adjust the dosage accordingly or like Nottrusty stop it if necessary. EDIT: I see you're in the UK...you can easily get testosterone checked by your GP, just say you'd like a cd3 hormone check including testosterone. Its more important to know that testosterone doesn't get out of hand while you're taking DHEA. I don't think your current testosterone level tells you much about your DHEA level but taking the supplement increases both levels and you need to keep testosterone in the normal range.


----------



## Milty

Question for you ladies.

I have heard some only drink the nettle leaf tea after O.

What are your thoughts on this and why not take it all cycle?


----------



## peacebaby

I've never read or heard that Milty so I can't say why. I took it consistently for 10 wks before bfp and i'm still drinking the tea. As I said there is a general warning about it because its a herb but I can tell you it is highly recommended by the Zita West clinic nutritionist.

I was first told about it by an acupuncturist who took it throughout her 1st pregnancy. I didn't pay much attention until I began researching immune issues...I found a few success stories on Dr Beers immunology yahoo support group. One lady knew she had immune issues but couldn't afford the treatment. She took nettle leaf extract for a few months, as well as various other supplements like fish oil, Coq10 etc and had a successful pregnancy. I found that studies in Germany indicated its anti-inflammatory properties. It's most useful quality is that it is packed with a full spectrum of vitamins and minerals and therefore it nourishes the blood - healthy blood improves fertility generally.


----------



## mumoffive

peacebaby said:


> Mumoffive wow that's great! Were you taking any supplements?
> 
> Nottrusty hope your results are all good, prayers for you xxxx
> 
> I know what you mean about the DHEA, its a bit of a doubled edged sword...it can work wonders for egg quality but then if testosterone gets too high it can cause more fertility problems.
> 
> Briss if you can get a test after taking it for a while it would be safer as you could then adjust the dosage accordingly or like Nottrusty stop it if necessary. EDIT: I see you're in the UK...you can easily get testosterone checked by your GP, just say you'd like a cd3 hormone check including testosterone. Its more important to know that testosterone doesn't get out of hand while you're taking DHEA. I don't think your current testosterone level tells you much about your DHEA level but taking the supplement increases both levels and you need to keep testosterone in the normal range.

No, i havent ever taken anything except for vitamins just incase i fell pregnant....you know so i was ok with my folic acid, so dont think they were anything to do with it. I just think the statistics are so negative for when you are older. I was put on a 'red pathway' when i was past 40 and pregnant because is suppose i was at higher risk and they made me see a consultant. In reality, i never had any issue with any pregnancy...labour birth or otherwise. I never had any tests and all my children were born perfectly healthy. Anway, i really wish everyone all the luck for a bfp in the New year!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Milty said:


> Question for you ladies.
> 
> I have heard some only drink the nettle leaf tea after O.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this and why not take it all cycle?

Milty I'm wondering whether what you've heard is about drinking the tea after O is red raspberry leaf tea rather then nettle leaf tea? They have different constituents and actions.

Also, I'd be interested in the research you read about the nettle tea balancing AF and easing blood clots. I haven't found that bit.


----------



## Milty

It could have been that. 

Most of what I've read was from Dr google but some was from a lady who runs a Heath food store.


----------



## Briss

I have been on nettle tea (every day) and red raspberry leaf tea + red clover (from CD1 to O, not recommended after O cos they can cause uterine contractions) since April. I am sure it does a lot of good but I cant really say I notice any difference


----------



## Milty

How would you say your AF typically is?

Do you have any problems with it?


----------



## peacebaby

Briss yes with red clover and red raspberrry leaf best not to risk the uterine contractions so stopping at Ov is a good idea. 

I stopped RRL for this reason and replaced it with nettle - it just felt safer but i will start RRL again later for its benefits in labour. One option is to alternate between the two - that way your body is not overwhelmed and you still get the benefits.

Susan Weed suggests that making a herbal infusion (longer brewing) with the nettle leaves gives better absorption of higher quantities of the vitamins. So I use the loose leaves and make the tea with a tablespoon of the herb at night (if you have tea bags cut the bag & just use the leaves), leaving it overnight to infuse really well and the next day use half of that & top it up with hot water so I get 2 cups of a really strong brew. I must say doing this has helped bring my iron levels into the normal range from previously being chronically low.


----------



## Briss

Milty said:


> How would you say your AF typically is?
> 
> Do you have any problems with it?

I did not have any problem with my AF (apart from clots) until I had lap/hysteroscopy which kinda screwed my cycle and AF turned almost black in colour for a few months and then I started spotting for 1-2 days before and after AF. I do not think it's the effect of the teas, I am sure it's because of hysteroscopy and the piece they'd taken for biopsy. I am now doing chinese acu+herbs which will hopefully help with the spotting but I continue with the teas.

I have also read Susan Weed's book but making a herbal infusion just takes much longer, besides I spend most of my time at work so cant really drink anything but tea bags. At home I have dried leaves of all these herbs. i am also using nettle tea as a substitute for my morning latte, it took a while to get used to but I think it's working


----------



## Briss

peacebaby said:


> Briss yes with red clover and red raspberrry leaf best not to risk the uterine contractions so stopping at Ov is a good idea.
> 
> I stopped RRL for this reason and replaced it with nettle - it just felt safer but i will start RRL again later for its benefits in labour. One option is to alternate between the two - that way your body is not overwhelmed and you still get the benefits.
> 
> Susan Weed suggests that making a herbal infusion (longer brewing) with the nettle leaves gives better absorption of higher quantities of the vitamins. So I use the loose leaves and make the tea with a tablespoon of the herb at night (if you have tea bags cut the bag & just use the leaves), leaving it overnight to infuse really well and the next day use half of that & top it up with hot water so I get 2 cups of a really strong brew. I must say doing this has helped bring my iron levels into the normal range from previously being chronically low.

that's great! I have super low iron level so maybe after several months on daily nettle tea it finally inreased


----------



## vkj73

notrustyyet,
thank you for all of the info you've posted.
is "tcm" = traditional chinese medicine?

also, do you have any links or resources regarding menstruation and ttc?

thanks:hugs:


----------



## notrustyyet

vkj73 said:


> notrustyyet,
> thank you for all of the info you've posted.
> is "tcm" = traditional chinese medicine?
> 
> also, do you have any links or resources regarding menstruation and ttc?
> 
> thanks:hugs:

Here's a link to egg quality and cycle:

https://www.fertility.ca/2008/06/how-your-menstrual-cycle-reflects-your-egg-quality/

Also, there is a lot of info in the Randine Lewis book on quality of menstrual cycle (color, eg bright red blood vs dark, days of bleeding etc) and how TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) reads from that your hormonal status/fertility. Maybe I can find some excerpts online...

PS Good news, my Harmony blood test that tests for the 3 major trisomies came back "low risk", and that is 99.5% accurate, but my husband really wants me to do amnio as well....but looks like DHEA and CoQ10 really did help egg quality, esp. considering my age, geneticist told me that 90% of what can go wrong is the trisomies, DS being most common.


----------



## LLbean

wow that is wonderful news!!!! Congrats!


----------



## LLbean

...kind of wish I had not read that link now....but good to know


----------



## Garnet

Well reluctant to say much but l'm 44 almost 45 in one month. I've had 3 MC and one 
D& E because my son had T18 last Dec. I MC last in May and I've been low dose of DHEA 12 mgs and 300 Q 10 and Omega 3 s. I got a BFP in December so here we go. I 'm hoping that the almost 6 most of this stuff helped my eggs. We shall see! I'm about 6 weeks LMP and 4 gestational. Cautious but hopeful!


----------



## peacebaby

Everything crossed for you Garnet, am very hopeful & positive for you...those supplements can make a huge difference :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I just wanted to say I started my tea that's both nettle leaf and red raspberry leaf in it. I love it and think its really good. Of course I'm a tea drinker but I've heard most don't like it. Not me I love this stuff and didn't add anything.


----------



## notrustyyet

Garnet, hoping you get a sticky bean! Would this be your first child, or you have older children?


----------



## Blythe

Garnet said:


> Well reluctant to say much but l'm 44 almost 45 in one month. I've had 3 MC and one
> D& E because my son had T18 last Dec. I MC last in May and I've been low dose of DHEA 12 mgs and 300 Q 10 and Omega 3 s. I got a BFP in December so here we go. I 'm hoping that the almost 6 most of this stuff helped my eggs. We shall see! I'm about 6 weeks LMP and 4 gestational. Cautious but hopeful!

congratulations that is lovely news for the new year. :happydance: I hope you dont mind me asking but how long have you been taking the DHEA? Im quite tempted but worry about it upsetting other things...perhaps the low dose is the way to go.


----------



## Kasgreenbean

Thank you so much for the detailed information! Congrats on your bfp and fab results, i will be stalking  
Im 38 and never been pregnant. I am starting low level of dhea 50mg and started coq10 200 going up to 300, its all in prep for possible ivf later in the year. im so desperate to conceive naturally before then. I had no idea about low egg quality in older women :( till recently! my amh results 6.1. but i need to get a retest of fsh 6.4 ul since it was taken on 4dpo and instead of cd3. 
Its so heartening to read your story and hear about the other inspiring mumstobe. Its a hard road and every time i read stories like this my load is lighter .)


----------



## peacebaby

Nottrustyyet congrats on your Harmoni results! Great news and it is really inspiring to see you doing so well. I'm sure if you have the amino it will simply confirm these results. Hope you're enjoying the pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

notrustyyet said:


> Garnet, hoping you get a sticky bean! Would this be your first child, or you have older children?

No I am Mommy of 4 children of two generations. 25,23, 7 and 4 year old and we just wanted one more but have been trying since I was 41.:wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Blythe said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well reluctant to say much but l'm 44 almost 45 in one month. I've had 3 MC and one
> D& E because my son had T18 last Dec. I MC last in May and I've been low dose of DHEA 12 mgs and 300 Q 10 and Omega 3 s. I got a BFP in December so here we go. I 'm hoping that the almost 6 most of this stuff helped my eggs. We shall see! I'm about 6 weeks LMP and 4 gestational. Cautious but hopeful!
> 
> congratulations that is lovely news for the new year. :happydance: I hope you dont mind me asking but how long have you been taking the DHEA? Im quite tempted but worry about it upsetting other things...perhaps the low dose is the way to go.Click to expand...

The thing with DHEA is it is testostrone and some people can tolerate more of it than others. If you read the directions you will see the warnings. I started taking it either 1 1/2 or 2 years ago cause I saw a show on Dr Oz on how it helped older women with their moods. I tried taking 50 mgs and I was aggressive, moody and very hairy plus my hair was falling out. It has been a long journey. I decreased the a out to 25mg and still wasn't feeling right so I halved that and that was the right amount for me. Some of these ladies can take higher doses and it doesn't affect them but I would suggest you try what you can then decrease or increase to your liking.


----------



## Garnet

notrustyyet said:


> Garnet, hoping you get a sticky bean! Would this be your first child, or you have older children?

Congrats on your results and it is smooth sailing for you:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Hmmm maybe that's why I now have zero patience with hubby lol


----------



## Bonnie1990

LLbean said:


> Hmmm maybe that's why I now have zero patience with hubby lol

Nah. I think it's hubby:rofl:


----------



## notrustyyet

Kasgreenbean said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed information! Congrats on your bfp and fab results, i will be stalking
> Im 38 and never been pregnant. I am starting low level of dhea 50mg and started coq10 200 going up to 300, its all in prep for possible ivf later in the year. im so desperate to conceive naturally before then. I had no idea about low egg quality in older women :( till recently! my amh results 6.1. but i need to get a retest of fsh 6.4 ul since it was taken on 4dpo and instead of cd3.
> Its so heartening to read your story and hear about the other inspiring mumstobe. Its a hard road and every time i read stories like this my load is lighter .)

My FSH was from day 4, I spotted first day, but OB said basically up to 5 days it's low...


----------



## Kasgreenbean

notrustyyet said:


> Kasgreenbean said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed information! Congrats on your bfp and fab results, i will be stalking
> Im 38 and never been pregnant. I am starting low level of dhea 50mg and started coq10 200 going up to 300, its all in prep for possible ivf later in the year. im so desperate to conceive naturally before then. I had no idea about low egg quality in older women :( till recently! my amh results 6.1. but i need to get a retest of fsh 6.4 ul since it was taken on 4dpo and instead of cd3.
> Its so heartening to read your story and hear about the other inspiring mumstobe. Its a hard road and every time i read stories like this my load is lighter .)
> 
> My FSH was from day 4, I spotted first day, but OB said basically up to 5 days it's low...Click to expand...

@notrusty - sorry i dont understand what you mean about up to 5 days its low :O you mean for cd1-5 its low? thanks, i prob need to do more research on fsh :/


----------



## notrustyyet

Yes, it doesn't HAVE to be CD 3. Generally CD 2, 3, 4, 5 is considered fine, you won't see much of a difference in #'s. The ideal day is CD 3. Here's a link w/ more info. If you tend to ovulate really early. like CD 10, then testing FSH on CD 5, might not be as accurate.

https://www.fertilitycommunity.com/fertility/what-is-significance-of-fsh-levels.html


----------



## 2blue lines

Hi Gals! 
I've been following your thread & I've been taking quite a bit of the supplements recommended & I wanted to let you know my results so far. I bought most Vits once I saw notrustyet first post. C

1) my period came earlier & stuck around longer
2) my CM is better & staying around longer as well

Has anyone else had results like this? I have no idea what it means but it's definately a change

I'm on Vitex, CoQ10, bee pollen, fish oil, soy isoflaves, bit b12, prenatal, vit d, & I might be missing something.


----------



## moulin rouge

Wow, that is fantastic. Congratulations. Could you please tell me what brand of the CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) you got.  I'm to take 600 of it but do not know were to purchase?


----------



## LLbean

moulin rouge said:


> Wow, that is fantastic. Congratulations. Could you please tell me what brand of the CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) you got. I'm to take 600 of it but do not know were to purchase?

I get mine at Costco! The brand is Qunol...looks like they have it at Walmart as well https://www.lookright.tw/img/clients/qunol_5_big.jpg


----------



## flybird

Thank you so much for this post! It gives me so much hope. We are trying for our second child. I am 41 with a amh of .16 and fsh of 12. I was so distraught when I heard these numbers from my depressing, negative RE. Your post lifted my spirits. After reading Inconcievable, I have start acupuncture, dhea, coq10, Royal Jelly, Chinese herbs, total diet change. Here's hoping.


----------



## notrustyyet

moulin rouge said:


> Wow, that is fantastic. Congratulations. Could you please tell me what brand of the CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) you got. I'm to take 600 of it but do not know were to purchase?

 I personally used Jarrow Formulas QH-Absorb Ubiquinol. Sometimes I only had Jarrow original CoQ10 "Q-Absorb 100 mg, which is cheaper, but esp. last 6 mos before conception used exclusively Ubiquinol. It's expensive, (Amazon has way better prices than say Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods) But I told my DH, not anything like fertility treatments $$$...I never tried the Costco brand, didn't know they carried it, but they usually have good quality products.


----------



## Blythe

notrustyyet said:


> moulin rouge said:
> 
> 
> Wow, that is fantastic. Congratulations. Could you please tell me what brand of the CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) you got. I'm to take 600 of it but do not know were to purchase?
> 
> I personally used Jarrow Formulas QH-Absorb Ubiquinol. Sometimes I only had Jarrow original CoQ10 "Q-Absorb 100 mg, which is cheaper, but esp. last 6 mos before conception used exclusively Ubiquinol. It's expensive, (Amazon has way better prices than say Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods) But I told my DH, not anything like fertility treatments $$$...I never tried the Costco brand, didn't know they carried it, but they usually have good quality products.Click to expand...



im taking 400mg of normal COQ10 but now thinking perhaps i need to be taking the ubiquinol stuff for it to work.....cor more stuff to research!! what does of the ubquinol did you take please?


----------



## pipipia

Hi, wow. So inspiering. I am on my tww. already eat a prenatal but will get the mother to be. I am going to buy the Q10 and start with wheat grass. Should I take it as of today or should I wait? will it help with implantation? I am almost 41. 
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## notrustyyet

pipipia you can start right away. Only thing is if you have high FSH and want to use very high doses of wheat grass to lower, concentrate on first half of cycle. wheat grass has a detox effect, probably not best for implanting embryo. Normal daily doses fine all month. I ate pineapple core during 2ww to help with implantation. The reg CoQ10 is still really good, just need more of it to equal dosage of ubiquinone. (you can take 600 mg CoQ10, but only 200-300 mg Ubiquinone) As long as you eat it with fat, it gets absorbed much better. I ate mine for example with my eggs (have lecithin, natural emulsifier) and fish oil.


----------



## pipipia

Hi, Thank you. I had some wheatgrass but will stay off it. I got the Q10 but 200mg, I guess I am worried i will chock my body, I thought I better start of slow. Eating pinaple and brazil nuts  I am 9 dpi, yesterday I has some cramping and weird burning sensation but the burning sensation could have been in my mind, it only lasted for less than 5 min. Today I have no cramping whatsoever :-( I feel that is a bad sign.
I have not yest bought the Ubequinone.


----------



## lexus15

Can someone tell me whenI should start taking DHEA? It is at the beginning of a new cycle or any any stage? Also has anyone had their DHEA bloods/levels tested beforehand? 

I've finally got around to buying it in preparation for possible IVF later this year + taking Q10 200mg & prenatal vit ever other day..can't stomach no more!:wacko:


----------



## notrustyyet

Many people start CD1, but you can start anytime, but it takes 3 mos to affect egg quality.


----------



## notrustyyet

I know I've posted this in another thread somewhere, but for anyone wondering if DHEA and CoQ10 improve egg quality in us over 40 ladies, proof seems to be positive. I'm carrying a genetically normal/healthy baby girl according to amnio. I also had the additional microarray genetic testing done on my sample which is even more thorough, not even slight copy number variations or anything. (There is some evidence that having certain copy number variations may imply succeptibilty to autism)


----------



## LLbean

Awesome! Well I hope I have the same success soon!


----------



## peacebaby

Great news Nottrustyyet:happydance:

Well done on doing all your research!

That's interesting about the copy number variations and the link to autism.


----------



## peacebaby

Sorry I'm sure you said something about this earlier but I forget, did you stop the Coq 10 early on in your pregnancy?


----------



## 2blue lines

Question: I've noticed since increasing my vitamin intake to include vitex, bee pollen , coq10, fish oil & soy isoflaves that my period is lighter & I have spotting well past when my period should end 
This is only happening ow that I have tried this new vitamin regime

Any thoughts on what it means?


----------



## Briss

2blue lines said:


> Question: I've noticed since increasing my vitamin intake to include vitex, bee pollen , coq10, fish oil & soy isoflaves that my period is lighter & I have spotting well past when my period should end
> This is only happening ow that I have tried this new vitamin regime
> 
> Any thoughts on what it means?

it does not look good to me, spotting should not be happening at all. Out of everything you are taking I think vitex or soy might be playing a part here. Others are rather harmless and not as strong to make such a difference. maybe try leaving soy off for the next cycle and see if spotting stops?


----------



## peacebaby

About Vitex and soy - perhaps you should try 1 rather than both?


----------



## 2blue lines

Briss said:


> 2blue lines said:
> 
> 
> Question: I've noticed since increasing my vitamin intake to include vitex, bee pollen , coq10, fish oil & soy isoflaves that my period is lighter & I have spotting well past when my period should end
> This is only happening ow that I have tried this new vitamin regime
> 
> Any thoughts on what it means?
> 
> it does not look good to me, spotting should not be happening at all. Out of everything you are taking I think vitex or soy might be playing a part here. Others are rather harmless and not as strong to make such a difference. maybe try leaving soy off for the next cycle and see if spotting stops?Click to expand...

Thank you Briss
Maybe your right I guess it's not spotting rather than its a end of my period being really light but longer than normal 

I will stick to a low dose of vitex 
Appreciate your feedback


----------



## vkj73

this thread is pretty big, so forgive me if this has been answered already:

for those with bfps, how much coq10 did you take each day?

i read from a mama on another thread 200mg, 3xs a day.

do you recommend this amount? in conjunction with vitex?

thank you!!!

and good luck to all:dust:


----------



## 2blue lines

peacebaby said:


> About Vitex and soy - perhaps you should try 1 rather than both?

Yes I think your right. Amazing the power of these herbs


----------



## notrustyyet

peacebaby said:


> Sorry I'm sure you said something about this earlier but I forget, did you stop the Coq 10 early on in your pregnancy?

I stopped CoQ10 as soon as I had BFP, as it had done it's work. Had I miscarried, I would have started back up w/it right after, same with DHEA. Supplements are more concentrated for fetus, so I don't take anything while pregnant except prenatal and fish oil, but I was on progesterone first Tri.


----------



## peacebaby

Vkj i was on 400mg daily then back down to 200mg on BFP. I slowly weaned myself off it between then and 6wks.

I agree Nottrusty, once the supplements have done their work its best to stop:thumbup:

You're halfway:flower: And right behind me too, i guess your little girl is due mid June then:happydance:


----------



## seaview24

hi notrust i read on ur post u tok the oona brand of black coosh .been try everywhere to get some here or sent to me in england if u no of anywhere can u pls im me thanks sue


----------



## notrustyyet

seaview24 said:


> hi notrust i read on ur post u tok the oona brand of black coosh .been try everywhere to get some here or sent to me in england if u no of anywhere can u pls im me thanks sue

It's available on Amazon.com for around $19, though in NY I got it at either Vitamin Shoppe or Whole Foods

I'll try to post a link to pic, see if it works...
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31R5xuQkn0L._SY450_.jpg


----------



## seaview24

hi ty ordered some of amazon now xx


----------



## pipipia

Hi, Thank you again for your description. I have a question on the progresterone cream. Did you use it only after ovulation or full cycle? I have ordered the Natpro cream and I am on day 7 in my cycle. Not sure when I should start.

I take DHEA 10mg one a day, should I continue after ovulation?
I take CoQ10 200 of Ubiquinone twice a day, should I continue after ovulation?
I have been taking a prenatal for months and just got the wheat grass pills.
Taking one tsb of Royal Jelly/Bee pollen twice a day.
Primrose oil-One capsule day 1 up to ovulation
Fish oil-4 capsules a day
I have not tried the black cohosh yet, I feel I am taking to much stuff. 
Help


----------



## notrustyyet

Pipipia you start the progesterone cream AFTER ovulation. I began 2-3 days post O, which is typical, you want to make sure it's after your temp shift. I used until my period began, but sometimes I would get some spotting but temp still high so I continued until I saw a temp drop meaning I was definitely out that month. If you don't temp, which can be a drag, just use for 14 days then stop. 

Take the DHEA and CoQ10 daily

I used primrose oil a few months, but while it initially increased CM, subsequent months didn't work, seemed to decrease my CM...I really obsessed about the quantity of EWCM a lot, but you know what, the month of my BFP, I basically had just watery/wet/slippery CM, but didn't see that gob of EW that I would often get when I wiped, but it apparently didn't matter.... as long as you feel something slippery it's good.

BTW, I found temping MUCH easier to do vaginally. My alarm would go off, I'd hit the "doze" button pop it in thermometer, maybe fall asleep again, but didn't matter as thermometer had a memory, so it wasn't a big deal, just checked when alarm went off again. Vaginal is more accurate too I feel.


----------



## notrustyyet

I couldn't figure out how to post a pic of the actual chart, just the link. (and I do vaginal temping)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-09-12


----------



## Blythe

cheers for posting but im not sure the link is working??


----------



## LLbean

yup a white/blank page pops up


----------



## vkj73

i think the vitex may be working.
my cycles range from 39 days to 29 days.
they bounce back and forth.

my last one was 30 days.
i got my first high on the cbfm for this cycle
on day 11. so, it's looking like it could be
working to normalize my cycles.

fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## tadpole1

notrustyyet said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-03&mode=a&ts=1360221927&u=
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to post a pic of the actual chart, just the link. (and I do vaginal temping)

Hi NotTrusty

I clicked on the chart and it showed your September 2012 cycle. Did you really spot for the entire period between O and BFP? 

Thanks for staying on the threads to answer questions for us. 

:winkwink:


----------



## Blythe

tadpole1 said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-03&mode=a&ts=1360221927&u=
> 
> I couldn't figure out how to post a pic of the actual chart, just the link. (and I do vaginal temping)
> 
> Hi NotTrusty
> 
> I clicked on the chart and it showed your September 2012 cycle. Did you really spot for the entire period between O and BFP?
> 
> Thanks for staying on the threads to answer questions for us.
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...


Maybe the link only woks if accessed from computer rather than iPad/phone etc...that may explain why i cant see it. Cd10 and ive got pink cm....:nope:


----------



## Briss

I tried opening the link from my computer but it does not work for some reason


----------



## Milty

Ok ladies my doc has started me on something new that shockingly I have never heard of.

It's called Myo-Inositol

It's to help regulate your hormones in your cycle.

Do you guys know anything about it?


----------



## Milty

I guess I should say she believes this will be most helpful for me in maturing my eggs


----------



## LLbean

Yup I have used it lol


----------



## FireBaby

Milty - so interesting that your Dr got you on Myo Inositol I started taking it after I researched its benefits and although I haven't gotten my BFP since taking it I have noticed a few things: higher temps in LP, a feeling of being 'happy' most of the time, no spotting before AF but I've been getting mid cycle spotting.

What did your Dr say about it? Do you have PCOS?


----------



## Milty

I actually do not have PCOS. So my doc is having me up my dose of DHEA to conteract the normal reduction of testosterone. She says this will help my eggs mature which I need


----------



## FireBaby

Does Myo inositol reduce the amount of testosterone?


----------



## Milty

Yes that's why it helps with PCOS. At least that's what I've been told.


----------



## FireBaby

Hmmmm that's interesting - I never knew - but I do have low testosterone - I might need to get more bloods done to check exact levels and DHEA


----------



## FireBaby

Milty how much myo inositol and how much DHEA are you taking?


----------



## Milty

Ok I was on low dose DHEA but starting today up it to 100mg and I'm taking 2 packets a day maybe of pregnitude. 

See I have hyper O that usually results in twins but not so for me. My theory is that my eggs don't fully mature which results in no fertilization or more recently early CP. My FS in the past believed my eggs are fine but could tell me more if I did IVF. I won't.

So the hope is this will help my egg/eggs mature. She has told me that women without PCOS but did have infertility did better with egg quality in their IVF cycles when taking it. 

I tried researching it but all I see is info on PCOS


----------



## FireBaby

Yeah I tried researching about Myo Inositol but I also can only find info about PCOS too.

Did you get your DHEA levels checked? I'm trying to decide if I should before supplementing but the more I think about it the more I think I should at least try supplementing it.

What brand DHEA did you get? Is it micronized?


----------



## Milty

Yes mine is. I actually think I'm going to switch to the one linked back a few pages.

I have had my levels checked before and after being on DHEA because you don't want to go overboard. 

I also did test again today to check and I go back in 30 days to check again to be sure I'm at the right level.


----------



## FireBaby

I'm going to go get my DHEA tested - the more I read about it the more important I think it is to understand what your level is to begin with.

Were you low or normal?


----------



## Briss

Firebaby I totally agree re testing before taking DHEA, from what i read it's really powerful stuff that can make a difference including to your egg quality but can also screw things if your levels are already high


----------



## Milty

I was normal.

I need to say I read my doc notes wrong I am only supposed to take 75mg of DHEA. 

She also put me on 100mg of Progestrone twice daily during LP


----------



## vkj73

so i'm on my 8th day of getting only highs on the cbfm.
i don't remember this ever happening.

i started taking vitex last cycle, and coq10 this cycle.

could that be part of it?

anyone using the cbfm in conjunctions with these two supplements had the same thing happen?

i'm a little concerned.:nope:


----------



## Blythe

vkj73 said:


> so i'm on my 8th day of getting only highs on the cbfm.
> i don't remember this ever happening.
> 
> i started taking vitex last cycle, and coq10 this cycle.
> 
> could that be part of it?
> 
> anyone using the cbfm in conjunctions with these two supplements had the same thing happen?
> 
> i'm a little concerned.:nope:

i used cbfm in conjunction with both those sups....no issues with COQ10 but vitex delayed my ovulation by 2/3 days and gave me horrid headaches....i did not like it at all. Do you also use an OPK in the late afternoon/evening? i sometimes picked up LH surge on those rather than CBFM.


----------



## vkj73

thanks blythe.
i hope i'm not messing things up by testing out these
different supps.:dohh:

p.s. now that i think about it, i've had some dull headaches off and on.


----------



## Blythe

vkj73 said:


> thanks blythe.
> i hope i'm not messing things up by testing out these
> different supps.:dohh:
> 
> p.s. now that i think about it, i've had some dull headaches off and on.

I often think the same thing.....a couple of years back my periods were perfect 28 day cycles no spotting and very little pmt.....that is no longer the case! I wonder if the supps I'm taking have put everything else out of balance.:wacko:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi guys. Hope you don't mind my jumping in. I'm 41 and just had a miscarriage. Heartbeat was there at 7 weeks, gone at 9 weeks. I had a d&c almost 3 weeks ago. Prior to that I miscarried last year around the same time with a similar situation and the year before I successfully had twins with IVF. A miscarriage and chemical before the twins led me to ivf. Anyway my RE recommends ivf again but my husband is not on board. He sees a ton of risks involved if I get pregnant again (I had my twins at 28 weeks). He'll do the ivf if I insist but I don't know if I should insist on something like that. Anyway I ordered and started taking some OvaBoost and Royal Jelly along with prenatal vitamins. Anyone have any experience with or heard of anyone having good results with these supplements? I will be doing blood work as soon as I get my period just in case we go with the ivf but this time last year all looked ok.


----------



## vkj73

maxx, i don't know much about those sups. i wish you all the best of luck tho.

i finally got a peak today after 10 days.

so this a.m., i decided to take a break from the vitex and coq10, and just stick with
the prenatal and b6.


:dust:to all!


----------



## Blythe

Vkj....:happydance:for the peak....its that pesky vitex!! I would stay with the coq10 as i don't think that delayed your ovulation....of all the supps i would drop that would be one of the last on my list.

Vitex is good for girls who have irregular cycles (imo) but it is a very strong herb and can mess up a good cycle (well it did for me).


----------



## vkj73

thanks blythe!

maybe i will stick to the coq10. my cycles range from 
29 days, to 38, to 30, and back and forth.
so i've been hoping that the vitex would help with that.

maybe in some ways it is.

who knows:dohh:


----------



## Briss

I am wondering if I should try vitex, I like the idea of delayed ovulation&#8230;.


----------



## Blythe

Vitex can take a couple of months to work and get the cycles regulated....im so impatient though i only gave it one.....but the headaches were just too much for me. Some women have had impressive results though...


----------



## notrustyyet

Blythe said:


> Vitex can take a couple of months to work and get the cycles regulated....im so impatient though i only gave it one.....but the headaches were just too much for me. Some women have had impressive results though...

BTW, headaches just mean you are taking too high a dose. A couple times I took 2 of my Vitex (225 mg) instead of one, so 450 mg (it's easy to get sucked into more is better thinking) and only got headaches with double the dose. Called Co, who makes it and they told me same thing. Try halving it. What dose were you on?


----------



## Ceilani

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread notrustyet. Found out my amh is 0.78 ng/ml (US scale) today, so I'll be purchasing black cohosh and dhea today. I'm already taking CoQ10, but only 200 mg...upping that to 600 over the course of the next couple of weeks. 

My doc is willing to put me on Clomid though. If the clomid challenge tests look okay, I'll continue with it for a few months.

Thanks again...I cried a bit and then remembered your thread...gave me more hope than I started with today!


----------



## Milty

Briss said:


> I am wondering if I should try vitex, I like the idea of delayed ovulation.

I missed this before and just wanted to say that the B complex delayed my O by 1 day the first month I took it. I had always ingored it because I had a good LP but I noticed huge benifits from it.

Also, the pregnitude I just started in combination with the b complex has made my O move up to CD 16!!! which is a big difference from CD 12 or CD 13. It's not so different to be concerned just enough to give me more peace of mind.


----------



## Blythe

Milty said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if I should try vitex, I like the idea of delayed ovulation.
> 
> I missed this before and just wanted to say that the B complex delayed my O by 1 day the first month I took it. I had always ingored it because I had a good LP but I noticed huge benifits from it.
> 
> Also, the pregnitude I just started in combination with the b complex has made my O move up to CD 16!!! which is a big difference from CD 12 or CD 13. It's not so different to be concerned just enough to give me more peace of mind.Click to expand...

Im CD11 and not a hint of a line in opks and i would usually get a strong line by now.....im taking a new B complex supplement which is think is delaying ovulation so im going to stop taking it until i have ovulated and start up again and hoping it will sort out my LP spotting.


----------



## Briss

Blythe your new B complex sounds like a thing for me. where did you buy it from? 

Milty, I also always ignored b complex cos my LH seems fairly healthy but may be i will give it a try to help slightly extend my first part. what's your brand?


----------



## Blythe

Briss said:


> Blythe your new B complex sounds like a thing for me. where did you buy it from?
> 
> Milty, I also always ignored b complex cos my LH seems fairly healthy but may be i will give it a try to help slightly extend my first part. what's your brand?



Tell a lie...my new supp is called magnesium-ok by wassen (intended for women for the monthly cycle us the blurb) and i got it from boots...i have also started taking mega doses of D3 this cycle but don't think its that....anyhow the new supp has lots of B6 and B12 and coupled with the doses of same vits in pregnacare i think thats what delaying ovulation for me....i have lots of CM so hope its somewhere around the corner.


----------



## Milty

Well I'm in the US but I just got one at the pharmacy since like you I thought I didn't need it. The brand name is Nature Made and has B6, B12, Vit A Folic Acid, Biotin and a few others. 

It isn't really considered a high level brand but not really a basic brand either. 

I would try it because I have actually felt better in my cycles with it. I noticed a difference in 1 week. I have tried a lot of different things over the years and this is the one I noticed a difference the fastest. 

Who knew old B Viatiams ...oldie but goodie


----------



## Briss

thank you ladies, am definatelly trying it next cycle. I've been on B5 cos it supposed to help with acne but never tried B complex before


----------



## Briss

Milty, I've just noticed your chart OMG congratulations!!! am definatelly going for B Viatiams!


----------



## Milty

Oh Briss don't get excited yet ....please don't. This is the 5 time since Aug...well 4 confirmed so it's just....it's just not likely hun. Sorry.


----------



## Briss

Milty, sorry hun, I will still be hoping for a sticky one for you


----------



## LuckyW

Wow, what a great thread. Sign me up for the subscription, b&b!

Hi guys, I'm 42 almost 43. 2 mmcs over the past year. Waiting to have a normal cycle, and wondering about what to do differently.

A couple questions for you all:

- In your opinion, do you think it matters that DHEA supps are micronized?

- I've seen mentions of a book called "Inconceivable," but there are actually a few books on infertility with that in the title. Which one, if any, would you recommend?

-Any other books you've found to be helpful?

Thanks!


----------



## Briss

Lucky, it's "Inconceivable: A Woman's Triumph Over Despair and Statistics" by Julia Indichova. another excellent book is "The Infertility Cure: The Ancient Chinese Programme for Getting Pregnant" by Randine Lewis


----------



## LuckyW

yay, thank you for the quick response!


----------



## Ceilani

Randine Lewis also has a fertility yoga dvd called "The Fertile Soul." I got it in the mail from amazon yesterday, but haven't tried it out yet. I figured anything in the way of improving circulation and meditating about being fertile are worth trying!


----------



## LuckyW

Does sound promising. Please tell us how you like it!


----------



## Blythe

Ooooo yes I would be interested to hear what that DVD is like. I can't seem to find it in the uk!


----------



## Briss

i think you can only get it from US amazon. is it any good?


----------



## Blythe

Notrusty - I'm thinking about giving black cohosh a go next cycle....I'm going to go with about the same dose you did and on CDs 1-12.... Is that right?


----------



## notrustyyet

Blythe, yes I went with CD 1-12 as that is what was successful in the study I referenced in my original post. Curious if you notice higher temps 2nd half of cycle....


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Blythe, yes I went with CD 1-12 as that is what was successful in the study I referenced in my original post. Curious if you notice higher temps 2nd half of cycle....

Hi Notrusty... how do I get one of them baby progress bars on my profile? I was told how but I forgot...


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant go to: 

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx and add ticker when you "edit your signature" in B&B


----------



## vkj73

happypregnant,
You may have written about this before, but I'm curious
to know what you did this round for ttc and getting your :bfp:

Congrats to you and the others.

Good luck to all :dust:


----------



## Happypregnant

vkj73 said:
 

> happypregnant,
> You may have written about this before, but I'm curious
> to know what you did this round for ttc and getting your :bfp:
> 
> Congrats to you and the others.
> 
> Good luck to all :dust:

Hi, yes I have written about it but I dont mind doing it again. I seem to conceive Ok, I would not say I am super fertile but I have conceived 5 times in the last 3 years 4 months. (I believe with the help of all the supplements I was taking. I was taking DHEA every time excpet the first time which took me over one year to conceive, the others were fairly quick once I started taking the DHEA) I was told by an NHS consultant to just give up and that I was old and my eggs were old which sort of infuriated me and made more determined to prove them wrong. I took Fertinatal (high quality DHEA endorsed by a top IVF clinic in NYC) Co enzyme Q10, 400mg, 60.000UI of vitamin D once a week for 8 weeks but my problem was holding on to the babies. I believe the supplements help a lot expecially CO Q10 and DHEA. Fingers crossed this bean is a sticky one. I had a full immune test done and I have high NK cells which were killing the babies. I wasn't meant to be pregnant this cycle, I was waiting for test results but I only had sex once, just once! and there you have it, pregnant! I have read that as we get older, the outter layer of the eggs get really tough and it is hard for sperm to penetrate it, not forgetting that also there could be a lot of chromosomal abnormalities but DHEA betters the quality of your eggs, it sort of makes them younger as the chromosomal abnormalities happen when the cells start splitting after sperm enters egg. Apparently the lack of certain stuff in your body allows for errors to occur when the meiosis is happening is what makes chromosomal trisomies happen. So Coq10 also helps this process, I have read it is like a battery charger for the mitochondria of the eggs and it rejuvenate your eggs. So I believe I have been conceiving very easy now because of the supplements. I have a 60% of having this baby this time as I should have taken the meds before I got preggo and not after... but I am optimistic about it. At least now I know what the problem is. Why? how old are you? are you trying to conceive for a while?


----------



## Happypregnant

vkj73 said:


> happypregnant,
> You may have written about this before, but I'm curious
> to know what you did this round for ttc and getting your :bfp:
> 
> Congrats to you and the others.
> 
> Good luck to all :dust:

Ps, notrusty also took DHEA and CO Q10 and she believes it was what helped her too.


----------



## peacebaby

Happypregnant congrats!!! So happy for you:hugs:... You're in good hands with Dr S, he is legendary on Bnb with lots of success stories. I see you're doing intralipids too, that's what worked for my overactive NK cells. 

Wishing you a super healthy 40 wks!


----------



## LLbean

Peace...did you have a treatment of intralipids BEFORE the cycle you conceived? or was it just that dose before Ovulation?


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Happypregnant congrats!!! So happy for you:hugs:... You're in good hands with Dr S, he is legendary on Bnb with lots of success stories. I see you're doing intralipids too, that's what worked for my overactive NK cells.
> 
> Wishing you a super healthy 40 wks!

Thanks Peacebaby! did you only do intralipids or other drugs too? I know Mr. Shehata is famous and really good. What is BnB? did you have miscarriages or failure to conceive?


----------



## Ceilani

Congrats Happypregnant!! Great to hear another success story with CoQ10 and DHEA. 

I've had a chance to go more in depth with the Fertile Soul dvd and here's a quick breakdown:

First off, the production quality is not stellar, but the content is more important to me than anything else. The dvd is split into 5 chapters:

1 - Randine: she tells us about her story, how she came to merge Eastern and Western medicine for fertility issues.

2 - The Body: Randine talks about how the body is a "duplicating machine as a response to our environment." Ie, about how input is transformed to biochemical responses within our bodies and how these chemical responses affect our bodies and fertility (growth vs. inhibition). She says we can use processes like meditation, yoga, and massage/acupressure to take our bodies out of stress mode and into growth/fertility mode.

3 - Meditation: Randine leads a meditation that focuses on body awareness and fertility. She goes over sitting position, breathing, and things you should be thinking about during the meditation. Personally, I found this to be the best part of the dvd. It is SO relaxing and calming. I'm actually going to try and start doing a daily meditation.

4 - Massage/Acupressure: Randine demonstrates massages that focus on fertility (as discussed in her book), as well as when/how often to do each massage (GREAT section if you're like me and can't afford acupuncture!). Femoral and abdominal massage, and ankle/leg massage to open the kidney, spleen, and liver meridians. She does note that these massages help increase blood flow/circulation and calls the body's attention to the reproductive area.

5 - Yoga: Jenny starts you on beginner Ashtanga Vinyasa Yoga (meant to open up the hips/area below the waist, and use breathing techniques to help open up flow blockages within the body so energy can begin to move throughout: uniting the mind and the body with the breath to bring balance and harmony.). According to Jenny, the purpose of this chapter is to reduce stress, calm nerves, balance hormones, promote a general sense of well being, boost lymphatic system, move energy through the meridians. Though she does say to expect to sweat! This was the hardest part of the dvd for me. It may be easier for some, but I'm ridiculously out of shape, so I know that played a factor in the yoga portion kicking my butt. I definitely felt the workout in my hips and glutes!!

As a side note (and as a seriously wet-behind-the-ears beginner in yoga), I found another dvd to be great for stress relief: Gaiam All Day Yoga. They have AM, PM, and Stress Relief sequences that are easy to follow and really calm me down. They also have sequences to teach poses.

Here's a link to The Fertile Soul's YouTube account for a preview of the dvd, as well as some videos on massage:

https://www.youtube.com/user/FertileSoulTFS/feed?filter=2

Hope this helps!


----------



## peacebaby

LL this was the first cycle I did intralipids but as you say the first treatment was before ovulation. My immune dr believes that cd 7-10 (the earlier the better)is best to start all immune treatment so I started intralipids and clexane on cd7.

Happypregnant, our issue was recurrent miscarriage. I did Clexane and progesterone as well as intralipids. I didn't take the steroid but had more frequent intralipids (every 3 weeks). Bnb is Baby&Bump LOL :winkwink:


----------



## Happypregnant

HI Ceilani, thanks. But I am a bit confused. Did I miss a previous conversation about this 5 step program or something?


----------



## Happypregnant

ah! lol... very obvious what BnB means when I look back lol. Your recurrent miscarriage was because blood issues? if you were using clexane then was it Lupus anticoagulant? You did intralipids every 3 weeks... until what month gestation? I think I am doing them every 4 weeks... depends on my next scan in about 2 weeks...


----------



## LuckyW

Anyone in the US have any idea of costs re testing for immunologic causes of recurrent mc? I've recently had 2 mmcs where each bean stopped growing at 6.5 wks. I also mc'ed when I got pregnant accidentally a long time ago. I'm being told "probably just old eggs," but wtf, what if_ I_ have NK cells on super drive?!

It's so disheartening to have to look into this stuff on one's own. I thought hiring an RE would mean getting some expert guidance with all of it. Two failed pregnancies later, and thousands of dollars out, just back to square one. :growlmad:


----------



## Happypregnant

To everyone that tried Prednisolone and/or Plaquenil: I have a rash that is so itchy that I want to rip my skin off, especially on my arms and hands and it gets worse at night. I have done research and it says it is Plaquenil. And I swear I am getting a moon face with the steroids, anyone got a puffy face whilst on Prednisolone? This baby better come smiling after everything that it seems I am going to have to go thru!!! 

To Lucky W:Hi , not sure if it works the same way in the US but we have the national health system NHS here that everyone gets and on top of that we, thru my husband's work, have private insurance. If you have had 3 consecutive losses, the insurance will kick in but unfortunately for me, my losses were not consecutive. If you have insurance, try to contact them. On saying that, I assume that most of us that have gone to a specialist have paid out of our own pockets :( I had to do that unfortunately. It is only so much the NHS would do.


----------



## LuckyW

Thanks, Happy. I probably can't afford any tests right now, and I wouldn't even know what I needed, even if I could. Also, just annoying that the MDs I've spent so much with haven't been able to point me in the right direction, re these diagnostics.

Sorry, was just having a frustrated outburst.


----------



## peacebaby

Happy i've heard that the 'moon face' goes away quickly once the steriod is stopped usually from about 10-11 weeks (weaning off) stopping completely at 12wks. The rash must be the plaquenil...sorry !

LuckyW...i empathise! Most RE's still refuse to believe in these immune issues that affect fertility/cause miscarriages, despite all the success stories. It can be really difficult to find one that will do the tests and prescribe treatment. Usually its IVF clinics that add immune meds to IVF cycles because it improves success rates. In the US I know of Dr Geoffrey Sher's Institute (they have various branches around the country); Dr Beer's centre in Chicago - they accept blood tests from everywhere so if you can find a local RE who believes in it then the tests can be sent to them and there is also Dr Braverman https://www.preventmiscarriage.com/About-Us.aspx 

Happy, i didn't test positive for lupus anticoagulant but I have Raynaud's syndrome and medical literature is clear that it is related to recurrent miscarriage. That was the reason I was on clexane, to improve blood flow. It also aids implantation. I had high levels of TNF-alpha which is an inflammatory cytokine (Th1:Th2 ratio) and the intralipid suppressess that. My last intralipid was between 18-19wks. 

Wishing you both all the best !


----------



## LuckyW

peacebaby said:


> LuckyW...i empathise! Most RE's still refuse to believe in these immune issues that affect fertility/cause miscarriages, despite all the success stories. It can be really difficult to find one that will do the tests and prescribe treatment. Usually its IVF clinics that add immune meds to IVF cycles because it improves success rates.

Ah, I didn't know this. Thank you so much for the input. And the clinic suggestions too.


----------



## LLbean

Lucky... The place that does the tests is called reprosourse https://reprosource.com/

Depending on insurance coverage there are the prices. Remember these are immunological test and not necessarily fertility tests so insurance shoul cover at least some


----------



## LuckyW

Thank you LL. Gah, that's a lot of tests!


----------



## LuckyW

If anyone is in the same boat I am, I just found another lab in the LA area. Apparently the cost of a comprehensive immune workup for recurrent miscarriage is $1300. Tests might have to get repeated, and have to be ordered through an MD. Still, not entirely unreasonable. (I had heard a single antiphospholipoid screen could be $3K.)

Not sure I will go through with it, but this is actually somehow reassuring information to me in and of itself. I guess just to know that this trail of crumbs does exist to follow.


----------



## Happypregnant

LuckyW said:


> If anyone is in the same boat I am, I just found another lab in the LA area. Apparently the cost of a comprehensive immune workup for recurrent miscarriage is $1300. Tests might have to get repeated, and have to be ordered through an MD. Still, not entirely unreasonable. (I had heard a single antiphospholipoid screen could be $3K.)
> 
> Not sure I will go through with it, but this is actually somehow reassuring information to me in and of itself. I guess just to know that this trail of crumbs does exist to follow.

Lucky that price is not bad! It cost me the same here only that in Pounds Sterling! If you have insurance they muy cover it. Especially if you had 3 consecutive miscarriages. You can try and convince your doctor to refer you or call IVF clinics that do it. They don't need a referral.


----------



## Briss

Ceilani said:


> Congrats Happypregnant!! Great to hear another success story with CoQ10 and DHEA.
> 
> I've had a chance to go more in depth with the Fertile Soul dvd and here's a quick breakdown:
> 
> First off, the production quality is not stellar, but the content is more important to me than anything else. The dvd is split into 5 chapters:
> 
> 1 - Randine: she tells us about her story, how she came to merge Eastern and Western medicine for fertility issues.
> 
> 2 - The Body: Randine talks about how the body is a "duplicating machine as a response to our environment." Ie, about how input is transformed to biochemical responses within our bodies and how these chemical responses affect our bodies and fertility (growth vs. inhibition). She says we can use processes like meditation, yoga, and massage/acupressure to take our bodies out of stress mode and into growth/fertility mode.
> 
> 3 - Meditation: Randine leads a meditation that focuses on body awareness and fertility. She goes over sitting position, breathing, and things you should be thinking about during the meditation. Personally, I found this to be the best part of the dvd. It is SO relaxing and calming. I'm actually going to try and start doing a daily meditation.
> 
> 4 - Massage/Acupressure: Randine demonstrates massages that focus on fertility (as discussed in her book), as well as when/how often to do each massage (GREAT section if you're like me and can't afford acupuncture!). Femoral and abdominal massage, and ankle/leg massage to open the kidney, spleen, and liver meridians. She does note that these massages help increase blood flow/circulation and calls the body's attention to the reproductive area.
> 
> 5 - Yoga: Jenny starts you on beginner Ashtanga Vinyasa Yoga (meant to open up the hips/area below the waist, and use breathing techniques to help open up flow blockages within the body so energy can begin to move throughout: uniting the mind and the body with the breath to bring balance and harmony.). According to Jenny, the purpose of this chapter is to reduce stress, calm nerves, balance hormones, promote a general sense of well being, boost lymphatic system, move energy through the meridians. Though she does say to expect to sweat! This was the hardest part of the dvd for me. It may be easier for some, but I'm ridiculously out of shape, so I know that played a factor in the yoga portion kicking my butt. I definitely felt the workout in my hips and glutes!!
> 
> As a side note (and as a seriously wet-behind-the-ears beginner in yoga), I found another dvd to be great for stress relief: Gaiam All Day Yoga. They have AM, PM, and Stress Relief sequences that are easy to follow and really calm me down. They also have sequences to teach poses.
> 
> Here's a link to The Fertile Soul's YouTube account for a preview of the dvd, as well as some videos on massage:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/FertileSoulTFS/feed?filter=2
> 
> Hope this helps!

Thank you! this sounds really good, am tempted to get one, particularly chapter 4 is really useful, she talks about it in her book but it's much easier when you can see it being done rather than described.


----------



## Happypregnant

Hey ladies, how is everyone on this thread? Any happy news?


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi everyone, hope everything is going well. I am still pregnant! Almost 12 weeks. Had the harmony test a bit ago and waiting on the result. I am trying to only think positive. I got a horrible moon face! I feel horrible, I look nothing like my old self. Starting to Be weaned of them in a day or so. When the harmony test comes back OK, I would believe that DHEA and Co-enzyme have done their work. In a few days I can say I.totally made it!


----------



## Happypregnant

Oops, realized I posted on the wrong thread....


----------



## LLbean

hey we love hearing of how it is going too :thumbup:


----------



## pipipia

Hi, I want to thank you so much. After reading your post sometime in January I bought Royal Jelly, Dhea, Wheat grass tablets, evening primrose oil and Q10 and today I got a positive sign. I am beyond happy and can not almost believe it. Feel thankful to you and happy I came upon your writings. I just turned 41 last Saturday. The best birthday present ever. Thank you. And blessings to you and your pregnancy, and for all others, do not give up hope.

Also, Should I continue with Royal Jelly, Dhea and Q10? or not take it any more. Thank you, will be happy if you answer.


----------



## pipipia

Hi, I want to thank you so much. After reading your post sometime in January I bought Royal Jelly, Dhea, Wheat grass tablets, evening primrose oil and Q10 and today I got a positive sign. I am beyond happy and can not almost believe it. Feel thankful to you and happy I came upon your writings. I just turned 41 last Saturday. The best birthday present ever. Thank you. And blessings to you and your pregnancy, and for all others, do not give up hope.

Also, Should I continue with Royal Jelly, Dhea and Q10? or not take it any more. Thank you, will be happy if you answer.


----------



## Happypregnant

No! Don't take DHEA and Co Q10 anymore. Stop. The royal jelly I.am.not sure but I would guess its done its job. Best stop now. If you wanna take something, take Only prenatal vitamins with folic acid and omega 3. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am happy for you! Yay!!!

Also, Should I continue with Royal Jelly, Dhea and Q10? or not take it any more. Thank you, will be happy if you answer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, I am a bit worried....Harmony test came back INCONCLUSIVE! It doesn't mean good or bad, they just d didn't find enough fetal DNA! What a bummer. Having it redone today and the nuchal fold scan. Fingers crossed.


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Happy 

So good to hear things are going well with your pregnancy. I wouldn't worry too much about the inconclusive result - it is just as they say, they need more fetal cells from the sample. All limbs crossed for you today's retest will be good. Let us know!

Pipipia congratulations! I'm not sure which form your royal jelly is (pills or fresh) but it is also a very good source of vitamins and minerals that are good for you generally. I continued to take it for the first 12 wks to get the nourishment - but i have fresh royal jelly and i'm not sure if it would be the same with the pills. Good luck and hope you have a happy & healthy 9 mnths!


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi everyone, I saw Mr. Nicolaides today. What a character he is! (in a nice way) the nuchal fold came back good but not fantastic and it gave me 1-200 chance of T21. He said I should have a CVS. Not to re-do the harmony as it would fail again. I didn't know what to do!!! After a while and asking lots of questions, and after professor Nicolaides is the top of the top, he said that he know how to do it and it would be ok... So I did it!I am worried as I am cramping and it has been 2+ hours and it hurts! I don't want anything to happen to this pregnancy. Any words of support will be appreciated. X


----------



## LLbean

I'm sure it is normal SE from the CVS...try to stay calm and take it easy today. Hope the results are good and hey with that you would even know the gender right?


----------



## Ceilani

Hi Happy,

I didn't want to read and run...

keeping you and your baby in my thoughts and prayers today hun. Where is your cramping? Did your doc tell you to expect any side effects? Might be good to just call in for peace of mind, you know?

Sending you LOTS of :hug: !!!!

Hang tight, chica.


----------



## Happypregnant

Ceilani and LLbean: thanks for replying. Apparently proff. Nicolaides is top when it comes to these procedures and I was lucky to have him. He reassured me It would fine. And When I got home 4 hours later I was still in pain (even now 8 hours later I still feel pain) I called them and they said it was normal to feel What way. I don't mind pain, It is the worry as to why it hurts and if something sinister will happen. They said not to worry about it but I can't help it. I have been laying in bed all afternoon being completely useless. Will get the results on Friday, latest Monday. And then I will anounce it to the world because I can't wait to blurt it out plus I can't hide my belly anymore. Its gonna be a tense 2-3 days... I am usually strong and can handle things but now I feel vulnerable. :(


----------



## LLbean

Happy...totally understandable...sending you hugs and strength!


----------



## notrustyyet

So happy for you Pipipia! Congrats.

I stopped everything except prenatal and fish oil once I got my BFP. However, I finished up my jar of fresh royal jelly mixed in raw honey that you just eat with a spoon, (quite tasty), as it's more a nourishing food. I didn't repurchase any more when it was gone though. 

DHEA (and hence increased testosterone is NOT good for newly developing embryo...)


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant, just try to relax and rest for 48 hrs, post CVS. Also, my Harmony result came back "inconclusive" at 11 weeks gestation, and I did redo it, then it was like 99.8% nothing wrong. I went ahead and did Amnio at 18 weeks as there are a lot of other genetic things it checks beyond Harmony. after my amnio, I was told I may have cramping, but did not and had no pain, but it was listed as a possibility, and just take some Tylenol if I had to. 

Things TO BE concerned about were any leaking amniotic fluid/water....and bleeding, so just relax, my MD actually said it was ok to have 1 glass of wine if I was really anxious as it would help relax uterine muscles....I laid around mostly for 2 days just to be on safe side...and to be honest, I have actually spent a lot of this pregnancy resting, compared to 12 years ago. I worked out 3x/wk back then, walked 5 miles with braxton hicks going on 2 days before water broke.....my DD is a little on the hyper side, so I'm doing the opposite this time to maybe make a couch potato LOL...

My BP has stayed nice and low with all my self imposed bed rest too


----------



## Happypregnant

Notrusty.... Thanks. I had an amnio before with a previous pregnancy but it didn't hurt like this. I guess I am more worried this time because the odds they gave me were 1-200 so it was a good chance baby is ok but previous pregnancy was 1-2 chance so I had to do it. I just worry that something is gonna go wrong due to the CVS. Its better today but my tummy still feels resentful and funny. But hopefully it will be ok. I will get the results soon but I am fairly confident bubba is ok. A bonus is I get to find the gender this early! I have been a lazy cow since yesterday! Laying in bed watching TV, eating and sleeping! Lol... Nice life lol....


----------



## Happypregnant

Ps Notrusty, you're almost done! I noticed only 7 weeks to go! You are in the USA right?


----------



## Happypregnant

My CVS result is back! All perfectly ok! We did it! One more successful story with DHEA and Co Q10! I am so.happy!!!!


----------



## LLbean

awwww so happy for you Happy!!!!! I knew all would work out CONGRATS!!!! so whats the gender????


----------



## Happypregnant

LLbean said:


> awwww so happy for you Happy!!!!! I knew all would work out CONGRATS!!!! so whats the gender????

Thanks!!! Been told today its s boy!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Happy that is wonderful news :happydance::happydance: so happy for you!

I was catching up on the thread last night when my phone's battery died so couldnt post. Hope the cramping has calmed down.

Now you can relax and start enjoying buying little man things :happydance:


----------



## peacebaby

Forgot to ask what was the plaquenil like for you? Do you stop intralipids at 12 wks or continue?

You were in good hands with Dr S and Dr Nicolaides.


----------



## LLbean

awww Congrats on your baby boy, I can imagine you must be through the roof!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Squarebzz

Congratulations! This is my first post on BnB - I just subscribed but have been browsing off and on for months. I am 41, my OB says that there is no reason to believe I can not conceive so I can't get clomid or anything and my insurance will not pay for all the other fertility work-ups and tests so I am basically on my own. To make matters even more difficult my partner is another country and we only see each other 2-3 times are year. I have decided that despite all the odds I am going to have a baby. I had my first acupuncture session this week and I am currently taking prenatal vitamins but after reading your post I'm thinking about switching to Vitex. This is my second month using OPK and so far no smiley face. I am really baffled about that since I have a very regular period. Did you use the OPKs?


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Forgot to ask what was the plaquenil like for you? Do you stop intralipids at 12 wks or continue?
> 
> You were in good hands with Dr S and Dr Nicolaides.

Hi, Plaquenil was a B*tch! It made me very sun sensitive, my skin would burn with a little bit of sun exposure, to the point of really being uncomfortable to sleep, and I am olive skin complexion and I would burn as if I was extremely white... then that went away then I started to itch like mad!!! Then that went away and I got watery little blisters on my fingers and toes, when that went away, my lips were extremely chapped and were stinging, then I lost discoloration of my lips, they went whitish!!! By now, I was freaking out. I stopped it for 2 days and my lips went back to pink so I though, Ok this is only temporary... I started it again and within a few days the skin on the palm of my hands and feet started to peel off!!!!!! I almost gave up... by the second week, the doctor told me to give up if I wanted to but I was too scared to quit and then have a miscarriage... it has been now 16 weeks on plaquenil, and I have no more side effects and I have to take it for 4 more weeks... I had psoriasis, food allergies and joint pain before all these meds, I feel brilliant now... a bit worried about when I stop... but I have thought of the solutions to my immune desease (they still don't know what it is)... I have done a lot of research and I will go for Heminthic therapy... I know, gross (inoculating myself with round worms, they live inside of you for up to 7 years!) and it seems to put you on remission for most immune problems.

About doctors Shehata and Nicolaides, I know they are the best, that is why I chose them and hunted them down! I spent hundreds and hundreds of hours researching and I told myself... "I am going to have a baby because I am going to have a baby, because I am going to have a baby"... I feel so grateful that my dream has come true.


----------



## Happypregnant

Squarebzz said:


> Congratulations! This is my first post on BnB - I just subscribed but have been browsing off and on for months. I am 41, my OB says that there is no reason to believe I can not conceive so I can't get clomid or anything and my insurance will not pay for all the other fertility work-ups and tests so I am basically on my own. To make matters even more difficult my partner is another country and we only see each other 2-3 times are year. I have decided that despite all the odds I am going to have a baby. I had my first acupuncture session this week and I am currently taking prenatal vitamins but after reading your post I'm thinking about switching to Vitex. This is my second month using OPK and so far no smiley face. I am really baffled about that since I have a very regular period. Did you use the OPKs?

Hi Squareb... thanks! You say you are baffled that you used them OPK for one month and no smiley face... it is not as easy to get pregnant when you are past 40, fertility declines exponentially with age. You don't need to get clomid thru insurance lol.. you can get them on the internet if you wanted to! They are dirt cheap! It would be good if you could take an AMH test. I hear your insurance won't cover it but it is not that expensive. That would tell you if you can conceive easily on your own or you need a little help from clomid. I don't know what is vitex! I took normal prenatal vitamins but what we believe did it for us (older ladies) was the co-q10 and DHEA... and I didn't do royal jelly like Notrusty did, what we have in common is the Co q10 and 
DHEA... I used Clear blue fertility monitor, accupuncture, high doses of Vit D, but I wasn['t using those things when I got pregnant this time... DHEA rejuvenates your eggs and it makes it easier to get fertilized (for what I have read) 

But you said your partner lives abroad... sorry to be nosey but... if he doees and you only see him 3 times a year, then there is no point of the OPK unless you wanna see if you ovulate... cant you go stay with him for a few months? lol... that may do the job lol...


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Happy that is wonderful news :happydance::happydance: so happy for you!
> 
> I was catching up on the thread last night when my phone's battery died so couldnt post. Hope the cramping has calmed down.
> 
> Now you can relax and start enjoying buying little man things :happydance:

Peacebaby, yes!!! I can buy baby clothes without feeling I am going to jinx it!!! silly I know but I would into baby stores and only look at the stuff dreamingly because I felt if I went ahead, I was going to jinx it. I don't have cramps anymore but the site where the big *ss needle went in it still so sore!!! I feel like I can't hold my tummy (not that I really could anyway lol) when I walk, it is sore! i had to go for my 12 week intralipids and I asked for a reassurance scan and the baby waved lol... they reassured me that if something bad was going to happen, it would have happened already. I am still a bit nervous. I am so happy, I feel like I am dreaming. I can't believe I got a bubba in there!!! Although I sure feel preggo! Lots of baby dust to you!!! dreams do come true!! xx


----------



## Happypregnant

llbean said:


> awww congrats on your baby boy, i can imagine you must be through the roof!!! So happy for you!

ecstatic!!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

peacebaby said:


> Forgot to ask what was the plaquenil like for you? Do you stop intralipids at 12 wks or continue?
> 
> You were in good hands with Dr S and Dr Nicolaides.[/QUOTE
> 
> forgot to mention about the intralipids... I think they are going to give me one more at weeks... xx


----------



## LuckyW

Fantastic news. Congrats!


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant said:


> Ps Notrusty, you're almost done! I noticed only 7 weeks to go! You are in the USA right?

yes I am in USA, and almost done! I'm having a scheduled C-section June 13 (natural 1st time though) , so only 5 1/2 weeks to go. YIKES! I'm carrying totally all in front, same w/DD, everyone thought boy, but I just carry nice round basketball style, all up front. Pelvic pressure/pain is getting intense and I'm ready to be done as I can't get comfy anymore in bed or anywhere. I've gained about 30 lbs so far, probably 40 by time I'm done, and I'm thoroughly enjoying all my cravings. 

Congrats on your healthy BOY!!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Nottrusty you've done brilliantly through the pregnancy. May you have a smooth delivery.

Happy oh dear plaquenil sounds awful but it worked! I only did intralipids and had no side effects thankfully. 

:happydance: for healthy babies.


----------



## Squarebzz

Happypregnant said:


> Hi Squareb... thanks! You say you are baffled that you used them OPK for one month and no smiley face... it is not as easy to get pregnant when you are past 40, fertility declines exponentially with age. You don't need to get clomid thru insurance lol.. you can get them on the internet if you wanted to! They are dirt cheap! It would be good if you could take an AMH test. I hear your insurance won't cover it but it is not that expensive. That would tell you if you can conceive easily on your own or you need a little help from clomid. I don't know what is vitex! I took normal prenatal vitamins but what we believe did it for us (older ladies) was the co-q10 and DHEA... and I didn't do royal jelly like Notrusty did, what we have in common is the Co q10 and
> DHEA... I used Clear blue fertility monitor, accupuncture, high doses of Vit D, but I wasn['t using those things when I got pregnant this time... DHEA rejuvenates your eggs and it makes it easier to get fertilized (for what I have read)
> 
> But you said your partner lives abroad... sorry to be nosey but... if he doees and you only see him 3 times a year, then there is no point of the OPK unless you wanna see if you ovulate... cant you go stay with him for a few months? lol... that may do the job lol...

Thanks for replying, I got a positive OPK three smiley faces in a row on CD 13, 14 and 15That was a relief. I understand that it is more difficult for the 40 and over women to get pregnant. I am going to invest in the co q10 and the DHEA and also ask my GN for the AMH test. I have been hesitant because in the past when I suggested tests I was referred to a fertility specialist which is probably not needed in my case. It's very frustrating because I am being told that I don't have any issues but no one will test me for anything either. Anyway, I am glad I got the smileyface. I will continue taking the prenatals and doing acupuncture and I have made arrangements to visit my partner every month for the next three-four months. The challange now will be making sure that I am there while I am ovulating. Is there a particular brand of co q10 that you recommend? Does it have any side effects?


----------



## Happypregnant

Squarebzz said:
 

> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi Squareb... thanks! You say you are baffled that you used them OPK for one month and no smiley face... it is not as easy to get pregnant when you are past 40, fertility declines exponentially with age. You don't need to get clomid thru insurance lol.. you can get them on the internet if you wanted to! They are dirt cheap! It would be good if you could take an AMH test. I hear your insurance won't cover it but it is not that expensive. That would tell you if you can conceive easily on your own or you need a little help from clomid. I don't know what is vitex! I took normal prenatal vitamins but what we believe did it for us (older ladies) was the co-q10 and DHEA... and I didn't do royal jelly like Notrusty did, what we have in common is the Co q10 and
> DHEA... I used Clear blue fertility monitor, accupuncture, high doses of Vit D, but I wasn['t using those things when I got pregnant this time... DHEA rejuvenates your eggs and it makes it easier to get fertilized (for what I have read)
> 
> But you said your partner lives abroad... sorry to be nosey but... if he doees and you only see him 3 times a year, then there is no point of the OPK unless you wanna see if you ovulate... cant you go stay with him for a few months? lol... that may do the job lol...
> 
> Thanks for replying, I got a positive OPK three smiley faces in a row on CD 13, 14 and 15That was a relief. I understand that it is more difficult for the 40 and over women to get pregnant. I am going to invest in the co q10 and the DHEA and also ask my GN for the AMH test. I have been hesitant because in the past when I suggested tests I was referred to a fertility specialist which is probably not needed in my case. It's very frustrating because I am being told that I don't have any issues but no one will test me for anything either. Anyway, I am glad I got the smileyface. I will continue taking the prenatals and doing acupuncture and I have made arrangements to visit my partner every month for the next three-four months. The challange now will be making sure that I am there while I am ovulating. Is there a particular brand of co q10 that you recommend? Does it have any side effects?Click to expand...

Hi, Co-Q10 doesn't really have any side effects, if anything, it will give you energy. Now DHEA the better it is, the more headaches you will get. At 40 you sort of need a helping hand conceiving. I don't think a regular doctor does an AMH test. I don't know in which country you are but you may have to pay for the test. If you want help ovulating and don't wanna do Clomid, get soya isoflavones and use them the same way as clomid, they make you ovulate. Lots of luck!


----------



## lindouce

Hi , i am almost 41 got my period on april 26 and the next day i started DHEA and Co Q10 for the first time , i have a cycle of 27 days and i ovulated on the 4th of may wich is early , i am 5 dpo have a lot of pregnancy symptoms can i get pregnant from the first month using DHEA and Q10 ? Will i have also an early implantation ? Please give me some answers .p.s i was a virgin till i married 4 months ago so i'm new to all this :blush: thank you and baby dust to all


----------



## LLbean

Wow! Congrats on waiting! Not sure DHEA and such work right away but that does not mean you couldn't already be good to go and get pregnant


----------



## lindouce

LLbean said:


> Wow! Congrats on waiting! Not sure DHEA and such work right away but that does not mean you couldn't already be good to go and get pregnant

Thanks for your fast reply , i sure hope i am this month , :dust: to us all


----------



## Squarebzz

Hi everyone,

I started taking the co q10 gummies two days ago. They are the mango flavored ones by Nature Made. I love the taste, was excited to see that it came in a gummy form because I am not crazy about taking pills. So as of right now I am taking a prenatal vitamin, and a DHA supplement as well as Vitamin D3 and Co q10. I don't think I am going to add the DHEA right now because I have ready some things about possible side effects. I am going to continue acupuncture and do my very best to prepare my body for this baby. I love this thread and just wanted to share. I will continue to keep you all posted and ask questions when needed. By the way, I am 42 now -had a birthday Monday. Wishing you all the best. :dust:


----------



## lindouce

Hi ladies , today i got my :bfp: i'm 14 dpo .been ttc for 4 months but this is my first month taking DHEA and co Q10 , after reading your posts i started this month eating walnuts and almonds a handfull each day and drinking pineapple and grapefruit juice , plus eating healthy meals and cutting back on caffeine . Thank you and sending :dust: to all


----------



## Blythe

lindouce said:


> Hi ladies , today i got my :bfp: i'm 14 dpo .been ttc for 4 months but this is my first month taking DHEA and co Q10 , after reading your posts i started this month eating walnuts and almonds a handfull each day and drinking pineapple and grapefruit juice , plus eating healthy meals and cutting back on caffeine . Thank you and sending :dust: to all

Congratulations....wonderful news. H&h 9 months to you:happydance:


----------



## Happypregnant

lindouce said:


> Hi ladies , today i got my :bfp: i'm 14 dpo .been ttc for 4 months but this is my first month taking DHEA and co Q10 , after reading your posts i started this month eating walnuts and almonds a handfull each day and drinking pineapple and grapefruit juice , plus eating healthy meals and cutting back on caffeine . Thank you and sending :dust: to all

Congrats!!!


----------



## LLbean

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LuckyW

Congrats!


----------



## LuckyW

Question to anyone who might be able to help:

I started taking Vitex this month, and was somewhat alarmed to see my temps drop mid cycle to pre-ovulation numbers. So I quit taking them, and my temps rebounded. 

I had been expecting to see temps rise, if anything, I thought it would help increase progesterone.

I was also expecting some decrease in libido if anything, and Vitex seemed to have the opposite effect. Suddenly started feeling frisky at the office of all places, not at all convenient or productive.

I would just walk away from the Vitex, and decide they're not for me, but one good thing that has happened is that my cycle did get longer, which is why I started taking them to begin with. My cycles tend to be on the shorter side (25 days). Right now I'm on Day 28 and have only had a bit of spotting. (Not preggy, checked!)

Anyone have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## BBbliss

Hi ladies! I just found this blog a couple of nights ago and just come back to read more. Thank you all for so much info. 

I'm 43.6 years old, I have a 15 and a 16 year-old. But just became engaged my future DH never had kids and I have had IUDs since 1997. 2mirenas for past 10 years with no periods. Just had mirena removed on April 23. Had light period on May 11. 

I'm doing yoga, Accuponcture, coQ10, prescription pre-natals, and last 3 days started on evening primrose oil and mucinex for CM

I had an ultrasound to check IUD position before removal. And they saw a lot of follicles and now the lab suspected I have PCOS and they want me back on CD3 for hormone testing. But PCOS at 43? Will see. 

For now we are TTC. Im on CD12!! :) Fingers crossed. I hope my hormone levels are good and I don't have PCOS. For the next cycle I think I'm adding black cohosh to my supplements.


----------



## Blythe

Hi bbbliss be sure to only take the bc on CDs 1-12. I am currently on a bc cycle and stopped on cd 10 but that's because I ovulate cd13 usually. So far so good. Fingers crossed for you and I hope your time on these boards is short and you are off to the pregnancy section soon :)


----------



## Happypregnant

BBbliss said:


> Hi ladies! I just found this blog a couple of nights ago and just come back to read more. Thank you all for so much info.
> 
> I'm 43.6 years old, I have a 15 and a 16 year-old. But just became engaged my future DH never had kids and I have had IUDs since 1997. 2mirenas for past 10 years with no periods. Just had mirena removed on April 23. Had light period on May 11.
> 
> I'm doing yoga, Accuponcture, coQ10, prescription pre-natals, and last 3 days started on evening primrose oil and mucinex for CM
> 
> I had an ultrasound to check IUD position before removal. And they saw a lot of follicles and now the lab suspected I have PCOS and they want me back on CD3 for hormone testing. But PCOS at 43? Will see.
> 
> For now we are TTC. Im on CD12!! :) Fingers crossed. I hope my hormone levels are good and I don't have PCOS. For the next cycle I think I'm adding black cohosh to my supplements.

Hi you are welcome into the group of course. If you do have pcos, they have stuff you can take to help like metformin. They gave it to me because they suspected the same thing, although never confirmed. I am 43 and 9 months and almost 4 months pregnant with my miracle baby! I took a lot of the stuff notrusty took but I think at our age, DHEA is key. Lots of baby dust!!


----------



## BBbliss

Girls thank you so much for such warm welcome. I'm so glad I found this board. I've been doing a lot of research and found you girls to have the in common with me, being 43 and btw my Future DH is 42. 

Blythe, thank you! Yes I'm waiting for my next cycle to start bc. I'm on cd13 and to be honest I'm still on my first c after mirena and don't know when I ovulate yet. I did have ovulation pain 13 days before my period. Today is my one month anniversary of mirena removal. So this is the first time I try to chart. 

Happypregnant, congratulations this is so exciting to hear! My own OB does not sound encouraging... Do I star with DHEA now and take it everyday or do I start with a cycle and take it with BC. Sorry I'm so new to this but I'm going to try everything I can, I know I don't have time to waist I'm 44 in November. 

I'm also taking omega3 with DHA. And the evening primrose with mucinex don't seam to be making a difference with cm yet. Like I said I'm on cd13 and no ewcm in sight. Just a little watery. 

Thank you for that baby dust :)


----------



## Blythe

bbbliss - alot of girls try fresh [not concentrate] grapefruit juice....i usually down a bottle of cough medicine [containing Guaifenesin] around ovulation time to help thin cervical mucas. I have got into the habit of using ovulation predictor sticks and temping before i get out of bed in the mornings to give me more info on my cycles.......i didnt my first year of ttc but over the months i became slightly more desperate so im not saying this is a good thing. Sometimes its better to take a more natural approach to these things :thumbup:


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> bbbliss - alot of girls try fresh [not concentrate] grapefruit juice....i usually down a bottle of cough medicine [containing Guaifenesin] around ovulation time to help thin cervical mucas. I have got into the habit of using ovulation predictor sticks and temping before i get out of bed in the mornings to give me more info on my cycles.......i didnt my first year of ttc but over the months i became slightly more desperate so im not saying this is a good thing. Sometimes its better to take a more natural approach to these things :thumbup:


This is only my first month trying and sometimes I feel I'm trying to hard but I am 44 in November and it makes me feel it will be a miracle if I do conceive. Thank you for the info on grapefruit juice I'm now on cd14 and yesterday I felt some mild ovulation pain. No cm :nope::nope: We did the bd with preeseed and an mentruation cup overnight. 

I started the DHEA yesterday too 25mg for now until I get my hormones checked. 

I'm glad I found this board. It's good to talk and get advice. Thank you so much for your reply :flower:


----------



## Blythe

notrustyyet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am exactly 43.7 years with this natural BFP. Told it would never happen, but here to offer some hope and inspiration to those over 40 and wondering if they will ever hit the Golden Egg jackpot. We were TTC for almost 2 years, got more serious after nothing happening first 6 mos. This is LONG, but hopefully helpful to some!
> 
> A liitle about me. A few years after my now 12 year old daughter was born my husband was in a very debilitating accident. Another child was out of the question. Fast forward after many years of painful operations, my husband and I decided to try once again before it was too late. We were hopeful. My grandmother had my mom at 44, conceived again at 45, but miscarried. She was married to a 10 year younger man, my hubby 10 years older unfortunately. :( Decided to go to my OB to get checked out due to age.
> 
> At age 42 my day 3 hormone levels were:
> 
> FSH	5.04
> LH	2.4
> Estradiol 31
> TSH 2.5
> Prolactin 9.5
> AMH 0.16 ng/ml US scale
> 
> Though my OB said hormones were good after 6 mos. TTC, she gave me practically no hope of conceiving on my own especially once she saw my AMH (.16 ng/mL US Scale) = Very low fertility, but AMH is quantity NOT quality, so I DEFINITELY believe the CoQ10 helped with quality. I didn't need bucketloads of eggs, I only needed ONE! More proof of quality will be when I get Down's syndrome and other tests and they come back Negative....due to get new Harmony genetic test after Thanksgiving...
> 
> My main supplements:
> 
> Mother To Be by Pure Essence Labs a whole food prenatal, w/best bioavailable iron, (I have really low ferritin)
> 
> Fish oil or Cod Liver Oil 2 Tsp daily
> 
> CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) Past few months upped to 600 based on Dr. Schoolcraft from CCRM rec. for DOR/AMA
> 
> Vitex/Chasteberry took one Oona brand PMS (green tin) tablet/day. 225 mg chasteberry best one I have tried. Except began omitting CD 1-5 past 6 mos or so, esp older women w/declining estrogen. I was getting more night sweats during early cycle days, like CD3-5, which was weird for me. Before Vitex I would get a night sweat or 2 couple days before period, NEVER after. With Vitex, I just wanted to trigger a stronger ovulation, not reduce my already declining E2.
> 
> Organic Wheatgrass Tablets 6 XL choker pills!
> 
> Vit E 400 plus most days ate 2 TBSP/day Wheat Germ
> 
> DHEA micronized, past 7 mos. Nature's Plus sells Micronized in 10 mg and 25 mg caps. started out really low 10 mg every OTHER day. Next month went up to 10 mg/day, no side effects, following month tried 20 mg/day, but I O on CD 10 which was early, and had VERY short period, basically 1 day w/icky blk/brown spotting prior, so back down to 10 mg/day. Time passed, again, got desperate, tried 20 mg again, seemed to tolerate better (see my post pg 8, hot lemon water helped me process DHEA) month I conceived I had finally switched to the 25 mg caps, and for 5 days before O used 50 mg but immediately got bad facial acne/cysts. Also, clitoris felt weird/uncomfortable from increased testosterone, sorry TMI) Felt wrong so I stopped, had DHEA-S levels checked day after O and it was 374.88 ug/dL, which is upper range for 18-19 yr old females. I basically had success with low dose DHEA over many months.
> 
> *New this cycle: Black Cohosh CD 1-12 120 mg. Again used Oona Brand (yellow box for menopause), has 60 mg Black Cohosh, took 2/day. Also has small amt of Vitex in it as well 30 mg. Definitely had more progesterone/better/higher BBT charts with the Black Cohosh. First month I tried got a triphasic chart, next time I tried it (a few months later) BFP! See below study on Black Cohosh:
> 
> Black cohosh from days 1 to 12 improved pregnancy rate by 170%, boosts progesterone
> Patients with unexplained infertility and recurrent clomiphene citrate induction failure, were randomly divided into two groups. Both groups received clomiphene citrate 150 mg per day (days 3 to 7). Group I received additional oral phytoestrogen (Cimicifuga racemosa - black cohosh) 120 mg/day from days 1 to 12. There was a non-significant shortening of induction cycles in group I. Oestradiol and LH concentrations were higher in group I compared with group II. Endometrial thickness, serum progesterone and clinical pregnancy rate were significantly higher in group I (8.9 versus 7.5; 13.3 ng/ml versus 9.3 ng/ml; 36.7% versus 13.6%, respectively). It is concluded that adding Cimicifuga racemosa rhizome dry extract to clomiphene citrate induction can improve the pregnancy rate and cycle outcomes in these couples.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18413068
> 
> I wasnt on Clomid, (OB wouldnt give me) but Vitex is like a very mild natural clomid, so I used above mentioned one.
> 
> Used an OTC Natural Progesterone Cream (Natpro is most concentrated OTC, has 2,000mg/tube, Pro-Gest only 450) 1/2 tsp 2x/day (= 160 mg progesterone had spotting/short LP) It's also not greasy at all and I was using a lot, so appreciated that.
> 
> I tried to eat healthy, but I didnt eat all organic or vegetarian. Switched to organic milk/eggs though. Had 2 hard boiled eggs every day (excellent protein for building our own), had a powdered greens drink at least 4x/wk, tried daily, but forgot sometimes (my DD called it Fertility Barf!) I like one by Trader Joes, not too terrible. I basically ate a Zone type diet, but with more fat than allowed. Added avocados, virgin coconut oil for cooking. I dont count calories. Used tofu as protein substitute, maybe once or twice/week. It increased EWCM if I ate it a couple days before O, but there is controversy over it being helpful or harmful. Randine Lewis advises it for Kidney Yin deficency, so I included it. No processed soy protein isolate though. Drank Grapefruit juice/ 1st half of cycle, as well as a small (maybe 1/3 cup, as 8 oz, has 700% DV for vit.A) carrot juice, all month, hubby too.
> 
> Another thing I did different was NO exercise this month. Since TTC I really got into exercising again, 3-4 times a week at least pretty high intensity. Later read in Randine Lewiss book about how too much exercise depletes Yin (estrogen) and I think that was definitely happening. In fact I probably would have conceived sooner if I wasnt so hardcore with the aerobic workouts. (I did this after reading some ladies post that they got their BFP after exercising DAILY, and that was what they did differently, but one lady in particular had PCOS, so maybe they had excess hormones which at my age I def, did not have) I also read about exercise neg affecting implantation, so at least maybe stopping after O would have been wiser. I read in Inconceivable about Julia Indichova jumping rope, and I had a rebounder so I did that every day to O. but month of my BFP. I didnt work out at all.
> 
> Something I DID do to increase blood flow to pelvic region was to use heating pad on lower belly. I used it on High though some say low, and really heated up ovaries before bed. Sometimes I fell asleep and woke up sweaty, so time would vary, but usually 1/2 hr... Stopped once we DTD, so as not to cook DH spermies or a developing embie! Also had an orgasm daily. And no, at my age, didnt always feel like it, but forced myself, thank you Hitachi magic wand. Hey, couldnt afford acupuncture!
> 
> Had less sex this month too, only day before O, day of O, skipped one day then one more time. Used Preseed as well, but used this all TTC. Usually we start sooner, when CBFM goes to High, usually CD 9 for me. This month began later, CD 12. Od CD 13. After we DTD, made myself O and slept all night w/sperm inside.
> 
> One more thing. This month, had ZERO caffeine around implantation time, (the week after O). After that I just had a few sips of coffee or green tea, didnt finish my mug, just enough to get me going a little. Im not a big caffeine drinker, but always had 1 cup of green tea or coffee. . Read that caffeine can slow muscle contractions in fallopian tubes transporting egg, and made myself do without. Had hot lemon water instead. Also ate core of one pineapple cut up, over course of 5 days.
> 
> Thats all I can think of for now, Im REALLY tired, but today I am 7 weeks and praying I will go to term with a healthy LO.
> 
> PS Things I tried that had no effect or negative effect for me:
> 
> Myo-inositol I do NOT have PCOS, made my periods very light/short (= no lining) increased/more night sweats
> 
> Maca (1st it has to be gelatinized), but it seemed to dry up my EWCM the longer I was on it, Initially had opposite effect, increased CM, but after 2 mos. I was not getting much noticable EWCM. I lowered dose and was only taking ¼ tsp gelatinized powder at time of BFP. It did work wonders for DH sperm quantity though! He used Maca capsules with DIM in them.
> 
> Soy Isoflavones (these actually messed up my cycle)
> 
> PS I just found out (12/20/12) that I have Hashimoto's Thyroid. My antibodies were 710!!! My TSH in first Tri. is still OK 2.99, so not on synthroid (yet). When I found out I was pregnant, I made an appt to Endocronologist just to cover all my bases (thyroid issues can affect fertility/MC etc). as I had been having symptoms like major hair falling out, cold all the time, MD belittled symptoms and said I'm fine but would do the antibody test just for my "peace of mind" since I was pregnant. Luckily I know, because now he said make sure we test every 3 mos/in each trimester.....


Hi notrusty....im on my first cycle using black cohosh and my post ovulation temps have been great although no signs of pregnancy yet. Im mentally already preparing for next cycle and thinking about maybe incorporating vitex....did you just take it pre ovulation? I think you took it post period....is that right? Also what dosage were you taking? Thank you:flower:

I hope you are well and all goes well with your little girls delivery.....i think i read somewhere you are having her around 38 weeks so v.soon. Such an exciting time for you all :)


----------



## gingmg

Blythe- I took black cohash too this cycle and clomid, my post o temps are overall a little higher too. I didnt pay attention to the dosages from this post, just got too eager and went to the store to get some, only to realize later the pills I got were a lot more than what was in that study. I hope i didnt hurt anything.


----------



## Blythe

Do you think you will do another round of black cohosh after this cycle? I think I will. Obviously I hope you don't have too and you get your bfp :) 

How was clomid? I have have not tried it yet and wonder about side effects......I was thinking about adding done vitex to boost ovulation as happy had suggested in her original post.


----------



## gingmg

I had a few warm flushes, not really hot flashes, from clomid. But nothing else. Ovulation was more noticeable, more twinges, but that's it. I usually tolerate meds pretty well though. If I don't get a positive this month, will take a break for a couple of months and then try again with clomid and black cohash. We do IUIs. I think I need a mental break. It's heartbraking every month. Might need to recharge. Hope the clomid did the trick though. From this thread vitex sounds like a good option.


----------



## Happypregnant

Happypregnant, congratulations this is so exciting to hear! My own OB does not sound encouraging... Do I star with DHEA now and take it everyday or do I start with a cycle and take it with BC. Sorry I'm so new to this but I'm going to try everything I can, I know I don't have time to waist I'm 44 in November. 



Thank you for that baby dust :)[/QUOTE]

Hi Sorry I thought I had replied.(or did I? I was using my mobile phone to reply and its a bit harder so maybe I did lol) About the DHEA you start taking it now. Make sure is micronized, try to take Co-Q10 400mgs daily. Research it for fertility. Make sure that your DHEA is pharmaceutical grade and don't buy cheap stuff. The dosage is 25mg 3 times a day. I tried one from a shop on the web and I could handle 75mg but when I bought the best one possible, and most expensive one called Fertinatal, it gave me bad headaches. Which tells me that it was the real thing. I could only handle 25mg per.day! That's the one that Got me this baby plus the Co-Q10. The baby is chromosomally perfect. And I believe it was those two things. Lots of baby dust!


----------



## Blythe

gingmg said:


> I had a few warm flushes, not really hot flashes, from clomid. But nothing else. Ovulation was more noticeable, more twinges, but that's it. I usually tolerate meds pretty well though. If I don't get a positive this month, will take a break for a couple of months and then try again with clomid and black cohash. We do IUIs. I think I need a mental break. It's heartbraking every month. Might need to recharge. Hope the clomid did the trick though. From this thread vitex sounds like a good option.

:hugs: yes it is heartbreaking. I have everything crossed that this will be your month :flower:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

Hi everyone.....
I have been silently stalking this page for awhile. I am 42 trying for my first. Suffered 2 miscarriages last year. I have been trying since November to get pregnant but it seems to be more difficult than the first 2 times.
I am going to invest in the DHEA and Co-Q10 if my cycle comes this weekend - the two week wait is so frustrating......
Anyway, just wanted to say hello and :dust: to all the ladies trying and congrats to all the pregnant mommies!!!
Gina


----------



## Briss

I was reading natures' best mazazine the other day and they reported that they stopped producing black cohosh because it's not popular and their customers prefer soy isoflavones instead. I did not know these two do the same thing so I thought I'd share. also did you know that apparently red clover contains more isoflavones than soy? I did not but I am drinking red clover before O (not sure if it has the same effect when you drink it as tea though)


----------



## notrustyyet

Blythe said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am exactly 43.7 years with this natural BFP. Told it would never happen, but here to offer some hope and inspiration to those over 40 and wondering if they will ever hit the Golden Egg jackpot. We were TTC for almost 2 years, got more serious after nothing happening first 6 mos. This is LONG, but hopefully helpful to some!
> 
> A liitle about me. A few years after my now 12 year old daughter was born my husband was in a very debilitating accident. Another child was out of the question. Fast forward after many years of painful operations, my husband and I decided to try once again before it was too late. We were hopeful. My grandmother had my mom at 44, conceived again at 45, but miscarried. She was married to a 10 year younger man, my hubby 10 years older unfortunately. :( Decided to go to my OB to get checked out due to age.
> 
> At age 42 my day 3 hormone levels were:
> 
> FSH	5.04
> LH	2.4
> Estradiol 31
> TSH 2.5
> Prolactin 9.5
> AMH 0.16 ng/ml US scale
> 
> Though my OB said hormones were &#8220;good&#8221; after 6 mos. TTC, she gave me practically no hope of conceiving on my own especially once she saw my AMH (.16 ng/mL US Scale) = Very low fertility, but AMH is quantity NOT quality, so I DEFINITELY believe the CoQ10 helped with quality. I didn't need bucketloads of eggs, I only needed ONE! More proof of quality will be when I get Down's syndrome and other tests and they come back Negative....due to get new Harmony genetic test after Thanksgiving...
> 
> My main supplements:
> 
> Mother To Be by Pure Essence Labs&#8211; a whole food prenatal, w/best bioavailable iron, (I have really low ferritin)
> 
> Fish oil or Cod Liver Oil 2 Tsp daily
> 
> CoQ10 400-600 of Ubiquinone form, divided doses, taken w/fatty meal (aids absorbtion) Past few months upped to 600 based on Dr. Schoolcraft from CCRM rec. for DOR/AMA
> 
> Vitex/Chasteberry took one Oona brand PMS (green tin) tablet/day. 225 mg chasteberry best one I have tried. Except began omitting CD 1-5 past 6 mos or so, esp older women w/declining estrogen. I was getting more night sweats during early cycle days, like CD3-5, which was weird for me. Before Vitex I would get a night sweat or 2 couple days before period, NEVER after. With Vitex, I just wanted to trigger a stronger ovulation, not reduce my already declining E2.
> 
> Organic Wheatgrass Tablets 6 XL &#8220;choker&#8221; pills!
> 
> Vit E 400 plus most days ate 2 TBSP/day Wheat Germ
> 
> DHEA micronized, past 7 mos. Nature's Plus sells Micronized in 10 mg and 25 mg caps. started out really low 10 mg every OTHER day. Next month went up to 10 mg/day, no side effects, following month tried 20 mg/day, but I O on CD 10 which was early, and had VERY short period, basically 1 day w/icky blk/brown spotting prior, so back down to 10 mg/day. Time passed, again, got desperate, tried 20 mg again, seemed to tolerate better (see my post pg 8, hot lemon water helped me process DHEA) month I conceived I had finally switched to the 25 mg caps, and for 5 days before O used 50 mg but immediately got bad facial acne/cysts. Also, clitoris felt weird/uncomfortable from increased testosterone, sorry TMI) Felt wrong so I stopped, had DHEA-S levels checked day after O and it was 374.88 ug/dL, which is upper range for 18-19 yr old females. I basically had success with low dose DHEA over many months.
> 
> *New this cycle: Black Cohosh CD 1-12 120 mg. Again used Oona Brand (yellow box for menopause), has 60 mg Black Cohosh, took 2/day. Also has small amt of Vitex in it as well 30 mg. Definitely had more progesterone/better/higher BBT charts with the Black Cohosh. First month I tried got a triphasic chart, next time I tried it (a few months later) BFP! See below study on Black Cohosh:
> 
> Black cohosh from days 1 to 12 improved pregnancy rate by 170%, boosts progesterone
> Patients with unexplained infertility and recurrent clomiphene citrate induction failure, were randomly divided into two groups. Both groups received clomiphene citrate 150 mg per day (days 3 to 7). Group I received additional oral phytoestrogen (Cimicifuga racemosa - black cohosh) 120 mg/day from days 1 to 12. There was a non-significant shortening of induction cycles in group I. Oestradiol and LH concentrations were higher in group I compared with group II. Endometrial thickness, serum progesterone and clinical pregnancy rate were significantly higher in group I (8.9 versus 7.5; 13.3 ng/ml versus 9.3 ng/ml; 36.7% versus 13.6%, respectively). It is concluded that adding Cimicifuga racemosa rhizome dry extract to clomiphene citrate induction can improve the pregnancy rate and cycle outcomes in these couples.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18413068
> 
> I wasn&#8217;t on Clomid, (OB wouldn&#8217;t give me) but Vitex is like a very mild natural clomid, so I used above mentioned one.
> 
> Used an OTC Natural Progesterone Cream (Natpro is most concentrated OTC, has 2,000mg/tube, Pro-Gest only 450) 1/2 tsp 2x/day (= 160 mg progesterone had spotting/short LP) It's also not greasy at all and I was using a lot, so appreciated that.
> 
> I tried to eat healthy, but I didn&#8217;t eat all organic or vegetarian. Switched to organic milk/eggs though. Had 2 hard boiled eggs every day (excellent protein for building our own), had a powdered greens drink at least 4x/wk, tried daily, but forgot sometimes (my DD called it Fertility Barf!) I like one by Trader Joes, not too terrible. I basically ate a Zone type diet, but with more fat than allowed. Added avocados, virgin coconut oil for cooking. I don&#8217;t count calories. Used tofu as protein substitute, maybe once or twice/week. It increased EWCM if I ate it a couple days before O, but there is controversy over it being helpful or harmful. Randine Lewis advises it for Kidney Yin deficency, so I included it. No processed soy protein isolate though. Drank Grapefruit juice/ 1st half of cycle, as well as a small (maybe 1/3 cup, as 8 oz, has 700% DV for vit.A) carrot juice, all month, hubby too.
> 
> Another thing I did different was NO exercise this month. Since TTC I really got into exercising again, 3-4 times a week at least pretty high intensity. Later read in Randine Lewis&#8217;s book about how too much exercise depletes Yin (estrogen) and I think that was definitely happening. In fact I probably would have conceived sooner if I wasn&#8217;t so hardcore with the aerobic workouts. (I did this after reading some ladies post that they got their BFP after exercising DAILY, and that was what they did differently, but one lady in particular had PCOS, so maybe they had excess hormones which at my age I def, did not have) I also read about exercise neg affecting implantation, so at least maybe stopping after O would have been wiser. I read in Inconceivable about Julia Indichova jumping rope, and I had a rebounder so I did that every day to O. but month of my BFP. I didn&#8217;t work out at all.
> 
> Something I DID do to increase blood flow to pelvic region was to use heating pad on lower belly. I used it on High though some say low, and really heated up ovaries before bed. Sometimes I fell asleep and woke up sweaty, so time would vary, but usually 1/2 hr... Stopped once we DTD, so as not to cook DH spermies or a developing embie! Also had an orgasm daily. And no, at my age, didn&#8217;t always feel like it, but forced myself, thank you Hitachi magic wand. Hey, couldn&#8217;t afford acupuncture!
> 
> Had less sex this month too, only day before O, day of O, skipped one day then one more time. Used Preseed as well, but used this all TTC. Usually we start sooner, when CBFM goes to High, usually CD 9 for me. This month began later, CD 12. O&#8217;d CD 13. After we DTD, made myself O and slept all night w/sperm inside.
> 
> One more thing. This month, had ZERO caffeine around implantation time, (the week after O). After that I just had a few sips of coffee or green tea, didn&#8217;t finish my mug, just enough to get me going a little. I&#8217;m not a big caffeine drinker, but always had 1 cup of green tea or coffee. . Read that caffeine can slow muscle contractions in fallopian tubes transporting egg, and made myself do without. Had hot lemon water instead. Also ate core of one pineapple cut up, over course of 5 days.
> 
> That&#8217;s all I can think of for now, I&#8217;m REALLY tired, but today I am 7 weeks and praying I will go to term with a healthy LO.
> 
> PS Things I tried that had no effect or negative effect for me:
> 
> Myo-inositol I do NOT have PCOS, made my periods very light/short (= no lining) increased/more night sweats
> 
> Maca (1st it has to be gelatinized), but it seemed to dry up my EWCM the longer I was on it, Initially had opposite effect, increased CM, but after 2 mos. I was not getting much noticable EWCM. I lowered dose and was only taking ¼ tsp gelatinized powder at time of BFP. It did work wonders for DH sperm quantity though! He used Maca capsules with DIM in them.
> 
> Soy Isoflavones (these actually messed up my cycle)
> 
> PS I just found out (12/20/12) that I have Hashimoto's Thyroid. My antibodies were 710!!! My TSH in first Tri. is still OK 2.99, so not on synthroid (yet). When I found out I was pregnant, I made an appt to Endocronologist just to cover all my bases (thyroid issues can affect fertility/MC etc). as I had been having symptoms like major hair falling out, cold all the time, MD belittled symptoms and said I'm fine but would do the antibody test just for my "peace of mind" since I was pregnant. Luckily I know, because now he said make sure we test every 3 mos/in each trimester.....
> 
> 
> Hi notrusty....im on my first cycle using black cohosh and my post ovulation temps have been great although no signs of pregnancy yet. Im mentally already preparing for next cycle and thinking about maybe incorporating vitex....did you just take it pre ovulation? I think you took it post period....is that right? Also what dosage were you taking? Thank you:flower:
> 
> I hope you are well and all goes well with your little girls delivery.....i think i read somewhere you are having her around 38 weeks so v.soon. Such an exciting time for you all :)Click to expand...

Hi Blythe, I used Black Cohosh from the first day of bleeding (CD1) through CD 12. with this pregnancy I O'd CD 13. I used the Oona for menopause tabs 60 mg each 2x/day (standardized 2.5% triterpene glycosides)
In a normal menstrual cycle, bleeding usually lasts 4-7 days w/heaviest bleeding on day 1, and by day 5 endometrium is 2mm thick. Black Cohosh helps women esp who are perimenopausal with falling estrogen levels build thicker endometriums. I think a lot of people don't know about black cohosh but t/soy isoflavones get the most publicity. Soy is also a heavily subsidized crop, so tons available....
BC is stronger, more estrogenic from my experience, w/o any of the negative effects of soy...and regarding soy, natural food sources are far better than using soy protein powders/isolates. I ate tofu (you can now get a fermented one that is easier to digest) not in excess, maybe 2x/week.

PS I have to have a scheduled C-section (DD, 13 was natural) on June 13, (at 39 weeks) so only 16 days until she is here! I'll let everyone know how the 2 compare....


----------



## Blythe

Cheers NoTrusty :) il do bc again next month and be sure to add done Tofu pre o.


----------



## Milty

Ok so I'm starting a new plan but have a question. 

I am currently taking the following:

CO Q 10
DHEA
Prenatual
D 3
Fish Oil
Zinc
B complex

This has helped a lot as I can now get pg but can't make it past 5 weeks if that.

So I'm adding Vitex and Black cohosh. I'm very regular so I'm just looking for the other benefits. 

Currently I am at CD 12 and will O tonight or did today. I know this because I'm regular and have a pattern, I'm temping and I have the worst O cramps I've had in a really long time. I'm actually concerned I have another cyst. (had one last summer). 

So my question is do I start the Vitex now or wait till next cycle? The Cohosh I know to wait since you only take it days 1-12.


----------



## BBbliss

Happypregnant said:


> Happypregnant, congratulations this is so exciting to hear! My own OB does not sound encouraging... Do I star with DHEA now and take it everyday or do I start with a cycle and take it with BC. Sorry I'm so new to this but I'm going to try everything I can, I know I don't have time to waist I'm 44 in November.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for that baby dust :)

Hi Sorry I thought I had replied.(or did I? I was using my mobile phone to reply and its a bit harder so maybe I did lol) About the DHEA you start taking it now. Make sure is micronized, try to take Co-Q10 400mgs daily. Research it for fertility. Make sure that your DHEA is pharmaceutical grade and don't buy cheap stuff. The dosage is 25mg 3 times a day. I tried one from a shop on the web and I could handle 75mg but when I bought the best one possible, and most expensive one called Fertinatal, it gave me bad headaches. Which tells me that it was the real thing. I could only handle 25mg per.day! That's the one that Got me this baby plus the Co-Q10. The baby is chromosomally perfect. And I believe it was those two things. Lots of baby dust![/QUOTE]

Thank you for this reply. I'm taking in every word! Coincidentally I had been taking coQ10 for about 3 months now for no other reason then for my skin and hair, but it turns out its a small miracle I have been. I have only very recently been Ttc. I was so eager to do whatever it takes, naturally, that I started the DHEA that same day and, yes I didn't get the right stuff but I'm still taking it until I find the proper one. Thank you for the great info!!! I really appreciate it. 

This is my first cycle in many many years and I'm having trouble with temping and charting. It's all new to me and from the looks of it mi not even sure I'm ovulating :nope: my temperatures have not changed much from what would have been pre O to post O. Maybe just a point fraction or 2. I'm on cd20 and have no idea what AF will be like. 

For now I' ll plan to star on the right DHEA and BC when time comes. Thank you again!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> Hi everyone.....
> I have been silently stalking this page for awhile. I am 42 trying for my first. Suffered 2 miscarriages last year. I have been trying since November to get pregnant but it seems to be more difficult than the first 2 times.
> I am going to invest in the DHEA and Co-Q10 if my cycle comes this weekend - the two week wait is so frustrating......
> Anyway, just wanted to say hello and :dust: to all the ladies trying and congrats to all the pregnant mommies!!!
> Gina

Welcome! I'm new as well. I too had been reading all that was posted. I'm doing a lot of the things suggested from the girls here. Maybe you and me will be next with bfp :)

Lets keep it up!


----------



## Blythe

AF is on her way for me but for me this cycle has been a success in terms of no spotting and hardly any PMT [apart from obligatory angry day i always get about 5 days before AF due]. I have to say i believe it may be something to do with the BC and ive also had nice steady temps post ovulation.

Whilst i have not got my BFP it makes me happy to have a good cycle as it makes me think im getting closer to getting pregnant.

i will do BC again next cycle and im throwing in some red clover blossom capsules pre ovulation too.

i have been taking micronised DHEA for the last few months and tried to up it too 50g but i got bad acne and my hair really thinned out. Pure vanity took over and i reduced to 25mg and skin is looking [relatively] good and the hair ok'ish....and both happypregnant and notrusty both got their BFPs on the lower dose of DHEA so i take some comfort from that :)


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, how soon after starting the DHEA do you start getting some of the noticeable side effects? And do you think it can have an impact on your temp? Like I said mine have been been very much the same with little change, right now I'm on a Caribbean trip with my DF celebrating our engagement :) my breasts are sore and I felt nauseous yesterday and my temp is up, I know none of it should even count because of the trip. But after my AF and hormone tests I should be able to have a better understanding. 


Congrats again to you! Maybe 43.7 is a lucky number here :)


----------



## Blythe

I don't think dhea had any noticeable effect on my temps. I started temping vaginally rather than orally a few months ago and find my temps to be more reliable and quite a bit higher. By upping my dosage I would say within the week my skin started getting noticeably worse although it did give me more energy. 

Congratulations on engagement and I hope you have a wonderful break :)


----------



## BBbliss

Thank you again for the quick reply! I'm going to do the same as you with temp on my next cycle. Lets see if I can get it right. 
Sorry I think I got you confused with happypregnant, I'm still learning who is who :)

Thank you! This trip is a true honey moon :)
Great way to get started!


----------



## notrustyyet

Milty said:


> Ok so I'm starting a new plan but have a question.
> 
> I am currently taking the following:
> 
> CO Q 10
> DHEA
> Prenatual
> D 3
> Fish Oil
> Zinc
> B complex
> 
> This has helped a lot as I can now get pg but can't make it past 5 weeks if that.
> 
> So I'm adding Vitex and Black cohosh. I'm very regular so I'm just looking for the other benefits.
> 
> Currently I am at CD 12 and will O tonight or did today. I know this because I'm regular and have a pattern, I'm temping and I have the worst O cramps I've had in a really long time. I'm actually concerned I have another cyst. (had one last summer).
> 
> So my question is do I start the Vitex now or wait till next cycle? The Cohosh I know to wait since you only take it days 1-12.

You can start the Vitex any time. Some people only use second half of cycle post O...


----------



## Milty

Any day now Notrustyet :happydance:


----------



## gingmg

I will be 35 this summer. I'm considering adding Dhea, already take co q 10, but when I brought it up to the nurse at my RE office, she didn't recommend it. I'm notorious for doing whatever I want and not being truthful, bad I know, but I want to do everything possible to help this along. Is it worth taking at a low dose at 35? What exactly does it help with, and could I be causing damage if I dont need it? P.s. dont judge, but I was a smoker for most of my adult life, and am pretty sure have caused some damage and aged my eggs. Any and all advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Solstyce

gingmg said:


> I will be 35 this summer. I'm considering adding Dhea, already take co q 10, but when I brought it up to the nurse at my RE office, she didn't recommend it. I'm notorious for doing whatever I want and not being truthful, bad I know, but I want to do everything possible to help this along. Is it worth taking at a low dose at 35? What exactly does it help with, and could I be causing damage if I dont need it? P.s. dont judge, but I was a smoker for most of my adult life, and am pretty sure have caused some damage and aged my eggs. Any and all advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

I am interested to hear the replies to this too.


----------



## Briss

My FS was against me taking DHEA. she said they only prescribe DHEA as a last resort drag and only in the context of IVF in situation where a woman has the last ever IVF attempt in order to increase her chances. after doing research I decided that I wont be taking DHEA until I reach 40 because I am still in with a chance at the moment and DHEA might be messing things up cos it's a hormone that we are producing ourselves, taking a synthetic hormone means our body will start producing less naturally. I do not want to interfere in this process at least not until my natural level declines (I did a blood test and I am in the middle range). So I am sticking to coq10 + Chinese medicine to improve the egg quality in the meantime


----------



## Squarebzz

Briss,

I was encouraged to read that you decided not to do DHEA, I decided against it as well after researching and reading some of the possible side effects. I am currently taking 100mg of Co Q10 and prenatals with DHA. I also have started accupuncture. I had a positive OPK two months straight and will try to conceive later this month. If it aint broke - dont fix it and at this point I don't think I'm broke, just lagging behind. I hope we all get our babies soon. I am so looking forward to being a mother. :hug:


----------



## BBbliss

Squerebzz, 

I agree with you when you say if it ain't broke don't fix it. So if your hormones are within the normal range you should need to fix them. It's important to do our research and every case is different. The original post by notrusty was posted at the time when she was 43.7years old. I'm 43.6 and feel very much in the same boat. I can honestly tell you I have had many changes with my body within the past 5 years and let me tell you... They change fast from your mid 30's. I decided to start DHEA immediately after I joined this conversation (2wks ago, lol) and by happypregnant's suggestion, who is also 43 if im not mistaken. I'm just noting my skin is not as dry as it had been for the last couple of years, which tells me it's had a positive affect on balancing my hormones already. I do want to test my DHEA levels, I think it's important, to adjust the dose. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Girls... And myself :)

I feel blessed I found this post. It's been my guide and plan. I'm helpful :)


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies after reading your comment on "if It ain't broke Why fix It" I can tell you that most likely It IS broke. I have done extensive research on DHEA and It gradually start to dwindle from way before 30! By the time you are 40 you are past your prime. Only an 18 year old will be at its prime when It comes.to optimal levels of DHEA. The only way to know for sure ia taking a test. It would not cause you any damage to use it and if you have side effects, they will go away when you stop. It also has a lot of good side effects like giving you energy, making you feel.younger (as you are low in it) your skin gets better, it prevents and or helps with autoinmune diseases, it made the dark spots on my face disappear, etc... But one important thing, your Chances of a down syndrome baby are really greater the older you get. If you only read one article it may be biased. You need to read several and draw your conclusion from it. Don't take my word for it. And your body does NOT get used to it And you stop making it naturally. You stopped making as much without the supplements already!!! Also aa you get older, one of the reasons it is harder to fall pregnant, even if you still ovulate, ia because as you age, the outter shell of your eggs gets harder, making it very hard for the sperm to penetrate it. That is Why Why DHEA is taken, you fall pregnant so much faster and easier. Do some research. I obsessed and spent an ungodly amount of hours investigating before I embarked on my journey. Lots of baby dust. Ps. I did all of this before I discovered Notrustys post!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Briss said:


> My FS was against me taking DHEA. she said they only prescribe DHEA as a last resort drag and only in the context of IVF in situation where a woman has the last ever IVF attempt in order to increase her chances. after doing research I decided that I wont be taking DHEA until I reach 40 because I am still in with a chance at the moment and DHEA might be messing things up cos it's a hormone that we are producing ourselves, taking a synthetic hormone means our body will start producing less naturally. I do not want to interfere in this process at least not until my natural level declines (I did a blood test and I am in the middle range). So I am sticking to coq10 + Chinese medicine to improve the egg quality in the meantime

None of us got DHEA on prescription. You can get Fertinatal without prescription. The best they got going instead of chancing it from the internet. Research Fertinatal


----------



## Happypregnant

gingmg said:


> I will be 35 this summer. I'm considering adding Dhea, already take co q 10, but when I brought it up to the nurse at my RE office, she didn't recommend it. I'm notorious for doing whatever I want and not being truthful, bad I know, but I want to do everything possible to help this along. Is it worth taking at a low dose at 35? What exactly does it help with, and could I be causing damage if I dont need it? P.s. dont judge, but I was a smoker for most of my adult life, and am pretty sure have caused some damage and aged my eggs. Any and all advice is much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

HiI sort of replied to some of your questions if you read one of my last posts.


----------



## Solstyce

Happypregnant said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> My FS was against me taking DHEA. she said they only prescribe DHEA as a last resort drag and only in the context of IVF in situation where a woman has the last ever IVF attempt in order to increase her chances. after doing research I decided that I wont be taking DHEA until I reach 40 because I am still in with a chance at the moment and DHEA might be messing things up cos it's a hormone that we are producing ourselves, taking a synthetic hormone means our body will start producing less naturally. I do not want to interfere in this process at least not until my natural level declines (I did a blood test and I am in the middle range). So I am sticking to coq10 + Chinese medicine to improve the egg quality in the meantime
> 
> None of us got DHEA on prescription. You can get Fertinatal without prescription. The best they got going instead of chancing it from the internet. Research FertinatalClick to expand...

I went to the site. It looks good but it says the dose is 25mg x3 a day. So 75 a day. Seems kind of high? Also, it doesn't say anything about age other than not to take if under 18. I am 34 so wondering if 75mg a day is too high for my age?


----------



## Blythe

Happypregnant said:


> Hi ladies after reading your comment on "if It ain't broke Why fix It" I can tell you that most likely It IS broke. I have done extensive research on DHEA and It gradually start to dwindle from way before 30! By the time you are 40 you are past your prime. Only an 18 year old will be at its prime when It comes.to optimal levels of DHEA. The only way to know for sure ia taking a test. It would not cause you any damage to use it and if you have side effects, they will go away when you stop. It also has a lot of good side effects like giving you energy, making you feel.younger (as you are low in it) your skin gets better, it prevents and or helps with autoinmune diseases, it made the dark spots on my face disappear, etc... But one important thing, your Chances of a down syndrome baby are really greater the older you get. If you only read one article it may be biased. You need to read several and draw your conclusion from it. Don't take my word for it. And your body does NOT get used to it And you stop making it naturally. You stopped making as much without the supplements already!!! Also aa you get older, one of the reasons it is harder to fall pregnant, even if you still ovulate, ia because as you age, the outter shell of your eggs gets harder, making it very hard for the sperm to penetrate it. That is Why Why DHEA is taken, you fall pregnant so much faster and easier. Do some research. I obsessed and spent an ungodly amount of hours investigating before I embarked on my journey. Lots of baby dust. Ps. I did all of this before I discovered Notrustys post!!

I can assure you that the girls on here [well the ones i am familiar with] have done their research and have drawn their own conclusions and have opted not to take DHEA for good reason. Quite a few fertility specialists and IVF clinics do not recommend it. I know in at least one case a lady has been tested for it and found her levels to be optimal so why mess around with it. its not a magic pill and does not necessarily make you fall pregnant faster or easier. I have been taking it for months and nothing! Quite frankly the side effects are crap...having upping my limit to 50g my hair started falling out, i developed cystic acne and was a bit mental on it so back down to 25mg and i cannot wait to finish it...im holding on just in case it does help me as i am older that quite a few on here. Im sorry if i sound harsh.


----------



## Briss

Blythe, totally agree with you. have you ever done DHEA blood test? It might be an idea to check your level while you are on it so you had something to compare once you start reducing your intake to prepare for the smooth exit. 

as far as I know medical profession is still trying to understand how hormones work. my mum had thyroid hormone deficiency and was prescribed certain hormone which led to blocking her thyroid function because once you start taking synthetic hormone thyroid started producing less and less because there was enough of this hormone in the blood and in the end stopped producing any. mum did not recover her thyroid function and is on permanent hormone replacement therapy. DHEA is a hormone that should not be different in this sense so introducing synthetic DHEA into your blood would most likely make you produce less naturally. if your levels are low anyway that might not be a bad thing but if your levels are normal you may be screwing things up. having said that I do appreciate the benefits of DHEA and it sounds awfully appealing, am thinking about it and researching it constantly


----------



## Happypregnant

Blythe said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies after reading your comment on "if It ain't broke Why fix It" I can tell you that most likely It IS broke. I have done extensive research on DHEA and It gradually start to dwindle from way before 30! By the time you are 40 you are past your prime. Only an 18 year old will be at its prime when It comes.to optimal levels of DHEA. The only way to know for sure ia taking a test. It would not cause you any damage to use it and if you have side effects, they will go away when you stop. It also has a lot of good side effects like giving you energy, making you feel.younger (as you are low in it) your skin gets better, it prevents and or helps with autoinmune diseases, it made the dark spots on my face disappear, etc... But one important thing, your Chances of a down syndrome baby are really greater the older you get. If you only read one article it may be biased. You need to read sevreral and draw your conclusion from it. Don't take my word for it. And your body does NOT get used to it And you stop making it naturally. You stopped making as much without the supplements already!!! Also aa you get older, one of the reasons it is harder to fall pregnant, even if you still ovulate, ia because as you age, the outter shell of your eggs gets harder, making it very hard for the sperm to penetrate it. That is Why Why DHEA is taken, you fall pregnant so much faster and easier. Do some research. I obsessed and spent an ungodly amount of hours investigating before I embarked on my journey. Lots of baby dust. Ps. I did all of this before I discovered Notrustys post!!
> 
> I can assure you that the girls on here [well the ones i am familiar with] have done their research and have drawn their own conclusions and have opted not to take DHEA for good reason. Quite a few fertility specialists and IVF clinics do not recommend it. I know in at least one case a lady has been tested for it and found her levels to be optimal so why mess around with it. its not a magic pill and does not necessarily make you fall pregnant faster or easier. I have been taking it for months and nothing! Quite frankly the side effects are crap...having upping my limit to 50g my hair started falling out, i developed cystic acne and was a bit mental on it so back down to 25mg and i cannot wait to finish it...im holding on just in case it does help me as i am older that quite a few on here. Im sorry if i sound harsh.Click to expand...

Nah you don't sound harsh and there are other reasons why people don't fall pregnant like Natural killer cells being higher than normal and killing sperm or embryos, bad sperm, hormones out of wack, short cycles, hard exterior surface of the eggs, etc... Although there is an explanation to most infertility problems, a Small percentage never gets found out. Studies have also shown that DHEA doesn't work for a Small handful of women and although it explained why, I don't remember it. It is not a magic pill.that makes you have babies, not at all, but although there is split opinion about its efficacy, I can only go by the half that says that works wonders as I am in that half and it has worked for me, luckily. And because it worked for me, I can only say wonders about it. We know that vaccines are good but only for the majority whilst it may be damaging to a Small group of immunocompromised children.


----------



## BBbliss

Girls, I need advice... 

So my first cycle after mirena has ended. It was 29 days and I O on cd19 so my Luteal phase was only 10 days long. I'll start the vitex on cd5 but don't know what dose I should take. Also I took my first BC today and it was a 540mg capsule, it's way more then the original post by notrusty suggested. Should I stop and get I smaller dose or stay with this one? I'm now on CD1. Getting hormone tests on cd3.


----------



## Solstyce

BBbliss said:


> Girls, I need advice...
> 
> So my first cycle after mirena has ended. It was 29 days and I O on cd19 so my Luteal phase was only 10 days long. I'll start the vitex on cd5 but don't know what dose I should take. Also I took my first BC today and it was a 540mg capsule, it's way more then the original post by notrusty suggested. Should I stop and get I smaller dose or stay with this one? I'm now on CD1. Getting hormone tests on cd3.

I'd look for smaller doses of black cohosh. I found some at Vitamin Shoppe that are 40mg. I take 3 of them but not at the same time of day.

I was taking vitex to get my cycle back after birth control. I've had 3 cycles 28/29 days. May was our first real try. I'm not taking the vitex anymore since my cycles seem good.

The vitex I was taking 2 a day if that helps. You can take it all month long.


----------



## BBbliss

Solstyce said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I need advice...
> 
> So my first cycle after mirena has ended. It was 29 days and I O on cd19 so my Luteal phase was only 10 days long. I'll start the vitex on cd5 but don't know what dose I should take. Also I took my first BC today and it was a 540mg capsule, it's way more then the original post by notrusty suggested. Should I stop and get I smaller dose or stay with this one? I'm now on CD1. Getting hormone tests on cd3.
> 
> I'd look for smaller doses of black cohosh. I found some at Vitamin Shoppe that are 40mg. I take 3 of them but not at the same time of day.
> 
> I was taking vitex to get my cycle back after birth control. I've had 3 cycles 28/29 days. May was our first real try. I'm not taking the vitex anymore since my cycles seem good.
> 
> The vitex I was taking 2 a day if that helps. You can take it all month long.Click to expand...



Thank you soltyce, I got my BC at the vitamin shoppe too, I'm going back today to try to exchange it. You and are on the day on our cycles :)


----------



## Solstyce

Look for the store brand. That's the one in 40mg.

That's great! We can be cycle buddies. I really hope I fall pregnant soon. I'm getting anxious!


----------



## BBbliss

Solstyce said:


> Look for the store brand. That's the one in 40mg.
> 
> That's great! We can be cycle buddies. I really hope I fall pregnant soon. I'm getting anxious!


Yes! And we started to try on the same month as well, the only difference you are 10 years younger, lol your baby bump will come soon I'm sure :happydance:

I'm so anxious myself! I fell ridiculous at times. This is so emotional! The other night I had a dream I FOUND a baby! :haha:


----------



## Solstyce

BBbliss said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> Look for the store brand. That's the one in 40mg.
> 
> That's great! We can be cycle buddies. I really hope I fall pregnant soon. I'm getting anxious!
> 
> 
> Yes! And we started to try on the same month as well, the only difference you are 10 years younger, lol your baby bump will come soon I'm sure :happydance:
> 
> I'm so anxious myself! I fell ridiculous at times. This is so emotional! The other night I had a dream I FOUND a baby! :haha:Click to expand...

It looks like we also both have 2 daughters. I'll be 35 in November so not quite 10 years difference. 

Did you find the black cohosh in the right dosage?


----------



## BBbliss

I also have a November bday! I'll be 44 :(

I found the 40mg but I kept the higher dose one as well, since it was open. This is basically the first time in over 10 years I have AF and last month I suffered horrible cramps and migraine. Not only on my AF days but then again mid C before O for about 4 days. I have read BC will help with that. I'm staying with the higher dose for my AF days and then going to the lower one as soon as AF is done. I'll see how that works for me for severe cramping. I don't want to spend days in bed again :(
So far so good... Tomorrow is my big blood work day :/


----------



## Blythe

I'm on second cycle of bc and I'm getting very strong pains in ovaries. It's only cd7 for me so just concerned about early ovulation so started opking....there's a slight line but not positive yet. I also added red clover blossom capsules from cd5 but thinking of cutting this out as maybe that combined with bc is causing these pains. Or it could be lots of lovely follicles jostling for position getting ready to pop big healthy egg :) or even better eggs !!!!!


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> I'm on second cycle of bc and I'm getting very strong pains in ovaries. It's only cd7 for me so just concerned about early ovulation so started opking....there's a slight line but not positive yet. I also added red clover blossom capsules from cd5 but thinking of cutting this out as maybe that combined with bc is causing these pains. Or it could be lots of lovely follicles jostling for position getting ready to pop big healthy egg :) or even better eggs !!!!!

Yes! Lots of healthy follicles fighting to come out :)
What Bc dose are you taking?


----------



## notrustyyet

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> I'm on second cycle of bc and I'm getting very strong pains in ovaries. It's only cd7 for me so just concerned about early ovulation so started opking....there's a slight line but not positive yet. I also added red clover blossom capsules from cd5 but thinking of cutting this out as maybe that combined with bc is causing these pains. Or it could be lots of lovely follicles jostling for position getting ready to pop big healthy egg :) or even better eggs !!!!!
> 
> Yes! Lots of healthy follicles fighting to come out :)
> What Bc dose are you taking?Click to expand...

Make sure BC is standardized, I used 60 mg 2x/day, 2.5% tirpentides, Study also used 120 mg cd 1-12


----------



## BBbliss

What Bc dose are you taking?[/QUOTE]

Make sure BC is standardized, I used 60 mg 2x/day, 2.5% tirpentides, Study also used 120 mg cd 1-12[/QUOTE]

Thank you nutrustyet, so much info to take in, but I feel better now that I'm starting to understand what it what. 

Good luck on your delivery. I hope you have a beautiful an magical day when your little girl arrives. Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## Milty

Notrustyet Congrats on being a MOM!!!!

Question for you.

I'm starting Clomid next month. Should I discontinue BC or Vitex?


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> I'm on second cycle of bc and I'm getting very strong pains in ovaries. It's only cd7 for me so just concerned about early ovulation so started opking....there's a slight line but not positive yet. I also added red clover blossom capsules from cd5 but thinking of cutting this out as maybe that combined with bc is causing these pains. Or it could be lots of lovely follicles jostling for position getting ready to pop big healthy egg :) or even better eggs !!!!!
> 
> Yes! Lots of healthy follicles fighting to come out :)
> What Bc dose are you taking?Click to expand...

120mg


----------



## Blythe

My ones come in 40g tablets and I have tried to space them out throughout day. This cycle I have had intermittent pain coming from both ovaries. It's really uncomfortable. Have you girls felt anything in your ovary area since taking bc?


----------



## Solstyce

I started taking the black cohosh on CD 1. Today is CD 4. I have had more cramping than usual and today I did feel some soreness/ cramps in my ovaries. I take the 40mg 3 times a day too.


----------



## Blythe

I'm finding it very uncomfortable. I noticed it last cycle but it was nothing like this. FX it's doing something exciting.


----------



## Solstyce

I'm sorry you're uncomfortable. It's only mild for me. I usually have little to no cramps during AF so this isn't much of an increase. I read that black cohosh can get rid of fibroids. I don't know if I have fibroids now but I had one when I was pregnant with DD 2 over 8 years ago.


----------



## BBbliss

I had the opposite, last month I was in bed with severe cramps, it was my first AF in a decade, this month, NO pain at all! I want to say it was partly my body starting to readjust but maybe the Black cohosh also helped, I read somewhere its used for menstrual cramps. I did take higher dose by mistake on first day and stayed with it in fear of the cramps. I'm only afraid to go to a small dose tomorrow and set of a premature ovulation... I'm almost staying with the high dose for this cycle. 

Blythe, I do hope what you are feeling is your ovaries feeling stimulated for optimum release. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Blythe

Thanks girls. My ovaries were waking me up last night. They were throbbing with pain. I'm worried the bc may not agree with me this month so im going how I feel this morning before I take anymore although I've done 9 days. Ouch!!!


----------



## Blythe

Have decided to keep going to cd12 as have a profuse amount of ewcm which is a great thing for me and maybe to do with the bc :)


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> Have decided to keep going to cd12 as have a profuse amount of ewcm which is a great thing for me and maybe to do with the bc :)

That's great!!! I had no CM last month, maybe it will help me too. Are you doing the EPO and guafenesin?

Something very strange my AF skipped a day and just come back whole I was jogging, Is that normal?


----------



## Blythe

hi :) some months i have a really good steady flow and others i do that weird stop/start thing. Like you i have had cycles where i stop bleeding around CD3 and then its back with a vengeance the day after. I am not too concerned by this.

i have tried the cough medicine and just been out to buy some fresh grapefruit juice [which i love anyway :)]....the EPO did not really work out for me but i know others have had great results.


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> I'm on second cycle of bc and I'm getting very strong pains in ovaries. It's only cd7 for me so just concerned about early ovulation so started opking....there's a slight line but not positive yet. I also added red clover blossom capsules from cd5 but thinking of cutting this out as maybe that combined with bc is causing these pains. Or it could be lots of lovely follicles jostling for position getting ready to pop big healthy egg :) or even better eggs !!!!!
> 
> Yes! Lots of healthy follicles fighting to come out :)
> What Bc dose are you taking?Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure BC is standardized, I used 60 mg 2x/day, 2.5% tirpentides, Study also used 120 mg cd 1-12Click to expand...

Hi, have you had your baby yet? If you haven't, only a few days to go! exciting!!!!!!!! Post a picture please!!!


----------



## Happypregnant

Hello everyone, anyone knows if Notrusty has had her baby?


----------



## Milty

I think she did but I'm not sure...


----------



## BBbliss

Girls!!!
I need help trying to read my day 3 hormones. Well, we had them done to rule out PCOS, when the lab suspected I had when they saw my ultrasound results. They have confirmed I don't have PCOS. I don't see my ob for another couple of day and I just had the nurse read me the numbers over the phone. They are:

AMH 5.4
LH 3.8
FSH 5.9
Estradiol 48
Testosterone 40
DHEA 343 

The nurse said I should have no problem ttc but they want to give me a cycle of clomid next month. 

What do you think? I don't know enough to know what all the numbers really mean. I'm still trying to learn and research. I need you help!


----------



## Blythe

I'm not sure what scale those numbers are on uk, us ?? Either way they look good to me. 

Either my ovulation is delayed or just the progesterone release after it. This had not happened recently so I put it down to bc (last time it happened it was vitex). I just want my temp rise!!!


----------



## Milty

BBbliss said:


> Girls!!!
> I need help trying to read my day 3 hormones. Well, we had them done to rule out PCOS, when the lab suspected I had when they saw my ultrasound results. They have confirmed I don't have PCOS. I don't see my ob for another couple of day and I just had the nurse read me the numbers over the phone. They are:
> 
> AMH 5.4
> LH 3.8
> FSH 5.9
> Estradiol 48
> Testosterone 40
> DHEA 343
> 
> The nurse said I should have no problem ttc but they want to give me a cycle of clomid next month.
> 
> What do you think? I don't know enough to know what all the numbers really mean. I'm still trying to learn and research. I need you help!


To be honest your numbers are confusing. What scale are you using U.S.?

Your DHEA and testosterone look like US scale and are in the normal range. However, they are at the top end of normal. 

If still using the US scale your FSH looks very good but your AMH is really high. That could be an indicator of PCOS. To be honest you want high over low. 
I'm surprised they confirmed you don't have PCOS without you speaking with your doc. Usually a AMH level over 3 is an indicator of it. My AMH level is 2.7 and I'm always screened extra careful. Now since your testosterone is in the normal range you may not have it. Even if you do there are lots of herbal remedies as well as medications that can help you conceive.

I would make sure you get back with your doc just in case.


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> I'm not sure what scale those numbers are on uk, us ?? Either way they look good to me.
> 
> Either my ovulation is delayed or just the progesterone release after it. This had not happened recently so I put it down to bc (last time it happened it was vitex). I just want my temp rise!!!

It's US scale. And now that they look "good" as the nurse said I wonder it I should stop the BC and not even try the vitex since they want to give me clomid. 

Blythe, I thought Bc was supposed to stimulate O?
I think I'm going to stop it today, yesterday my chart pushed my predicted 0 to cd23 that concerned me.


----------



## Milty

I would go ahead and use it for this month. If you have the Vitex I would use it too. 

There are some studies that say using BC with clomid gives even better results. That being said I personnely did not use it. I did not want to mess with my clomid as its my first cycle using it. Now if I get to a 5th or 6th cycle I might try both. 


I only used Vitex last month but have seen a big improvement in my cycle this month. My AF has had much smaller and fewer number of clots. So it really does nurish the uterus!


----------



## BBbliss

Milty said:


> I would go ahead and use it for this month. If you have the Vitex I would use it too.
> 
> There are some studies that say using BC with clomid gives even better results. That being said I personnely did not use it. I did not want to mess with my clomid as its my first cycle using it. Now if I get to a 5th or 6th cycle I might try both.
> 
> 
> I only used Vitex last month but have seen a big improvement in my cycle this month. My AF has had much smaller and fewer number of clots. So it really does nurish the uterus!

I know! I did a little research last night and found out my AMH is very high. I'm going to see my Dr. Tomorrow and will ask her myself, but I guess they are also looking at testosterone and LH to FSH ratio to rule out PCOS. I'm no expert but I do clearly remember what my ovaries looked like on ultrasound and it doesn't look like all the other PCOS images I saw on line. Even the technician didn't think it was. My DHEA is hight and they said they are not concerned. I had started taking dhea two wks before the test. I looked at a scale and I think it what women in their 20's should have. I don't mind that, lol

Good luck with clomid, let me know how it goes, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BBbliss

I just got back from my OBGYN and went over my cd3 hormone test. 
AMH 5.43/LH 3.8/FSH 5.9
Well I've been cleared of having PCOS for sure but my AMH being this high indicated I'm not ovulating "properly" and that's why she wants me to try clomid

I found a study on line that says a high AMH impairs the selection of a dominant follicle and FSH stimulation receptivity. 

I don't want to jump to clomid right away and I decided to TTC on my own for a another month or two first. 

I'm sticking with the herbs first and see if they will help me ovulate naturally first.


----------



## Blythe

BBBliss - i will be interested to see how you get on with BC this cycle. I had a slightly delayed ovulation [or maybe my temps just slow in rising] but a nice big temp rise this morning.

i will be watching your chart with interest. I think you are right to put the clomid off for a cycle or two. GL :)


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, thank you for your support. I needed that, sometimes I feel I'm acting on instinct alone... But I think my OR is good and I can afford a couple more cycles on my own. 

I'm watching my temps very closely also, since I don't know my body from lack of AF history. 

I'm watching yours too :) I really want for things to go well for you soon! 

A shower Baby dust for you!!!


----------



## vkj73

i jumped off this thread as we are now on the iui journey.
some doctors at my fertility clinic recommend DHA.

wanted to get the break down here (rather than go down the google-worm-hole).

thanks:hugs:


----------



## Blythe

vkj73 - hi :flower:

did they mean DHEA?

i have been taking that for a few months now...generally sticking around 25mg per day as anymore than that and i notice side effects which include spots and hair loss [vanity prevents me sticking to this dose!!]. i do notice a general lift in energy levels though and that is very good for me.

lots of girls take it prior to IVF as some trials have shown improved egg retrieval stats...quite a few ladies have ended up with natural BFP whilst taking too.

i take this one...and would suggest you go for something similar i.e. micronised:
https://www.dhea.com/home.php?cat=249


----------



## notrustyyet

Happypregnant said:


> Hello everyone, anyone knows if Notrusty has had her baby?

Yes! I had my baby. I feel so lucky and blessed. Lily was born on 6/13/13, totally healthy and 7 lbs 6 oz, 21" long, joining big sister Isabella, 13. She waited a LONG time!
 



Attached Files:







Lily professional photos from bellababy.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 23









P1030909 - Lily Mom Isabella on hospital bed little footie favorite.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Milty

Yeah!!!!! So precious:kiss:

Congrats you should be proud!


----------



## LLbean

awwww love it!!! she is PERFECT!!

Congrats!


----------



## BBbliss

How sweet!!!! Congrats! You inspire so many! Thank you for sharing the news with us :)


----------



## Briss

congratulations!!! wonderful news!


----------



## Happypregnant

notrustyyet said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, anyone knows if Notrusty has had her baby?
> 
> Yes! I had my baby. I feel so lucky and blessed. Lily was born on 6/13/13, totally healthy and 7 lbs 6 oz, 21" long, joining big sister Isabella, 13. She waited a LONG time!Click to expand...

Awe!!! I am soooo happy for you!!! Baby is gorgeous! And you look beautiful too! Your post/pics made me smile lots!


----------



## Blythe

notrustyyet said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, anyone knows if Notrusty has had her baby?
> 
> Yes! I had my baby. I feel so lucky and blessed. Lily was born on 6/13/13, totally healthy and 7 lbs 6 oz, 21" long, joining big sister Isabella, 13. She waited a LONG time!Click to expand...

congratulations on the birth of your beautiful daughter. Thank you for telling us your story and for all your advice over the last few months. :flower:


----------



## LuckyW

Yay! Congrats, notrusty! Super beautiful, and so are you!


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> BBBliss - i will be interested to see how you get on with BC this cycle. I had a slightly delayed ovulation [or maybe my temps just slow in rising] but a nice big temp rise this morning.
> 
> i will be watching your chart with interest. I think you are right to put the clomid off for a cycle or two. GL :)

So AF came and my cycle this time went from 28 to 32 days and my chart says I didn't ovulate, like my doctor predicted, but I'm still trying on my own. I know I didn't ovulate but this was my first cycle with vitex and I think it helped to give me a healthy flow, I feel the difference from last month' s short and light AF. 

Maybe I will even have CM this time. :happydance:

How are you doing?


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> BBBliss - i will be interested to see how you get on with BC this cycle. I had a slightly delayed ovulation [or maybe my temps just slow in rising] but a nice big temp rise this morning.
> 
> i will be watching your chart with interest. I think you are right to put the clomid off for a cycle or two. GL :)
> 
> So AF came and my cycle this time went from 28 to 32 days and my chart says I didn't ovulate, like my doctor predicted, but I'm still trying on my own. I know I didn't ovulate but this was my first cycle with vitex and I think it helped to give me a healthy flow, I feel the difference from last month' s short and light AF.
> 
> Maybe I will even have CM this time. :happydance:
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...


Hi:flower: 

Stupid AF :hugs: hope you are ok. I have to say I did not like vitex and it delayed my ovulation. Having said that it can take 2/3 cycles to level hormones out do I really hope it helps with you. 

A healthy bleed is so important....psychologically if nothing else!! I had a crap bleed this cycle and it makes me worried about lining. Although I did have a scan 2 days ago and she said my lining was ok, not great though. I had 2 dominant folicles so fingers crossed they both pop and I have an increased chance of pregnancy this cycle. 

I'm going to get some pomegranate juice as I have read that an help with lining and I will get some cough medicine this weekend for cm. 

I'm doing clomid this cycle but leaving the black cohosh alone. I'm avoiding all my usual supps and just taking Chinese herb pills and a really good quality ubiquinol coq10 which I have increased to 600mg. 

Do you usually ovulate? Before this cycle were you getting 28 day cycles routinely?


----------



## BBbliss

[/QUOTE]


Hi:flower: 

Stupid AF :hugs: hope you are ok. I have to say I did not like vitex and it delayed my ovulation. Having said that it can take 2/3 cycles to level hormones out do I really hope it helps with you. 

A healthy bleed is so important....

I'm doing clomid this cycle but leaving the black cohosh alone. I'm avoiding all my usual supps and just taking Chinese herb pills and a really good quality ubiquinol coq10 which I have increased to 600mg. 

Do you usually ovulate? Before this cycle were you getting 28 day cycles routinely?[/QUOTE]

Well, long story short I just came off of Mirena iud after 10 years, no AF! Except for one or two when I switched. When I was younger I was irregular even skipping cycles sometimes. I got BFP with my first on first month trying and the second baby on cd 27/28. I know that because I was waiting for AF and thought I was safe, I did not want another baby then. We only DTD that ONE day that cycle. They are now 17 and 15. 

From what I've recently learned my hight AMH keeps me from ovulating regularly( too many follicles, :shrug: non gets picked to be IT:dohh:) This was only my second Cycle after mirena... So every cycle is a surprise, that's why I may have to try clomid... 

Please keep me posted on your progress with clomid, I keeping my fingers crossed... But a have a really good feeling about you...:happydance:
Soon you'll see:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Blythe did the black cohosh not work well with the Clomid? I was going to add it to my Clomid this cycle. 

Also where are you guys getting your CoQ10? I'm not sure I like my brand.


----------



## Briss

I get my coq10 here https://www.naturesbest.co.uk/co-q10-c15g2/


----------



## Blythe

Hi:flower: 

Stupid AF :hugs: hope you are ok. I have to say I did not like vitex and it delayed my ovulation. Having said that it can take 2/3 cycles to level hormones out do I really hope it helps with you. 

A healthy bleed is so important....

I'm doing clomid this cycle but leaving the black cohosh alone. I'm avoiding all my usual supps and just taking Chinese herb pills and a really good quality ubiquinol coq10 which I have increased to 600mg. 

Do you usually ovulate? Before this cycle were you getting 28 day cycles routinely?[/QUOTE]

Well, long story short I just came off of Mirena iud after 10 years, no AF! Except for one or two when I switched. When I was younger I was irregular even skipping cycles sometimes. I got BFP with my first on first month trying and the second baby on cd 27/28. I know that because I was waiting for AF and thought I was safe, I did not want another baby then. We only DTD that ONE day that cycle. They are now 17 and 15. 

From what I've recently learned my hight AMH keeps me from ovulating regularly( too many follicles, :shrug: non gets picked to be IT:dohh:) This was only my second Cycle after mirena... So every cycle is a surprise, that's why I may have to try clomid... 

Please keep me posted on your progress with clomid, I keeping my fingers crossed... But a have a really good feeling about you...:happydance:
Soon you'll see:hugs:[/QUOTE]


oh that really is lovely to hear....i feel so very despondent about TTC at the moment and your words have really perked me up.

i really dont know anything about elevated AMH and it affecting regular ovulation but i have read many many stories about success with vitex. Coooorrrr...10 years without a period....i would have loved that in my 20s/early 30s. periods always used to get in the way of fun and spending time with inappropriate men!! Im sure your body is adjusting quite well and the vitex is helping with that.


----------



## Blythe

Milty said:


> Blythe did the black cohosh not work well with the Clomid? I was going to add it to my Clomid this cycle.
> 
> Also where are you guys getting your CoQ10? I'm not sure I like my brand.


this is my first cycle on clomid and i was going to use the black cohosh with it as it helps with lining and with EWCM but my extra short period this cycle was enough to make me want to just stick with some basics on my first clomid cycle. 

I will most certainly be using black cohosh next cycle with the clomid though. i used it for a couple of clomid free cycles and i really liked it....i had loads of ewcm which was great for me and a really good bleed with it too so i defo think it helped with certain things inc. building a good lining.

i have tried a few coq10s but currently taking these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bio-Active-Q10-Ubiquinol-100mg-caps/dp/B002RSCDYE/ref=pd_sim_d_5

these were massive:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Doctors-Be...id=1373647714&sr=8-2&keywords=ubiquinol+coq10

these were ok too:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Life-Exten...id=1373647714&sr=8-3&keywords=ubiquinol+coq10


----------



## Milty

I'm in the US but I think I can try to find the same brands here.

The ones I've been taking are massive


----------



## BBbliss

Milty said:


> Blythe did the black cohosh not work well with the Clomid? I was going to add it to my Clomid this cycle.
> 
> Also where are you guys getting your CoQ10? I'm not sure I like my brand.

Milty did you already one round? Lets me know how it goes... I'm giving it a couple of months before trying since we are house hunting and moving soon, I hope. I also wanted to give my body a chance to "regulate" but I want to hear your experience with it. 

I get my coQ10 in gummy form ay whole foods from Nutrition Now. I'm taking too many pills as it is with all other supps.


----------



## Milty

I have to say my experience with Clomid was very good. I had no side effects except for extreme breast tenderness the first day I took them. My Progestrone at 10dpo (I couldn't get In Sooner) was 31.9 US scale or over 95 ish Euro scale. I don't remember the exact conversion but its 3 something. 

That being said I've been on supplements for awhile and regularly O. I also was only on 50mg of Clomid.


----------



## carletta

hi, how long of this cure it took you to get pregnant?
I am on dhea since 1,5 month


----------



## Milty

It usually takes 3 months for it to get into your system


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> Hi:flower:
> 
> Stupid AF :hugs: hope you are ok. I have to say I did not like vitex and it delayed my ovulation. Having said that it can take 2/3 cycles to level hormones out do I really hope it helps with you.
> 
> A healthy bleed is so important....
> 
> I'm doing clomid this cycle but leaving the black cohosh alone. I'm avoiding all my usual supps and just taking Chinese herb pills and a really good quality ubiquinol coq10 which I have increased to 600mg.
> 
> Do you usually ovulate? Before this cycle were you getting 28 day cycles routinely?


Please keep me posted on your progress with clomid, I keeping my fingers crossed... But a have a really good feeling about you...:happydance:
Soon you'll see:hugs:[/QUOTE]


oh that really is lovely to hear....i feel so very despondent about TTC at the moment and your words have really perked me up.

i really dont know anything about elevated AMH and it affecting regular ovulation but i have read many many stories about success with vitex. Coooorrrr...10 years without a period....i would have loved that in my 20s/early 30s. periods always used to get in the way of fun and spending time with inappropriate men!! Im sure your body is adjusting quite well and the vitex is helping with that.[/QUOTE]

I was re-reding your answer and had a laugh :winkwink: yes 10 years with no AF and single was a lot of fun and inappropriate men!!!! Lol 

I think my high AMH 5.43 is like when women have PCOS and don't O. But I don't have all the other stuff PCOS brings....

I just took a look at your chart! Exciting days! How do you feel? :thumbup:


----------



## Blythe

Hi BBbliss - i feel good. im always quite happy when i get a temp rise as it means i can stop stressing about when to BD as im in the 2WW. i did not really feel ovulation and i was expecting to as i was on clomid this cycle. still maybe it happened when i was sleeping.

im no longer excited to be in 2WW [i was during the first few months!] but just happy i have ovulated. i will temp for a couple more days but its so so hot in london at the moment im not sure how accurate they are.

my AMH is uk scale so im not sure how the US/UK scale differs. FX the vitex is working its magic with you and settling everything down ready for your BFP.


----------



## BBbliss

Hi I heard about your weather! I'm in Florida and its been raining for 4 days non stop here, lol

You are right about temping with the change, one night at my DF and my temp spiked as he keeps his house warmer then I keep mine. 

I'm happy to hear you feel good :) I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. Just relax and enjoy this time and try to forget about the 2WW

I converted my AMH to UK scale and it's 38.77 pmol/L I know it doesn't make sense at almost 44 years old. I was so confused... I still don't get it really. I'm just going with the flow. I'm getting some fertileCM today as I still don't have enough CM even on a couple of months on EPO/grapefruit juice/expectorant and everything else.


----------



## Blythe

Your amh levels indicate optimal fertility according to the article at link below. I thought they looked good! :)

https://www.bodyconfidential.co.uk/Health/How-Fertile-Are-You


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> Your amh levels indicate optimal fertility according to the article at link below. I thought they looked good! :)
> 
> https://www.bodyconfidential.co.uk/Health/How-Fertile-Are-You

Thank you for the article. I was confused because I fall in the range of women at their peek fertility (20's) and at my age I though there was something wrong... I can go with "optimal" :happydance:


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> Hi BBbliss - i feel good. im always quite happy when i get a temp rise as it means i can stop stressing about when to BD as im in the 2WW. i did not really feel ovulation and i was expecting to as i was on clomid this cycle. still maybe it happened when i was sleeping.
> 
> im no longer excited to be in 2WW [i was during the first few months!] but just happy i have ovulated. i will temp for a couple more days but its so so hot in london at the moment im not sure how accurate they are.
> 
> my AMH is uk scale so im not sure how the US/UK scale differs. FX the vitex is working its magic with you and settling everything down ready for your BFP.


Blythe, how are you hun? I've been thinking about you... If I don't get my + this month I'm doing clomid next cycle. My DF wants us to start soon


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> Hi BBbliss - i feel good. im always quite happy when i get a temp rise as it means i can stop stressing about when to BD as im in the 2WW. i did not really feel ovulation and i was expecting to as i was on clomid this cycle. still maybe it happened when i was sleeping.
> 
> im no longer excited to be in 2WW [i was during the first few months!] but just happy i have ovulated. i will temp for a couple more days but its so so hot in london at the moment im not sure how accurate they are.
> 
> my AMH is uk scale so im not sure how the US/UK scale differs. FX the vitex is working its magic with you and settling everything down ready for your BFP.
> 
> 
> Blythe, how are you hun? I've been thinking about you... If I don't get my + this month I'm doing clomid next cycle. My DF wants us to start soonClick to expand...

Hi bbbliss :flower:

Im about to get AF so sussing out what my next plan of attack is. It will be clomid 50mg days 3-7 and black cohosh days 5-12 as i haven't got enough for full 12 days so that will have to do. Hoping my af is normal and the clomid has not completely dried up lining!!

Trying very hard to remain positive. You have a nice jump with your post ovulation temps...i hate a slow rise, as it were!!


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> Hi BBbliss - i feel good. im always quite happy when i get a temp rise as it means i can stop stressing about when to BD as im in the 2WW. i did not really feel ovulation and i was expecting to as i was on clomid this cycle. still maybe it happened when i was sleeping.
> 
> im no longer excited to be in 2WW [i was during the first few months!] but just happy i have ovulated. i will temp for a couple more days but its so so hot in london at the moment im not sure how accurate they are.
> 
> my AMH is uk scale so im not sure how the US/UK scale differs. FX the vitex is working its magic with you and settling everything down ready for your BFP.
> 
> 
> Blythe, how are you hun? I've been thinking about you... If I don't get my + this month I'm doing clomid next cycle. My DF wants us to start soonClick to expand...
> 
> Hi bbbliss :flower:
> 
> Im about to get AF so sussing out what my next plan of attack is. It will be clomid 50mg days 3-7 and black cohosh days 5-12 as i haven't got enough for full 12 days so that will have to do. Hoping my af is normal and the clomid has not completely dried up lining!!
> 
> Trying very hard to remain positive. You have a nice jump with your post ovulation temps...i hate a slow rise, as it were!!Click to expand...


You are so close Blythe I believe you are " Three feet from gold" 
Let me know how things are with clomid and BC. 
My chart looks good finally! It's my first clear O so I think the vitex and BC are working. The only problem I still have is NO CM and I'm doing everything to help my body, EPO, grapefruit juice, l-arginine, expectorant, omega 3, lots of water you name... This cycle I had to dig deep to find a little spec of EWCM

I'm still very hopeful for us :hugs:


----------



## Blythe

thank you so much for your words of comfort...they really do lift my spirits. I feel i have been sinking into a hole so thank you :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> thank you so much for your words of comfort...they really do lift my spirits. I feel i have been sinking into a hole so thank you :flower:

thinking of you today Blythe...it's ok to sink into a hole sometimes, we all have our days...as long as you don't stay there. Life is just full of ups and downs...its just that sort of contrast that make it so sweet and wonderful when you get to the top...remember...gold could be just steps away


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your words of comfort...they really do lift my spirits. I feel i have been sinking into a hole so thank you :flower:
> 
> thinking of you today Blythe...it's ok to sink into a hole sometimes, we all have our days...as long as you don't stay there. Life is just full of ups and downs...its just that sort of contrast that make it so sweet and wonderful when you get to the top...remember...gold could be just steps awayClick to expand...

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## notrustyyet

Milty said:


> Notrustyet Congrats on being a MOM!!!!
> 
> Question for you.
> 
> I'm starting Clomid next month. Should I discontinue BC or Vitex?

Thanks! I'm exhausted of course, but enjoying every moment!

I would keep taking BC as in study I quoted (original post 1st pg) Take 120mg, 2 divided doses, Cd 1-12, to improve clomid response/lessen side effects for uterine lining.. I would stop the Vitex though during Clomid cycle, it's redundant...


----------



## notrustyyet

Hi all,

had to go to MD for postpartem checkup, he asked me what birth control I wanted, I said nothing, as i'm I'm breastfeeding and 44, not likely to need that! Well MD informed me that he has a patient got preg at 45, delivered at 46, was breastfeeding, baby was less than a year old when she found out she is pregnant again with TWINS!!. She is 8 weeks along but is apparently very upset about it. 

MD did say something about after ovulation being suppressed so long, 9 mos pregnancy, even longer if you breastfeed... (ie, not a wives tale about being more fertile after delivering a baby) the first ovulations once resummed can be very strong apparently. 

I read about, (but was too chicken to try myself as I was obsessing over trying every month) ovulation suppression with progesterone cream (use it all month long-but read up on it to make sure), to trigger stronger/healthier ovulation, say after a 2-3 month suppression...


----------



## BBbliss

notrustyyet said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Notrustyet Congrats on being a MOM!!!!
> 
> Question for you.
> 
> I'm starting Clomid next month. Should I discontinue BC or Vitex?
> 
> Thanks! I'm exhausted of course, but enjoying every moment!
> 
> I would keep taking BC as in study I quoted (original post 1st pg) Take 120mg, 2 divided doses, Cd 1-12, to improve clomid response/lessen side effects for uterine lining.. I would stop the Vitex though during Clomid cycle, it's redundant...Click to expand...

Some very beautiful moments... Congratulations!

I was going to ask same thing and also vitex was wonderful getting my temps up after O and I'm not on clomid yet, maybe next month... So in case I get BFP now I read its not good to stop vitex abruptly as it may drop your progesterone. What do you recommend?


----------



## Garnet

Ladies, 
Not trying to TTC because of my history but been having major hot flashes last 2 cycles and so I tried the Black Cohash and man it worked. My question is are you all worried about too many supplements might cause issues with your body!


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your words of comfort...they really do lift my spirits. I feel i have been sinking into a hole so thank you :flower:
> 
> thinking of you today Blythe...it's ok to sink into a hole sometimes, we all have our days...as long as you don't stay there. Life is just full of ups and downs...its just that sort of contrast that make it so sweet and wonderful when you get to the top...remember...gold could be just steps awayClick to expand...

Bbbliss what's going on? Have you got your bfp? Keep me up to date.


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, its been exciting, frustrating, enerving, as of now I'm a POAS addict, lol. Quick update:I had severe o pain, nausea, low grade fever on 6dpo. On 9dpo I tested at bed time and got an almost invisible second line. Yesterday I did 3 more FRERs and all negatives. Last night i barely slept as I had night sweats all night but a nice jump on my temp this morning... and right now I have that low grade fever again at 99.6F/37.5C. One of two things one: I'm PG, two: its menopause, Hehehe. 
I know its early and if late implantation HCG could be slow to rise, but I have one more FRER left and I'm waiting till tomorrow 12dpo to use it. Fingers crossed!

Thank you for thinking of me. How are you doing?


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe, its been exciting, frustrating, enerving, as of now I'm a POAS addict, lol. Quick update:I had severe o pain, nausea, low grade fever on 6dpo. On 9dpo I tested at bed time and got an almost invisible second line. Yesterday I did 3 more FRERs and all negatives. Last night i barely slept as I had night sweats all night but a nice jump on my temp this morning... and right now I have that low grade fever again at 99.6F/37.5C. One of two things one: I'm PG, two: its menopause, Hehehe.
> I know its early and if late implantation HCG could be slow to rise, but I have one more FRER left and I'm waiting till tomorrow 12dpo to use it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me. How are you doing?



This is exciting :) how many times did you bd around ovulation? I'm so obsessed with this at the moment. Generally we do it around 2/3 times around the positive opk. 

I have everything crossed that you see your bfp in the morning. Try and get some sleep :flower:


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe said:


> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Blythe, its been exciting, frustrating, enerving, as of now I'm a POAS addict, lol. Quick update:I had severe o pain, nausea, low grade fever on 6dpo. On 9dpo I tested at bed time and got an almost invisible second line. Yesterday I did 3 more FRERs and all negatives. Last night i barely slept as I had night sweats all night but a nice jump on my temp this morning... and right now I have that low grade fever again at 99.6F/37.5C. One of two things one: I'm PG, two: its menopause, Hehehe.
> I know its early and if late implantation HCG could be slow to rise, but I have one more FRER left and I'm waiting till tomorrow 12dpo to use it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> This is exciting :) how many times did you bd around ovulation? I'm so obsessed with this at the moment. Generally we do it around 2/3 times around the positive opk.
> 
> I have everything crossed that you see your bfp in the morning. Try and get some sleep :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you Blythe, we BDed 4 nights up to O. I wasn't even that excited by the 3rd nigh:dohh:I was really happy to at least know when this time, as it was the first time we "got it" right. 
:laugh2:

Good luck, remember! Gold! :hugs:


----------



## Happypregnant

Hey ladies, I had been obsessed with BD before ovulation. Gosh, what didn't I do? My legs up in the air, my bum up on a pillow, I didn't get up for at least 20 minutes after it... nothing. As I gave up and as I was told by the specialist that was giving me the pills for my immune system to calm down (as it was killing the embryos) I only had sex once, ONCE! and not only was it a quicky but I didn't do any of the things I would do before and it was in a position that gravity made it all come out, I even ran to the toilet straight after. And lo and behold, like an 18 year old, I got pregnant!!! It seems to be when i didn't try that I got pregnant all those times (sadly the previous times ended up in miscarriage). So I really believe you gotta chill about it and not really try! My last baby was when I had given up as well. I had been trying for over a year and nothing. Went to the doctor, got referred to a fertility specialist and we never made it to the appt! I am telling you, just do it to have fun. Don't obsess to much with trying to get pregnant.


----------



## BBbliss

Happypregnant, I hear you... Same thing with my other pregnancies, but I've become obsessed with ttc, lol keep feeling I'm getting old by the minute and yes I do think I'm trying too hard sometimes. It will happen when it has to I suppose.


----------



## Briss

Happypregnant, thanks for sharing that's so encouraging to know that even when you do not do it with your legs up in the air you can still get pregnant. although in the last 3 years I've tried it all, obsessing, relaxing NTNP, every day, every other day, every 3 days, only once etc, we've used almost every position known to men but nothing worked for us so far. I've been on tonnes of supplements for the last 1.5 years and last 10 months on Chinese herbs but I am beginning to lose faith that any of this actually makes any difference


----------



## Happypregnant

Briss said:


> Happypregnant, thanks for sharing that's so encouraging to know that even when you do not do it with your legs up in the air you can still get pregnant. although in the last 3 years I've tried it all, obsessing, relaxing NTNP, every day, every other day, every 3 days, only once etc, we've used almost every position known to men but nothing worked for us so far. I've been on tonnes of supplements for the last 1.5 years and last 10 months on Chinese herbs but I am beginning to lose faith that any of this actually makes any difference

Hi I read you. But have you guys been checked? Fallopian tubes ok? Sperm count ok? Womb ok? Hormones ok? Etc...


----------



## Blythe

BBbliss said:


> Blythe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BBbliss said:
> 
> 
> Blythe, its been exciting, frustrating, enerving, as of now I'm a POAS addict, lol. Quick update:I had severe o pain, nausea, low grade fever on 6dpo. On 9dpo I tested at bed time and got an almost invisible second line. Yesterday I did 3 more FRERs and all negatives. Last night i barely slept as I had night sweats all night but a nice jump on my temp this morning... and right now I have that low grade fever again at 99.6F/37.5C. One of two things one: I'm PG, two: its menopause, Hehehe.
> I know its early and if late implantation HCG could be slow to rise, but I have one more FRER left and I'm waiting till tomorrow 12dpo to use it. Fingers crossed!
> 
> Thank you for thinking of me. How are you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exciting :) how many times did you bd around ovulation? I'm so obsessed with this at the moment. Generally we do it around 2/3 times around the positive opk.
> 
> I have everything crossed that you see your bfp in the morning. Try and get some sleep :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Blythe, we BDed 4 nights up to O. I wasn't even that excited by the 3rd nigh:dohh:I was really happy to at least know when this time, as it was the first time we "got it" right.
> :laugh2:
> 
> Good luck, remember! Gold! :hugs:Click to expand...


:hugs: for AF. I'm so sorry this was not to be your month. So cruel to see a second line. I hope this month will be the one.


----------



## Briss

Happypregnant said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Happypregnant, thanks for sharing that's so encouraging to know that even when you do not do it with your legs up in the air you can still get pregnant. although in the last 3 years I've tried it all, obsessing, relaxing NTNP, every day, every other day, every 3 days, only once etc, we've used almost every position known to men but nothing worked for us so far. I've been on tonnes of supplements for the last 1.5 years and last 10 months on Chinese herbs but I am beginning to lose faith that any of this actually makes any difference
> 
> Hi I read you. But have you guys been checked? Fallopian tubes ok? Sperm count ok? Womb ok? Hormones ok? Etc...Click to expand...

we have low sperm count and most recently high FSH. I was hoping we could still get pregnant naturally but it does not look like its ever going to happen


----------



## BBbliss

Blythe, thank you for thinking of me...it really was very cruel. To think I was PG and then eveyday after keep holping for that second line again. I was very sad yesterday, but im fine today. I think I'll be joining you and trying clomid this cycle. Now that AF is here I have to come to a decision today. How are you doing with it? any recomendations? how about the supplements? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Happypregnant

Briss said:


> Happypregnant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Happypregnant, thanks for sharing that's so encouraging to know that even when you do not do it with your legs up in the air you can still get pregnant. although in the last 3 years I've tried it all, obsessing, relaxing NTNP, every day, every other day, every 3 days, only once etc, we've used almost every position known to men but nothing worked for us so far. I've been on tonnes of supplements for the last 1.5 years and last 10 months on Chinese herbs but I am beginning to lose faith that any of this actually makes any difference
> 
> Hi I read you. But have you guys been checked? Fallopian tubes ok? Sperm count ok? Womb ok? Hormones ok? Etc...Click to expand...
> 
> we have low sperm count and most recently high FSH. I was hoping we could still get pregnant naturally but it does not look like its ever going to happenClick to expand...

Hi in quest to trying to get pregnant, a doctor in India told me how to get my FSH lower. He got me taking 60,000 IU of vitamin D3 once a week. I thought it was excessive until I researched it. His name is doctor Malpani and he has an amazing blog with hundreds of questions answered. You can register on his website. He was one of candidates for IVF. I was going to travel to India and have mini IVF's done... But I didn't have to. He also had me taking wheat germ oil tablets. Look it up. You can buy VitD3 easily on line on 5,000 IU units per.tablet. I took 12 in one go once a week for 8 weeks. Here I am, 6 months pregnant! Although I had to go to a specialist that treated me with antimallarial tablets (no, I didn't have malaria) to calm my immune system down as it was killing my embryos! Also my husband does not have brilliant sperm count. He had a vasectomy reversal. But all it takes is one!! You may want to visit a specialist for failure to get pregnant. My immune system was also killing his sperm!! You could have a blood.test.done. I honestly believe that girls that are older and have a hard time conceiving or holding on to the pregnancy, have immune issues! That is why the specialist I went to has so much success. There is also an IVF clinic here in London that he has an unbelievable high success rate to the point that he got investigated because it was exceptionally good!!! Happens that he was clean and treats patients with the same drugs my specialist does! The tablets only cost £20! (consultation and blood test.fees.separately) I can't think of the name of this other doctor but I can give it to you if you wanted to research it.


----------



## notrustyyet

BBbliss said:


> notrustyyet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Notrustyet Congrats on being a MOM!!!!
> 
> Question for you.
> 
> I'm starting Clomid next month. Should I discontinue BC or Vitex?
> 
> Thanks! I'm exhausted of course, but enjoying every moment!
> 
> I would keep taking BC as in study I quoted (original post 1st pg) Take 120mg, 2 divided doses, Cd 1-12, to improve clomid response/lessen side effects for uterine lining.. I would stop the Vitex though during Clomid cycle, it's redundant...Click to expand...
> 
> Some very beautiful moments... Congratulations!
> 
> I was going to ask same thing and also vitex was wonderful getting my temps up after O and I'm not on clomid yet, maybe next month... So in case I get BFP now I read its not good to stop vitex abruptly as it may drop your progesterone. What do you recommend?Click to expand...

definitely don't drop the vitex abruptly, you could skip days and wean off. but best thing, W/ your 1st preg checkup w/ missed period ask your md to put you on prometrium asap I took 100 mg 2x/day 1st tri just in case my prog low...


----------



## Briss

Happypregnant, thank you very much for taking the time to share your knowledge and experience. 

If my FS had her way, I'd have had IVF 2 years ago but I did not want to listed and was sure that we can get hubby's sperm improve and also if I change our lifestyle things will happen on their own. in the meantime my FSH was getting higher with every blood test. I've spent the entire year trying to get my FSH lower, I made dramatic changes to my lifestyle, after reading a few books by women with high FSH I followed their advice and put myself on tones of vitamins, I've done weekly acupuncture and chinese herbs twice a day and lots of other thongs, you name it I've probably done it, most recently I added 4,000 IU of vitamin D to my daily regime but as a result of my efforts my FHS moved to all time high at 19 (last year it was 12-13), it was devastating, all my efforts for nothing, it's just getting worse. 

I've read that taking vitamin D may interfere with your AMH results, they will be higher but whether that means that your egg reserve actually become better or not is not clear. 

do you know what wheat germ oil does? it's not on my list of supps at the moment but I am open to anything.

I've heard that immune system can interfere with conception process, all these vitamins definitely made my immune system stronger cos these days I do not even have a common cold, I wonder if I should stop with the vitamins altogether not to support my immune system cos my DH's sperm is so weak. There is a famous clinic in London that specialises in immune issues, they put women on much more meds than even conventional IVF (not sure if this the same clinic as you were referring to), unfortunately I recently found out that their fantastic statistics is explained by the fact that they treat over 35 and high FSH ladies at their sister clinic, not to spoil their stats...

maybe it's just my general frustration as I've been in this process full time for over 3 years now but I begin to think that nothing we do really matters and it's just a matter of chance


----------



## Blythe

Briss said:


> Happypregnant, thank you very much for taking the time to share your knowledge and experience.
> 
> If my FS had her way, I'd have had IVF 2 years ago but I did not want to listed and was sure that we can get hubby's sperm improve and also if I change our lifestyle things will happen on their own. in the meantime my FSH was getting higher with every blood test. I've spent the entire year trying to get my FSH lower, I made dramatic changes to my lifestyle, after reading a few books by women with high FSH I followed their advice and put myself on tones of vitamins, I've done weekly acupuncture and chinese herbs twice a day and lots of other thongs, you name it I've probably done it, most recently I added 4,000 IU of vitamin D to my daily regime but as a result of my efforts my FHS moved to all time high at 19 (last year it was 12-13), it was devastating, all my efforts for nothing, it's just getting worse.
> 
> I've read that taking vitamin D may interfere with your AMH results, they will be higher but whether that means that your egg reserve actually become better or not is not clear.
> 
> do you know what wheat germ oil does? it's not on my list of supps at the moment but I am open to anything.
> 
> I've heard that immune system can interfere with conception process, all these vitamins definitely made my immune system stronger cos these days I do not even have a common cold, I wonder if I should stop with the vitamins altogether not to support my immune system cos my DH's sperm is so weak. There is a famous clinic in London that specialises in immune issues, they put women on much more meds than even conventional IVF (not sure if this the same clinic as you were referring to), unfortunately I recently found out that their fantastic statistics is explained by the fact that they treat over 35 and high FSH ladies at their sister clinic, not to spoil their stats...
> 
> maybe it's just my general frustration as I've been in this process full time for over 3 years now but I begin to think that nothing we do really matters and it's just a matter of chance

i feel much the same at the moment. i walked past my acupuncturists earlier and sort of hid my face when i walked past. i have two sessions to go with them and i will do them at some point. im due to ovulate after the weekend and generally i would have got acu around then but i just thought...what is the bloody point!


----------



## BBbliss

Hello girls, things are not good for me it looks like. I feel pretty sad right now. Click on lick if you'd like

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/trying-conceive-over-35/1964541-hsg-bad-news.html#post28982931


----------



## ByAnyMeans

NotRustyYet, just found out about your journal from Milty, thanks both!

I will start from the start - phew with your 30 and Crystal's 144 pages, I have to really find some time for this, but I like how this started out. I am sure I will learn something....


----------



## Happypregnant

Hi ladies, how is everyone?


----------



## eagermom14

Hi, nottrusty,

Thanks for sharing your amazing plan, you're insipiring. I am 44, been TTC for 10 months. I noticed your FSH was very low; mine at 28, docs don't give me much hope. It helps to read stories like yours!! 

Where did you look up all your info for what to take? You did a lot of research!
Bless you and your little one!!


----------



## notrustyyet

eagermom14 said:


> Hi, nottrusty,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your amazing plan, you're insipiring. I am 44, been TTC for 10 months. I noticed your FSH was very low; mine at 28, docs don't give me much hope. It helps to read stories like yours!!
> 
> Where did you look up all your info for what to take? You did a lot of research!
> Bless you and your little one!!

I researched on Pubmed, Dr Sher's (RE) blog/website has tons of info, Dr Malpani site, and lots of TTC blogs, gleaning experience from other women who've BTDT like here....can't remember all..... 

keep looking here though, I'm 10 months PP (45 yrs) still breastfeeding, but my cycles resumed 7 mos PP, but wonky a bit. First one had follicular activity (TONS of EWCM,) but no LH surge, so no O, followed by a really light period. Cycles are getting shorter and more regular each month. I'm going for CD 3 bloodwork in a couple days to check what my FSH etc is as I would love to have one more child if possible. 

I will probably consult with a naturopath who specializes in fertility this time as I have Hashimoto's thyroid (thyroid antibodies), and my TSH is now 4.5, was low 2's when conceved at 43, is still in the so called "normal" range, not on synthroid, but people w/Hashi's can be more prone to MC/implantation failure and have high NK cells that attack fetus....plus not sure if my TSH needs to be lower to concieve...


----------



## Briss

*notrustyyet*, I am glad you mentioned TSH, mine was 2 last year and this year it's getting closer to 4. Still within normal range but I do know that somehow under active thyroid and infertility are related. Although I am not sure what can be done except for hormonal treatment. My mum has under active thyroid but it was revealed only after her second child was born and it was about 40 times the norm.


----------



## Happypregnant

and have high NK cells that attack fetus....plus not sure if my TSH needs to be lower to concieve...[/QUOTE]

Hi i thought i was the only crazy one to want to have another baby lol... I read you have a high NK cell count... I had the same problem except I took drugs. What did you do to be able to tame them down? If you are breastfeeding there isn't much you could take, is there?


----------



## JoSri

Notrustyet
I salute thee! I could nt resist to register this site, so I could send my appreciation for you!
You are an example of a personified determination!
You have consolidated zillion number of hour that u spent on ur research on ttc journey into one long post so clearly.. I appreciate ur compassion for others who are in the same boat. I m also gonna be 43 year old. Ttc #2 for almost two year, just old fashion way with a weekly acupuncture treatments. But ur post gave me jump start and shook me up to be more aggressive and proactive about the effort. I don't have enough time left to dilly dally ,, you know. I must have read ur post about 100 time so far, because it is so packed with info an d ur experiences. 
Btw did u take any extra Vitamin d3 like dr Malpani blog says? Just curious. I am going to start a low dose of DHEA My Fsh is in range of 14. I know it is just a number.


----------



## soulisthesea

Notrustyet
I don't know if you will read this as you haven't posted in quite some time, but I want to thank you! I am 40 and have hashimotos and we tried for over a year with no luck. I was losing hope and then somehow I came across your post. I followed your advice in your very first post and I am now 26 weeks with a baby girl. I really do believe I owe you a huge thank you.. If I hadn't read all of the information you gave I may still be trying. I went to the health store, started taking everything you advised, and it worked! I am so happy :)


----------



## vkj73

congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## Mibellee

Thank you for such a detailed post and giving hope where hope is needed. 
God bless.


----------



## sugargully

I'm another success story from Notrusty's post. After a failed IUI and IVF round I followed her plan for 2 cycles. I had my BFP by the 3rd cycle this summer! I'm 14 weeks with my little one due in May 2016. 

I'm so grateful to you and to God for making this happen for us.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Sugargully congratulations

How much DHEA did you take? I have DHEA on order but I can't take Vitex as I take Bromocriptine for high prolactin levels. 

My one and only IVF failed a few years ago and I can't afford another go so this is my only option.


----------



## notrustyyet

sugargully said:


> I'm another success story from Notrusty's post. After a failed IUI and IVF round I followed her plan for 2 cycles. I had my BFP by the 3rd cycle this summer! I'm 14 weeks with my little one due in May 2016.
> 
> I'm so grateful to you and to God for making this happen for us.

WOW, I haven't been on here in ages, my little one is 2.5 now that I had at 44, and I am thrilled that so many of you have gotten BFP following what gave me success. I'm actually taking my own advice and trying for another. I'll be 47 in a month. My friend and L&D nurse for years tells me she has seen women get naturally preg up to age 50, just takes longer. Only thing different is I'm on Armour thyroid after being on Synthroid a few months postpartem (Hashi's) didn't take meds before or during preg, TSH always just barely in normal range. I feel so much better, less tired, and periods improved. I was taking a low dose of DHEA like 25-35 mg for about 18 mos, no luck/BFP but massive hair fall, like clumps coming out in shower, so I'm off that for now.


----------



## NDurham12

Welcome back notrustyyet!

I added black Colosh to my regime as I was also doing the egg health (coq10, largine, royal jelly, dhea, lipoic acid). I'm sitting in the dr. Office for my 2nd blood work to ensure my hcg levels are increasing properly. So exciting.


----------



## Ceilani

Happypregnant said:


> and have high NK cells that attack fetus....plus not sure if my TSH needs to be lower to concieve...

Hi i thought i was the only crazy one to want to have another baby lol... I read you have a high NK cell count... I had the same problem except I took drugs. What did you do to be able to tame them down? If you are breastfeeding there isn't much you could take, is there?[/QUOTE]

HP the ladies I know with high NK cell activity have been put on various treatments: intralipid infusions, prednisone, IVIG (that's pretty expensive) are the most common I've seen. 

Notrustyet welcome back! Hopefully #2 will be coming! I'm back to natural ttc after 4 years and 5 m/c. Reading your post like a fertility bible, lol.

*Edit* 

One thing my RE has me adding...PQQ (I get Jarrow formula from amazon) 20 mg twice daily. Early trials show promise for creating more mitochondria. Works in conjunction with CoQ10.


----------



## marney

Just wanted to say a huge thanks for this post. I came across it 4 months ago and followed it and just got a bfp at 42! Hopefully these supplements have worked their magic and it sticks. So excited!


----------



## CaliDreaming

Congratulations Marney!! I get excited when I read about all the success stories on this thread.

I just started taking DHEA a week ago. I had been on the fence about starting it because of all of the conflicting info about it but I finally decided to take the plunge. I had already been taking prentals, EPO and coq10 for the past 10 months.

We are planning to start trying for our third and last child in November. I hope by starting supplements now we can have the best possible chance of having a healthy baby. This time around we won't be able to seek medical help if it doesn't happen right away, so I've been really interested in doing all I can to improve my chances.


----------



## CaliDreaming

I am about to O and I've noticed that my ovulation pains have been very strong this cycle. It feels like the last time I was on Clomid/injectibles or how it used to feel when I was 10 years younger. This must be a good thing. :happydance: I'm thinking this is the DHEA at work, although the coq10 must be helping as well. I haven't had any other noticeable side effects, good or bad.


----------



## marney

Good luck Cali! 
I had no side effects from the DHEA, but then I was only taking 25mg. 
I know that after a month or so on all of the supplements I felt really good, like I had a spring in my step :) 
These supplements restored my cycle that was previously very erratic, often anovular and when I did ovulate I had an 8-9 day luteal phase. After taking them I had regular cycles of 27-28 days with a luteal phase of 12-13 days. The effect was immediate. So happy the I tried them.


----------



## CaliDreaming

marney said:


> Good luck Cali!
> I had no side effects from the DHEA, but then I was only taking 25mg.
> I know that after a month or so on all of the supplements I felt really good, like I had a spring in my step :)
> These supplements restored my cycle that was previously very erratic, often anovular and when I did ovulate I had an 8-9 day luteal phase. After taking them I had regular cycles of 27-28 days with a luteal phase of 12-13 days. The effect was immediate. So happy the I tried them.

It's really interesting to me that DHEA works so quickly when it seems most other supplements take a few weeks to produce any noticeable results. 

I sure hope I experience the increased energy--or it could be that no supplements can overcome the effects of having to work full time with two young children and very little sleep!


----------



## marney

CaliDreaming said:


> marney said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Cali!
> I had no side effects from the DHEA, but then I was only taking 25mg.
> I know that after a month or so on all of the supplements I felt really good, like I had a spring in my step :)
> These supplements restored my cycle that was previously very erratic, often anovular and when I did ovulate I had an 8-9 day luteal phase. After taking them I had regular cycles of 27-28 days with a luteal phase of 12-13 days. The effect was immediate. So happy the I tried them.
> 
> It's really interesting to me that DHEA works so quickly when it seems most other supplements take a few weeks to produce any noticeable results.
> 
> I sure hope I experience the increased energy--or it could be that no supplements can overcome the effects of having to work full time with two young children and very little sleep!Click to expand...

Sorry just read that back and it seems what I said has been misunderstood. The effect on my cycle was immediate- I ovulated cd15 then had a 12 day luteal phase that cycle, my first normal cycle in a long time. It took a month to start feeling the effects in my energy levels.


----------



## CaliDreaming

Glad to hear that I may yet get an increase in energy! At the end of the week I just feel so run down sometimes. 

I wonder if my ovulation day has changed. I haven't been really tracking, but I think it may have been delayed a day or two.


----------



## marney

Hopefully the change in ovulation day means it is balancing your cycle as happened to me. 
The extra energy is gone for me now...I am so tired that I just want to sleep all of the time,
not that I am complaining :)
Please let us know how this cycle goes, so hoping that this is your cycle!


----------



## Briss

ladies, I wonder if anyone considered taking coq10 while breastfeeding? I know there is lots of advice against it cos there were no trials to determine its safety. i still wonder that maybe it's OK to take it? been having really bad results with natural IVF compared to two years ago when I was on 400 Ubiquonol . i feel like my body could really use coq10 to work its magic on my eggs but not sure how much of it will be passed down to my DD with breastmilk.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi, I was just wondering if we can relive this thread and what to see if there is anyone that is in the same boat.


----------



## BubbaLooey

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi, I was just wondering if we can relive this thread and what to see if there is anyone that is in the same boat.

Hi Irish_eyes,

I'm 42, DH is 48, we have a 7mo DD, and we're now hurriedly trying to give her a sibling before it's too late. We were blessed to get her. I was 41 when we had her and we're hoping we'll be blessed again in the near future. 

If it doesn't happen again, we're grateful we've got her. But it would be good to give her a sibling as we don't want to leave her all alone in the world. We are older parents after all so we won't be around for her that long, compared to younger parents.

We've been TTC for about 3 months now. I've been tracking my BBT and ovulation and we've been DTD during the fertile window. No luck yet so far, so I'm going to see my GP next week to check my hormones etc. Am also considering seeing a fertility acupuncturist if no issue with my hormones.


----------



## MissDoc

Briss, I know this is late and you probably are past this stage, but I am taking ubiquinol while breastfeeding. I just started it a couple of weeks ago, and my nurseling is 10 months. It took a while to get pregnant with him because of my dismal ovarian reserve, and I think the ubiquinol helped. In a few months we're trying again, so I am taking it in hopes of helping. No ill effects yet, but to be honest, I didn't know it was a supplement that wasn't recommended while nursing. Off to research!


----------



## Hope Filled

Congrats!
I am 43 and ttc, could you share the daily amounts you took.
I am trying to get a good plan in place.
I have cut out all caffeine, sugar, and processed foods.


----------



## MissDoc

Hope Filled said:


> Congrats!
> I am 43 and ttc, could you share the daily amounts you took.
> I am trying to get a good plan in place.
> I have cut out all caffeine, sugar, and processed foods.

Hope Filled, I am taking the Jarrow brand (200 I think). My egg count 2 yrs ago was "like a 43 year olds" according to my testing, but the supplements and lifestyle changes supposedly help quality of the eggs and ovulation, and it seemed to work for me the first time, and hoping it does again. The other things I did to get pregnant with the first was take Pregnitude powder daily, cut out as much exposure to bad chemicals (used glass instead of plastic, switched makeup, deodorant, toothpaste, face wash, lotion, etc to products without endocrine disrupting chemicals). I'm trying to do that stuff again now. A month after truly cutting all those things we finally got pregnant with the first. Don't know if it was coincidence, but I'll take it! We followed the book "It Starts With the Egg" for maximizing egg health.


----------



## Hope Filled

I will look for that book!
I have been doing all the above and no makeup has been fun. I stated DHEA 20mg for the last 5days started out at 10 and bumped to 20.
I got a high OPK this morning, so we are going to try and use the Stork cup when we BD, until a few days after by BBT spikes.
I did add Folate 800mg the last 5days also, I found information that reported it may help with birth defects.
Still a scary idea, I also read Down Syndrome occurs later in the pregnancy. Have you read anything helpful on that?


----------



## MissDoc

Good luck HopeFilled! I hope the stork cup does the trick! I haven't been temping as getting up all hours of the night seems to make my temps unreliable right now. Just doing OPKs and following cervical fluid for now. Although my OPKs have been all over the place-- I had a full week of blazing positives, so I wonder if I didn't O and my body was really trying to or if it did, just had a very long surge of LH. Who the heck knows!

I did the DHEA with my first too! And folate. Now I'm just taking the amount of folate that's in my prenatal, but I should probably add more. 

With down syndrome, it's a genetic condition where you get an extra copy of a chromosome (T21), so it happens at conception, not later in pregnancy. You can even find out from a blood test when you're 9+ weeks along if you're so inclined. But most people don't do that and find out later by looking at "soft" markers in the scans, which may be why a lot of people think it happens later in pregnancy even though that's not the case.


----------



## Briss

Hi MissDoc, thanks very much for responding. I went ahead with ubiqunol started with 100 a day and now I'm doing 600. But i also went back to work and dd is at the nursery full time so i only breastfeed in the evenings and during the night. I think reducing bf helped to get my estgogen back up. I'm doing back to back natural ivf and all the cycles last year failed. This year i also have failed cycles but my fertilisation rate improved so I'm feeling more hopeful. I'm currently trying a stim ivf while bf. 

I tried every supplement known to man but none of it made any difference but we also have male factor in the end we got lucky on our 7th natural IVF. Second time around its even harder, lost count to how many ivfs I've had now.


----------



## arianne

Hi ladies!

I am almost 40 and wont be able to try until next April! So looking into healthy habits to improve my fertility.

What are the top foods/vitamins you would recommend? Im currently taking a prenatal (jamieson) - any brand you recommend?
Im also taking maca

Any advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------

